# Need advice on my next PHONE/TABLET / what model is better? Official Thread---



## madnish30 (Sep 23, 2009)

*Hi folks,*
*
This is the official thread to discuss what your next phone/tablet should be ? 

OR 

Which device is better than the other and why.*

*All threads found in General with this topics will be merged into this one, please use the quote to make sure a follow up can be done
Thanks,*


----------



## osirisHTC (Jan 10, 2010)

*Please HTC .. make a 10 inch Tablet with Android !*

Anyone know if HTC is considering getting into tablets ?
I'd like a wireless Tablet to do light surfing, read google news, and interact with my media.


----------



## dcarr622 (Jan 10, 2010)

I would buy one in an instant...dual booting Android and Windows Mobile 7!


----------



## coldpenguin (Jan 13, 2010)

What I would like, is an advantage, (which is almost a 5" tablet), with a proper earpiece


----------



## Tsktsk (Jun 7, 2010)

*Android with lowest SAR*

I'm deciding about my first Android phone. I want a phone with a very low EU SAR (0.20 - 0.60) and Android 2.1 - 2.2 . Can you help me?


----------



## osirisHTC (Oct 16, 2010)

osirisHTC said:


> Anyone know if HTC is considering getting into tablets ?

Click to collapse









Looks like they are !

HTC Upcoming Android Based Tablet Expected to Run Tegra 2

http://androidcommunity.com/htc-upcoming-android-based-tablet-expected-to-run-tegra-2-20100920/


----------



## deltree (Oct 16, 2010)

and im sure it will be priced at 600-700 bucks which negates the whole purpose of a tablet....


----------



## egrep (Nov 14, 2010)

*[Q] Archos Android - 7" vs. 10.1"*

I snagged a 7" Archos tablet, and it works pretty slick, but is only version Android 1.5 - very old. The 10.1" due out on 12/1/2010 in the US is reported to have Android 2.2 on it. Anyone have any comments on if the 7" will be upgraded, or should I return the 7" and wait for the 101?


----------



## Anderdroid (Nov 14, 2010)

The 7" is only on 1.5? Is this the NEW 7" or is there an old one? 

I personally will be grabbing a 10.1".


----------



## tbohnert (Nov 14, 2010)

Archos has 2 7" models.  The Archos 7" Home Tablet and the Archos 7" Internet Tablet.

The 7" Home Tablet only runs Android 1.5
The 7 and 10" Internet Tablets will be running Android 2.2 once a firmware update comes out.

My recommendation would be to return the 7" tablet you purchased and wait until the 7" Internet Tab or 10" Internet Tab comes out.


----------



## egrep (Nov 14, 2010)

*Yep, you nailed it.*

Thanks tbohnert! Yeah, mine is the home tablet, not the internet one. Ouch. Did not even notice the difference in the store... Wondered why it was only 1.5...

Taking it back today... They should accept the return with the usual stupid restock fee. Sorry, this was not the 'droid I was looking for...
;-]


----------



## cajl (Nov 20, 2010)

the 7 HT is on 1.5 Android
the 7.0 IT is on 2.1  (i have 2.2 on test.... IT IS GREAT)


----------



## Graeme (Nov 21, 2010)

tbohnert said:


> Archos has 2 7" models.  The Archos 7" Home Tablet and the Archos 7" Internet Tablet.
> 
> The 7" Home Tablet only runs Android 1.5
> The 7 and 10" Internet Tablets will be running Android 2.2 once a firmware update comes out.
> ...

Click to collapse



Shame the 101 is not the same spec as the 70, no option for 250gb hd. Is that being held back for the 101 mk2?

The 250 hd doesn't seem to drive the price up too much in the 7" version, would have been v useful to have it in the 10".


----------



## RSchmauk (Nov 23, 2010)

cajl said:


> the 7 HT is on 1.5 Android
> the 7.0 IT is on 2.1  (i have 2.2 on test.... IT IS GREAT)

Click to collapse



How does the Archos 70 IT works as an ebook reader? I'm between buying this one, or the nook, but if the nook is not rooted, it won't be of much use to read comics...


----------



## xfernand (Nov 27, 2010)

RSchmauk said:


> How does the Archos 70 IT works as an ebook reader? I'm between buying this one, or the nook, but if the nook is not rooted, it won't be of much use to read comics...

Click to collapse



I just got a Archos 7"...  Where did you get the 2.2 test version?  Thanks.


----------



## Jester4424 (Dec 6, 2010)

*[Q] Google Nexus S vs Dell Venue Pro*

Basically I am deciding between these two phones (assuming I can get a functional version of the venue pro). I want your guys' input.

MOD EDIT:

*Due to the increased Next phone advice / models comparison multiple threads we are creating this one to place all your topic related posts so we can keep them on a single place to help others to find it easy.

I will be moving all that threads/posts in to this one, if you need to discuss anything regarding your thread moved please PM me.

Thanks for your cooperation*


----------



## Akulamenuri (Dec 6, 2010)

If you need a keyboard get the Venue Pro, otherwise get the Nexus S. I like Windows Phone 7 but im going to wait for it to mature first before I jump from Android.


----------



## N8ter (Dec 6, 2010)

Venure.

After the WP7 update in Janurary many of the qualms will be eliminated with the platform, and the Nexus S is, IMO, worse than a Vibrant.

It just runs stock Android instead of TouchWiz.

The biggest advantage Android fans spout over WP7 (the ability to expand storage) is not there in the Nexus S because it lacks an SD Card Slot.

WP7 has a better user experience than Android, runs better than Android does on factorably better hardware - with the same major capabilities.  Has better battery life.  Has better Exchange support.

WP7 devices are infinitely better media devices than Android phones.

If you use mostly just basic phone/internet browsing stuff on you phone any would do.  If you want something a bit more flexible (probably a flamebait term... /lesigh) then go for WP7.

The keyboard is not that big of a factor.  I wouldn't base any decision on just that.


----------



## johng75 (Dec 31, 2010)

*Thunderbolt slaps NexusS*

unofficial specs for the Verizon Thunderbolt posted over at htcpedia...
http://htcpedia.com/news/unofficial-htc-thunderbolt-specs-are-insane.html



> You know how HTC loves to blow everyone away with specs, almost as if they're screaming "KNEEL BEFORE ZOD!!!" with their hardware? Well, if the image below is correct, then they're about to do it again with the HTC Thunderbolt.
> 
> This image, supposedly taken from a German retailer's system, lists specs for the European HTC Thunderbolt. And hol-e-carp are they amazing. Let's run though the spec list, shall we:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




is this HTC's way of slapping Samsung and letting them know who should of really been the next Nexus?


----------



## hijackerjack (Dec 31, 2010)

If this is real, I may  actually gain some respect for VZW lol. They finally decided to put out a high power Android phone like T-Mobile. Lets just hope its not Bingified and locked down haha.


----------



## TheWizKid95 (Dec 31, 2010)

johng75 said:


> unofficial specs for the Verizon Thunderbolt posted over at htcpedia...
> http://htcpedia.com/news/unofficial-htc-thunderbolt-specs-are-insane.html
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



MY MIND = ****IN BLOWN!
I ORGASMED A LITTLE!
htc shouldave made the nexus s
up yours samsung!


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 31, 2010)

johng75 said:


> unofficial specs for the Verizon Thunderbolt posted over at htcpedia...
> http://htcpedia.com/news/unofficial-htc-thunderbolt-specs-are-insane.html
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its fake. I read an article proving it...http://m.pocketnow.com/android/verizon-htc-thunderbolt-4g-12ghz-dual-core-128gb-microsdxc


----------



## TheWizKid95 (Dec 31, 2010)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Its fake. I read an article proving it...http://m.pocketnow.com/android/verizon-htc-thunderbolt-4g-12ghz-dual-core-128gb-microsdxc

Click to collapse



we can dream cant we? xD


----------



## gwuhua1984 (Dec 31, 2010)

This phone is stunning... Personally I like how the Desire HD looked.  However, specs wise... this phone completely stole my heart.

Too bad it's on Verizon... it'd be nice if there's a gsm version


----------



## vbetts (Dec 31, 2010)

Eh, even if it was there's nothing to take advantage of the cpu. It'd be a waste.


----------



## johng75 (Dec 31, 2010)

> Eh, even if it was there's nothing to take advantage of the cpu. It'd be a waste.

Click to collapse



says the EVO users thats still stuck in their contract.... cant blame you thou... ive got people at work that all jumped on the EVO bandwagon, and are now making excuses for their phone being out done... but when they first got it, they were 'on top of the world'... haha

oh well, it hapens with all new technology...


----------



## TheBiles (Dec 31, 2010)

Glad I'm selling my Nexus and getting a G2 until the next gen of phones like this bad boy are out. 

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWizKid95 (Dec 31, 2010)

TheBiles said:


> Glad I'm selling my Nexus and getting a G2 until the next gen of phones like this bad boy are out.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Dang. From ur sig, u have had alot of android experience! Hero, evo, and nexus s. Mind donating one of this to a young dev? xD


----------



## TheBiles (Dec 31, 2010)

TheWizKid95 said:


> Dang. From ur sig, u have had alot of android experience! Hero, evo, and nexus s. Mind donating one of this to a young dev? xD

Click to collapse



I actually sell them to help pay for the next device. I still have my Palm Centro if you want that, though!  

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWizKid95 (Dec 31, 2010)

TheBiles said:


> I actually sell them to help pay for the next device. I still have my Palm Centro if you want that, though!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Deal! PM meh if so, im pretty sure they don't allow this in the threads xD


----------



## vbetts (Dec 31, 2010)

johng75 said:


> says the EVO users thats still stuck in their contract.... cant blame you thou... ive got people at work that all jumped on the EVO bandwagon, and are now making excuses for their phone being out done... but when they first got it, they were 'on top of the world'... haha
> 
> oh well, it hapens with all new technology...

Click to collapse



Contract? I don't think you've read my signature. I'm not locked into any contract. Having a dual core phone is a totally different story. For a couple of reasons.

1.The Android OS itself probably cannot take advantage of multiple cores right now.
2.There are no multi-threaded apps. Most you could do with is, is just run multiple apps at once, but then you'd need a lot more ram to keep up with it, and a battery that won't drain in an hour with tons of apps running at once.

For me, my Evo is not a waste. I use my Evo for talk, text, web, flash, games, youtube, email, etc. It would be different if I just text and talk, but I use this phone basically for phone and multimedia. I'm glad I got the Evo. I had the Moment before which was bad, then I had the Epic, which wasn't as bad but not a great experience either. It actually has Froyo on it, and the update was never pulled. Because of that, I canceled my contract with Sprint, sold the Epic, had the Evo from a friend to mess around with, bought it from him, flashed to revol, and we're good now.


----------



## TheBiles (Dec 31, 2010)

All of the people saying "blah, blah, blah why would I wnat a dual core in a phone?": I respond with this quote:



> '640K is more memory than anyone will ever need.' - *Bill Gates*

Click to collapse


----------



## vbetts (Dec 31, 2010)

TheBiles said:


> All of the people saying "blah, blah, blah why would I wnat a dual core in a phone?": I respond with this quote:

Click to collapse



In 1981 he did. Now it's 2010, and 2011 in some places now. I bet Bill Gates wouldn't say that about Windows 7 now. Even Windows 98 he wouldn't say that about.

Over time computers become stronger and faster, thus Operating Systems become more dependent on the hardware. 7 can run with 512mb of ram, but no lower than that. And at that point, it's so sluggish. Computers now are much more advanced and technical. The average ram for a new computer these days is 3gb. I still only run 2 gb, since I don't game a whole lot, and I'm only running ddr2 where new computers for awhile have shipped with ddr3.


----------



## TheBiles (Jan 1, 2011)

vbetts said:


> In 1981 he did. Now it's 2010, and 2011 in some places now. I bet Bill Gates wouldn't say that about Windows 7 now. Even Windows 98 he wouldn't say that about.
> 
> Over time computers become stronger and faster, thus Operating Systems become more dependent on the hardware. 7 can run with 512mb of ram, but no lower than that. And at that point, it's so sluggish. Computers now are much more advanced and technical. The average ram for a new computer these days is 3gb. I still only run 2 gb, since I don't game a whole lot, and I'm only running ddr2 where new computers for awhile have shipped with ddr3.

Click to collapse



Uh...  yeah. That's my point. As technology advances, the latest and greatest will always be used, and to say that "enough is enough" is just completely foolish.


----------



## vbetts (Jan 3, 2011)

My bad about the misunderstanding.


----------



## geldorf (Jan 11, 2011)

i like to know this to


----------



## xfernand (Jan 11, 2011)

geldorf said:


> i like to know this to

Click to collapse



There is this site working on 2.1 and 2.2 but still pretty raw.

http://forum.archosfans.com/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=37983


----------



## Shivammcool (Jan 14, 2011)

*Which phone?*

Just a simple question 
I have a nexus one,
Should I get another phone and if so which one?

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App


----------



## z33dev33l (Jan 14, 2011)

Shivammcool said:


> Just a simple question
> I have a nexus one,
> Should I get another phone and if so which one?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App

Click to collapse



Nexus one is sadly still probably the overall best android devices. However if you want a device to explore all OSes and arguably run android better than the nexus one try the HD2, its an amazing device and youd make a profit if you traded your nexus for it...


----------



## ztm.000 (Jan 14, 2011)

Keep your Nexus One man... Nexus S is ****. Hardware wise.

I still have mine, I won't ever sell it.


----------



## canadariot2312 (Jan 14, 2011)

No. Wait for Gingerbread. It will come. Eventually.


----------



## Shivammcool (Jan 14, 2011)

canadariot2312 said:


> No. Wait for Gingerbread. It will come. Eventually.

Click to collapse



I hope so


Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App


----------



## Omnichron (Jan 14, 2011)

Optimus T P509 of course!


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 15, 2011)

I would stay loyal to HTC


----------



## vbetts (Jan 15, 2011)

Personally, I feel the only true upgrade from the n1, is the ns. Full Google experience, don't have to wait for updates from Samsung, and it looks and runs great. That Hummingbird is pretty nice in there.


----------



## PakaPakaxz (Jan 15, 2011)

*Help me choose my first Android phone *

I am going to buy the Nexus S but maybe i can't buy it so what are the other options?

Galaxy S? 
Desire?
Nexus One?

I want the best as you see...
But not the Desire HD, too big 

From eBay, or that theres a better store at USA ?

Thanks.
----------------------

MOD EDIT:

*Due to the increased Next phone advice / models comparison multiple threads we are creating this one to place all your topic related posts so we can keep them on a single place to help others to find it easy.

I will be moving all that threads/posts in to this one, if you need to discuss anything regarding your thread moved please PM me.

Thanks for your cooperation*


----------



## 1320str8_liner (Jan 15, 2011)

Evo-4G

SENT FROM MY EVO, USING TAPATALK


----------



## PakaPakaxz (Jan 15, 2011)

EVO-4G is not supported in my country..
Other good option?


----------



## vmbgap (Jan 15, 2011)

ofek said:


> I am going to buy the Nexus S but maybe i can't buy it so what are the other options?
> 
> Galaxy S?
> Desire?
> ...

Click to collapse



Of the ones listed for sure Galaxy S. If you are open to ones that are not listed than the EVO on sprint is the best IMHO. Then root it and use MikFroYo v4.3 rom!


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 15, 2011)

Go for HTC!
You won´t regret


----------



## vitalic100 (Jan 15, 2011)

I have been using an HTC Desire as my first Android Phone for 6 months, and honestly I could not be more happy with it.

Of course there are actually other options but I  if you chose the Desire you will not be disapointed.


----------



## Menneisyys (Jan 15, 2011)

ZTE Blade if you want the best value for you rmoney - it's a steal and is still a decent phone.

It's so cheap ($120-$130) that you'll still have almost all your money for the impending next wave of Android 3.0 phones.


----------



## z33dev33l (Jan 16, 2011)

Desire Z would be my suggestion. All of the galaxy S series are plagued with a number of issues


----------



## canadariot2312 (Jan 16, 2011)

Do you want 3G or are you planning to use just WiFi for your phone?

I would say the Desire Z because it uses a newer processor and it has a keyboard if you want something with a physical keyboard.

Or if you don't want extra weight, just get the Desire. It is basically the Desire Z with an older processor and lacks the keyboard.


----------



## infernodash (Jan 16, 2011)

What about the Desire HD? That would be a good pickup.


----------



## z33dev33l (Jan 16, 2011)

infernodash said:


> What about the Desire HD? That would be a good pickup.

Click to collapse



He said in the OP that it was too big


----------



## GYIVIjuNkY (Jan 16, 2011)

i have the galaxy s and i love it...has the best hardware out there and you can always flash new roms onto it which will make the experience even better


----------



## pierrekid (Jan 16, 2011)

Don't buy anything samsung or motorola, customer support sucks. Htc has amazing phones! Might have heard of the evo, the incredible, nexus one and original g1 just to name a few. Stick to htc! 

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA App


----------



## pierrekid (Jan 16, 2011)

Also are you looking for a physical keyboard? How big a screen? Looking for absolute brand new top of the line or decently new with decent hardware?

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA App


----------



## xThe Enforcer (Jan 16, 2011)

Captivate is easily the best phone with Android on the market as of NOW.


----------



## suleiman.aql (Jan 16, 2011)

I'll be getting my first Android phone too, and I was thinking that I'll either get the nexus s or wait for the motorola Atrix,,, of course I'm no expert and I could be wrong


----------



## Loggerhead87 (Jan 16, 2011)

Nexus S. Get your software updates from Google on the latest pure Android device. 

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## PakaPakaxz (Jan 16, 2011)

Well im looking for phone with:
Not too big screen, lets say.. up to 4 inch, 3.5~ is great.
Good GPU, i will play a lot. ( Is the Nexus S got a good GPU)?
And a good and big community, like the NEXUS ONE\DESIRE\GALAXY S


----------



## EleCtrOx666 (Jan 16, 2011)

ofek said:


> Well im looking for phone with:
> Not too big screen, lets say.. up to 4 inch, 3.5~ is great.
> Good GPU, i will play a lot. ( Is the Nexus S got a good GPU)?
> And a good and big community, like the NEXUS ONE\DESIRE\GALAXY S

Click to collapse



Nexus S got a good GPU.
If you want a good GPU, don't go for HTC Desire(Or Nexus One, same GPU), you'll be disappointed about it.


----------



## PakaPakaxz (Jan 16, 2011)

OK than... NEXUS S or Galaxy S 
Thanks


----------



## Moandal (Jan 16, 2011)

To me, the only reason to go for the Nexus S is if you want to be first with the latest version of Android.

If the Desire HD is too big for you, the Galaxy S is almost as big so might not be suitable.  Plus it's been out a while - its shelf life is nearly up.

If I were you, I'd hold out for the Motorola Atrix if you can.  It's smaller, much more powerful with the Tegra 2 dual core CPU, and that laptop dock looks amazing.


----------



## TheBiles (Jan 16, 2011)

Get the Desire Z. Fantastic phone.


----------



## Moandal (Jan 16, 2011)

TheBiles said:


> Get the Desire Z. Fantastic phone.

Click to collapse



Remind me, how many cores does the Desire Z processor have?  And how much RAM? And how much storage? And how heavy is it?

Granted it's got a keyboard if that's important to you, but the Atrix beats it on every other measure, except perhaps price.


----------



## PakaPakaxz (Jan 16, 2011)

Is the Atrix will be available in stores in USA at the next month?
Because if not... the Nexus S\Galaxy S will be bought.
The Desire HD is bigger than Galaxy S.. 4.0<4.3 inch screen


----------



## TheBiles (Jan 16, 2011)

Moandal said:


> Remind me, how many cores does the Desire Z processor have?  And how much RAM? And how much storage? And how heavy is it?
> 
> Granted it's got a keyboard if that's important to you, but the Atrix beats it on every other measure, except perhaps price.

Click to collapse



Here you go. And /facepalm at buying a Motorola phone.



ofek said:


> Is the Atrix will be available in stores in USA at the next month?
> Because if not... the Nexus S\Galaxy S will be bought.
> The Desire HD is bigger than Galaxy S.. 4.0<4.3 inch screen

Click to collapse



I really don't recommend any Galaxy S phones. As you can see, I just had a Nexus S, and while they look good on paper, they're absolutely crap devices. The cheap plastic feels like crap in your hands, and the Nexus S is a fingerprint magnet. Literally, the SAMOLED screen is the only positive to Samsung phones, but some people don't like how over saturated it is and how the images are fuzzy compared to SLCDs.


----------



## PakaPakaxz (Jan 16, 2011)

But the Desire HD screen is not so good from what i saw at the videos at Youtube.
And the hardware of Desire Z is not the best..
BTW, i will put a screen protector and a TPU case.


----------



## TheBiles (Jan 16, 2011)

ofek said:


> But the Desire HD screen is not so good from what i saw at the videos at Youtube.
> And the hardware of Desire Z is not the best..
> BTW, i will put a screen protector and a TPU case.

Click to collapse



The hardware of the Z is not the best? Whaaaat? You can't get better build quality than HTC, and just because it isn't a Tegra 2 doesn't mean it isn't fantastic. The second-gen Snapdragon powering it is extremely overclockable (up to 1.8GHz) and makes things very snappy even at stock speeds.


----------



## PakaPakaxz (Jan 16, 2011)

800MHZ ... really people overclocked it to 1.8GHZ ?! :d
With liquid cooling? XD

Which GPU the Desire Z got? Compare to Galaxy S GPU...


----------



## TheBiles (Jan 16, 2011)

ofek said:


> 800MHZ ... really people overclocked it to 1.8GHZ ?! :d
> With liquid cooling? XD
> 
> Which GPU the Desire Z got? Compare to Galaxy S GPU...

Click to collapse



Clock speed means almost nothing when comparing two totally different processors. And 1.8GHz is totally unnecessary. I keep mine at 1.3 max, but even then it's much faster than my Nexus was. And like I said before, the Galaxy S phones look terrific on paper, but in actual performance and use they fall miserably.


----------



## Moandal (Jan 16, 2011)

ofek said:


> Is the Atrix will be available in stores in USA at the next month?
> Because if not... the Nexus S\Galaxy S will be bought.
> The Desire HD is bigger than Galaxy S.. 4.0<4.3 inch screen

Click to collapse



If you need a phone before March, that rules the Atrix out.  Also, although the Galaxy S has a 4.0 inch screen, it's only a tiny shade smaller that the Desire HD.  (Less than 1mm shorter and less than 4mm narrower).  Personally I think they're both too big.

All top-end new smartphones will be dual core by the end of this year.  Don't get caught the wrong side of the new technology.


----------



## olyloh6696 (Jan 16, 2011)

ofek said:


> I am going to buy the Nexus S but maybe i can't buy it so what are the other options?
> 
> Galaxy S?
> Desire?
> ...

Click to collapse



Hold off till the dual cores arrive in Feb.


----------



## souljaboy (Jan 16, 2011)

iphone 4 , android is histroy


----------



## olyloh6696 (Jan 16, 2011)

souljaboy said:


> iphone 4 , android is histroy

Click to collapse



No IPhone = Crap. New one coming out in June anyway.

@souljaboy Man hows it going? Have you left our TG01 community?


----------



## Rose4uKY (Jan 17, 2011)

Anyone know if you can tether a Archos 10.1 with a non rooted EVO somehow?


----------



## SirGeneral (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks allot this was proven to be rather helpful.


----------



## souljaboy (Jan 17, 2011)

olyloh6696 said:


> @souljaboy Man hows it going? Have you left our TG01 community?

Click to collapse



yah i left for the hd2 ... then traded that for a mad nice comp and now getting another hd2 delivered in the days


----------



## PakaPakaxz (Jan 17, 2011)

Iphone is good but boring ...

And people .. i can't wait, this is my only chance to buy an android from USA.


----------



## TheBiles (Jan 17, 2011)

ofek said:


> Iphone is good but boring ...
> 
> And people .. i can't wait, this is my only chance to buy an android from USA.

Click to collapse



Then get the Desire Z.


----------



## PakaPakaxz (Jan 17, 2011)

He's GPU is good as the Galaxy\Nexus S GPU ?
Also, good roms are available?


----------



## TheBiles (Jan 17, 2011)

ofek said:


> He's GPU is good as the Galaxy\Nexus S GPU ?
> Also, good roms are available?

Click to collapse



The GPU may be a little worse, but I don't notice any kind of lag in any games (especially when OC'd). Like I said before, the other pitfalls of the Galaxy S line vastly outweigh its pretty screens and GPU.

As for ROMs, the G2 has the best ROM: CyanogenMod. Fully supported stock Android with tons of extras. If stock isn't your thing, it actually has official HTC Sense ROMs (from the Desire Z side). The G2 itself also has a stock ROM that is nearly vanilla Android if you like that and don't want to use CM.


----------



## Dirk (Jan 17, 2011)

Nexus S gets my vote. If you wait for 'The Next Big Thing' you'll never actually get around to buying anything


----------



## PakaPakaxz (Jan 17, 2011)

And the Desire Z screen is good as the Nexus S?
Which phone got the best GPU?


----------



## TheBiles (Jan 17, 2011)

ofek said:


> And the Desire Z screen is good as the Nexus S?
> Which phone got the best GPU?

Click to collapse



The screens have different pros and cons:

Desire Z (SLCD):
Extremely crisp images with accurate color. Blacks aren't totally pure because of the backlight. Does not consume much power.

Nexus S (SAMOLED):
Slightly fuzzy images with a ton of saturation and a very minor (yet noticeable) blue tint. Blacks are pure black.  Sucks power like crazy.

I already mentioned the GPU above. I've owned both, and I definitely think I made the right decision.


----------



## olyloh6696 (Jan 17, 2011)

ofek said:


> And the Desire Z screen is good as the Nexus S?
> Which phone got the best GPU?

Click to collapse



no,nexus s screen is super amoled, desire z is crappy slcd


----------



## olyloh6696 (Jan 17, 2011)

TheBiles said:


> The screens have different pros and cons:
> 
> Desire Z (SLCD):
> Extremely crisp images with accurate color. Blacks aren't totally pure because of the backlight. Does not consume much power.
> ...

Click to collapse



lol, i'd have though going from a nexus s to desire z is a downgrade


----------



## DroidDotBot (Jan 17, 2011)

SE Xperia X8 (shipped as a dohnut - ran like one)

updated via SE's site = now it's an arsekicker


----------



## PakaPakaxz (Jan 17, 2011)

Thank you very much for your help.

Well, i see in benchmarks that the Galaxy\Nexus S and the Dezire Z got the best GPU.
But Desire Z with Huge overclock to 1.9GHZ.
So i my first priority is the Nexus S, its just look amazing and its Google.. what can i do.
And if i won't buy it (if it won't be at Best Buy store), i will go for the Dezire Z, be sure *TheBiles *
Thank you guys very much.


----------



## TheBiles (Jan 17, 2011)

olyloh6696 said:


> no,nexus s screen is super amoled, desire z is crappy slcd

Click to collapse



There's a very distinct difference between the two, as I pointed out earlier.



olyloh6696 said:


> lol, i'd have though going from a nexus s to desire z is a downgrade

Click to collapse



You would think that, but the Nexus just felt like a cheap plastic fingerprint nightmare, and the lack of a notification LED drove me insane. HTC's build quality is far, far superior. Maybe if the Nexus was the same price as the G2 it wouldn't have bothered me so much, but being almost $200 more made it a pretty worthless choice financially.


----------



## hamxa (Jan 17, 2011)

Since you're not going for larger screens, I'd recommend the Samsung Captivate. Its basically the Galaxy S without the cheap build quality. You will not regret buying this phone.
Moreover, since the build quality is that good, Armani has decided to brand this phone under their name and sell it. The SAMOLED Screen blows you away as well. Whatever you do, do check this phone out.


----------



## olyloh6696 (Jan 17, 2011)

TheBiles said:


> There's a very distinct difference between the two, as I pointed out earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> You would think that, but the Nexus just felt like a cheap plastic fingerprint nightmare, and the lack of a notification LED drove me insane. HTC's build quality is far, far superior. Maybe if the Nexus was the same price as the G2 it wouldn't have bothered me so much, but being almost $200 more made it a pretty worthless choice financially.

Click to collapse



Sorry didn't read your OP 
What about the drastic CPU change? 1Ghz to 800Mhz?


----------



## TheBiles (Jan 17, 2011)

olyloh6696 said:


> Sorry didn't read your OP
> What about the drastic CPU change? 1Ghz to 800Mhz?

Click to collapse



That's not very drastic. They're two totally different CPUs, so the clock speed isn't the only difference. The G2's processor seems to be the most overclockable of any processor out there, though.


----------



## olyloh6696 (Jan 17, 2011)

TheBiles said:


> That's not very drastic. They're two totally different CPUs, so the clock speed isn't the only difference. The G2's processor seems to be the most overclockable of any processor out there, though.

Click to collapse



Nice, i heard about hat overclocking, is battery performance still good with the overclock?,


----------



## TheBiles (Jan 17, 2011)

olyloh6696 said:


> Nice, i heard about hat overclocking, is battery performance still good with the overclock?,

Click to collapse



I only OC mine to 1.3, and it's literally the best battery life I've ever gotten with a smart phone. Yesterday I went over 26 hours without a charge, and I had 40% remaining. Much, much better than the Nexus, which barely gave me 12 hours.


----------



## Tortuga1234 (Jan 18, 2011)

z33dev33l said:


> Desire Z would be my suggestion. All of the galaxy S series are plagued with a number of issues

Click to collapse



They do but they are fixable thanks to XDA.


----------



## globalninja (Jan 18, 2011)

TheBiles said:


> I only OC mine to 1.3, and it's literally the best battery life I've ever gotten with a smart phone. Yesterday I went over 26 hours without a charge, and I had 40% remaining. Much, much better than the Nexus, which barely gave me 12 hours.

Click to collapse



Was the nexus rom'd? I have a epic and my battery can last days...



Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## mrkite38 (Jan 18, 2011)

There's also a 2.1 build for the 7ht at archosfans.


----------



## elvinag79 (Jan 18, 2011)

*HTC is the first choice*

Hey I had just *buy mobile phones* like HTC desire z and HTC wildfire for me and my dad last month and both are nice and awesome. if you don't want commit with HTC then galaxy S is the second good choice.


----------



## TheBiles (Jan 18, 2011)

globalninja said:


> Was the nexus rom'd? I have a epic and my battery can last days...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



With CM7. Same as my G2. 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Mercedes325 (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm in the same boat as the thread start, I have an iPhone 3Gs, so I can wait a bit, but I really wanna get a phone that I can change the battery and use Adobe Flash on it...

So what's the best phone to wait for and who makes the best Android phones? HTC?


----------



## TheBiles (Jan 19, 2011)

Mercedes325 said:


> I'm in the same boat as the thread start, I have an iPhone 3Gs, so I can wait a bit, but I really wanna get a phone that I can change the battery and use Adobe Flash on it...
> 
> So what's the best phone to wait for and who makes the best Android phones? HTC?

Click to collapse



HTC is hands down the best.


----------



## user1307 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hmm... I think the OP really wants the Nexus S.

Latest phone with the best specs on paper is the Nexus S, I don't recommend the Galaxy S because when I had one, it had too many issues and terrible battery life.

However for functionality and versatility, I agree with TheBiles and go with the G2.  Running CM7 nightly and it is quite stable, also has terrific battery life.


----------



## tpayne1 (Jan 19, 2011)

canadariot2312 said:


> Do you want 3G or are you planning to use just WiFi for your phone?
> 
> I would say the Desire Z because it uses a newer processor and it has a keyboard if you want something with a physical keyboard.
> 
> Or if you don't want extra weight, just get the Desire. It is basically the Desire Z with an older processor and lacks the keyboard.

Click to collapse



I just picked up a Z and I love it.  I definitely think it's the best phone out there right now for me.  With the amount of emailing that I do, a physical keyboard was a must.


----------



## globalninja (Jan 19, 2011)

TheBiles said:


> With CM7. Same as my G2.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That's strange, I would expect it to have more then any other SGS, oh well...i would still go with nexus s though, google isn't going to let it fall behind.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## TheBiles (Jan 19, 2011)

globalninja said:


> That's strange, I would expect it to have more then any other SGS, oh well...i would still go with nexus s though, google isn't going to let it fall behind.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



And Cyanogen isn't going to let the G2 fall behind either.

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## kamilucky (Jan 19, 2011)

I will be getting my first Android phone too, and I was thinking that I'll either get the nexus s or wait for the motorola Atrix.of course I'm no expert and I am wrong


----------



## olyloh6696 (Jan 21, 2011)

If you want a budget phone i suggest you check out the San Francisco. It has specs to rival the nexus one (exclude cpu) for a very cheap price
wvga amoled

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA App


----------



## robstunner (Jan 21, 2011)

Any more opinions / reviews? Have a nexus s but the dvp looks fun too.


----------



## canadariot2312 (Jan 21, 2011)

I was lucky (?) and my Venue Pro is functional with no problems. Apparently you should be more worried about the reboot problem of the Nexus S, which should be fixed I think.

Depends on which OS you prefer. You can't get a hands and compare them side by side obvious due to the way that both are sold in different stores.


----------



## robstunner (Jan 22, 2011)

canadariot2312 said:


> I was lucky (?) and my Venue Pro is functional with no problems. Apparently you should be more worried about the reboot problem of the Nexus S, which should be fixed I think.
> 
> Depends on which OS you prefer. You can't get a hands and compare them side by side obvious due to the way that both are sold in different stores.

Click to collapse



I havent had the reboot issue on my Nexus S, but I can check them both out. Theres a Microsoft store about 45mins away from where i live that has DVP's on display, I guess i should just go check them out.


----------



## FLAC Vest (Jan 23, 2011)

Yea if you can you should definitely gi check it out; get as much hands on time with both phones if you can before you buy.

I would personally say to get the Nexus S because of android and pure google.


----------



## robstunner (Jan 23, 2011)

Yea that's what I have now but my girlfriends hd7 makes me interested in windows phone 7

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## Shivammcool (Jan 23, 2011)

I stayed with my n1 and I am on cm 6..1.1

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App


----------



## chew on the straw (Jan 23, 2011)

zachthemaster said:


> Keep your Nexus One man... Nexus S is ****. Hardware wise.
> 
> I still have mine, I won't ever sell it.

Click to collapse



I agree. Nexus kills it


----------



## raviluke (Jan 24, 2011)

*HD2 or HD7?*

I just cannot decide. I want one of them. But which? Any opinions? I heard HD2 has reception issues, that is, if you hold the phone from bottom, the signal weakens because thats where the antenna is. Any suggestions though? Thanks.


----------



## souljaboy (Jan 24, 2011)

the hd2 is the terminator of phones , it is a godsend of mobile devices , it is all that a phone can be , and so much more .
 listen to your heart , when you choose , do you want just another wp7 phone , or will you not settle for anything else but the Legend .


----------



## NLBeev (Jan 24, 2011)

After 1 day I returned the HD7 to the dealer and got an HD2.
The HD7 with the new WM7 cannot be used for my older apps like TomTom.
Only apps downloaded from Marketplace can be installed. 
Here in Holland we cannot use Marketplace and existing WM6-apps do not work on WM7.

Microsoft copied the ideas behind the iPhone and WM7 is not an open platform.
So I downgraded to WM6.5 on the HD2 and that works great with a custom  Artemis ROM.
The best alternative is HTC with Android, but my TomTom doesnot work on it.


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 24, 2011)

Leo all the way!!!


----------



## Peew971 (Jan 24, 2011)

I went from the HD2 to a WP7 phone and basically here's how to make a choice:
Do you like to fiddle with your phone? Do you enjoy flashing ROM after ROM to get the best out of a phone? Or do you hate flashing and would rather settle for something that works quite well overall out of the box?
Of course this is XDA so 90% of the answers will be "Get the HD2", that's why we come to this site, to flash our phones again and again. I had my HD2 for a year and loved it. It's an amazing phone, specially if you're willing to go through weeks of tweaks until you find the perfect settings for it. Having multiple OS on a phone is really nice and be sure your friends will be impressed.
However I got less time and motivation to deal with that and decided to settle for something simple. The obvious next choice was the HD7, being a user of Hotmail, Zune and Xbox Live and a fan of HTC but reports of short battery life made me opt for the Omnia 7 instead. Ideally I would have a HD2 as a second hanset just for cooking but I can't afford it 
Really, only you can make that choice depending on your willingness to be involved in the cooking world. If you don't mind one bit then the HD2 is your phone, otherwise...
Good luck


----------



## Jefis (Jan 24, 2011)

Are you a geek?
 - Yes - Buy HD2, and tweak it till you sh*t brix.
 - No   - Buy hd7, and enjoy it.


----------



## davedas (Jan 24, 2011)

My two favorite phone brands: Nokia and Samsung anycall, you can choose from them


----------



## STHNS (Jan 24, 2011)

lol what is this HD7 you speak of? I mean WTF would buy HD7 when HD2 is still superior. Man I paid $750 for HD2 Leo1024 and got it months before it even came out in USA. Trust me HD2 is the most versatile device in market today. Its one of the kind and its holding its ground against phone when it came out in 2009 and its 2011. The device is superior do to basic standard which all smartphone share now as its "standard". Also the development is so rich you can't even compare. If I didn't get my HD2 stolen I would still use it till LG Optimus 2X comes out as that would have been my much needed upgrade  I like to use "revolutionary" devices that makes its mark, and HD2 delivered.



			
				STHNS said:
			
		

> Would you want something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't be silly HD7 is not real its just a myth lol


----------



## Peew971 (Jan 24, 2011)

STHNS said:


> BS

Click to collapse



It's hard to take you seriously when you put childish comments in your arguments (lol). That's not really helping the OP is it?
At the end of the day it's all about whether he feels he's ready to mod his phone like hell or not. If not, I'm not sure the HD2 is a phone for him.


----------



## STHNS (Jan 24, 2011)

*MOD EDIT: Go easy. We are here to help the OP, not judge each other.*


----------



## Peew971 (Jan 24, 2011)

You're clearly not worth having an argument with, I already told the OP what I had to tell him so I'll leave it at that.


----------



## STHNS (Jan 24, 2011)

*MOD EDIT: Go easy. We are here to help the OP, not judge each other.*


----------



## hungry81 (Jan 24, 2011)

Get the HD2. Its not difficult to install operating systems, and you get so much choice, so much variety. Have wp7 as your Operating System one week, Switch to Android the next, and the fiddle around with WM or ubuntu or any one of the other operating systems. Or just stick with one and if you want have the option to dual boot android.  

Purchasing a Wp7 only phone is so limiting especially at this early stage, why not have the best of all worlds? Have your cake AND eat it too, get the HD2


----------



## madnish30 (Jan 24, 2011)

@STHNS: Please check your posts. They have been edited. Please be calm.


----------



## raviluke (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks all for the reply. Yes i will be modding...so i will get hd2!!!


----------



## Lucasorgpl (Jan 24, 2011)

If I were you, I'd choose HTC HD2, because WP7 is not mature enogh to compete with Android nor WM 6.5.x. Yet, you can change your ROM to any OS you want (Android, WP7, MeeGo, etc.) if you stop liking WM 6.5.x.

Well, WP7 is a great step forward, but i'ts a crime that Microsoft didn't implement the copy/paste function.

Looking ahead into the future, Sony is going to implement the PS3 platform into Android (originated from SonyEricsson ZEUS Z1) and Microsoft will be still #2 in gaming 

Think about it bro


----------



## souljaboy (Jan 24, 2011)

Lucasorgpl said:


> Well, WP7 is a great step forward, but i'ts a crime that Microsoft didn't implement the copy/paste function.

Click to collapse



lol i like the sound of that ... so apple may well be a serial killer compared


----------



## redsleighdown (Jan 25, 2011)

My vote is HD2


----------



## seraph1024 (Jan 25, 2011)

If you want to hack it, get the hd2. If you want something simple, get hd7. At the end of the day, a hack is still a hack and not the real thing... but then again I literally have 7 phones on my table at the moment.... so


----------



## Jon El Canche (Jan 25, 2011)

*HTC Thunderbolt vs Droid Bionic*

I am already on verizon and don't plan on changing. I have an upgrade coming up very soon. Should I use it to get the thunderbolt or hold off till the bionic comes out?

Motorola vs HTC
Blur vs Sense
Dual core vs single core
512 RAM vs 768 RAM

What are your thoughts?


Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## Essenar (Jan 25, 2011)

The Thunderbolt is essentially a refreshed Incredible with Snapdragon, a little more ram, front facing camera and that's close to it. 

The Bionic on the other hand is part of a change in smartphone technology. 

I recommend waiting until at least a launch date. 

Droid 1 can be had as little as $140 on Craigslist. Get one and play with it. Its fun. 

Sent from my Plain Biff Dream using XDA App


----------



## con247 (Jan 26, 2011)

Why would he get a droid1 when he posted that he had a DroidX? If the bionic turns out to be able to have custom roms, I would probably buy that one. But the HTC one looks sweet and sense is awesome too.


----------



## freeridindirtbiker (Jan 26, 2011)

HD2 + NAND Android ROM = SUCCESS!!!


----------



## mrkite38 (Jan 26, 2011)

Avoid moto and the locked bootloaders. Thunderbolt ftw.

Sent from my DROID2 using XDA App


----------



## douwe1 (Jan 26, 2011)

*hd2 better*

i didn't know that there was a htc hd7.
i have a hd2 with android running on it and i'm very happy with it!!!


----------



## ncobs (Jan 26, 2011)

Ya, I've been thinking along the same lines, because I'd love the have the awesomeness of the bionic, but having to wait for moto's kernels and ONLY moto's kernels is a frustrating idea.  I'm hoping that rumor of the Incredible 2 actually pan out and if it happens it's a dual core(nobody has processor info yet, that I've heard).


----------



## Essenar (Jan 26, 2011)

Your Droid X is actually quite fast.

Sure there's a locked bootloader, but Motorola has already publically stated that they want to find a way around that for developers. And if they find a way around that, XDA will find a way to unlock it for us. 

The thing is though, the Thunderbolt 4G is essentially a 2010 phone with LTE. It's a "fully featured" 2010 phone sure, but the hardware is still Q4 2010 technology. It's a GREAT phone, but don't get it thinking it's going to compete with the Bionic, Atrix, Optimus 2x or HTC Vision.


----------



## Alexéin (Jan 27, 2011)

I recommend hd2... no doubts!!


----------



## marko727 (Jan 27, 2011)

HTC over RotoMola any time.


----------



## roflha (Jan 27, 2011)

I was under the impression that the HTC Thunderbolt  was the Incredible 2/HD/Mecha


----------



## Brucew0617 (Jan 27, 2011)

Hummm, HD7 looks so beautiful, but I like Android system, So if I were you, I will pick Desire HD


----------



## a4ol (Jan 27, 2011)

The HD2 might be customizable but at the end of the day there is no new software and games are basically the last batch.
if you want new stuff go with a popular platform.


----------



## tri0xinn (Jan 27, 2011)

Hd2 is great but Evo is King... You've got the Sprint(Verizon) network.. 4g  .. Android.. tons of roms.. same design as hd2 but with a kick stand.. and an unlimited no cap for data and talk plan for $69 or $79 with 4g.  Phones only $109 on letstalk.com(like wirefly). 
  Not trying to be a schmuck.. just giving another option


EDIT:  Ok just checked out HD2 on Letstalk.com  ... it's free also free activation and free shipping ... if it's hspa+ compatible it's a no brainer... is it?


----------



## solidkevin (Jan 27, 2011)

*Atrix vs Inspire*

Which one and why?


----------



## JCreazy (Jan 27, 2011)

I would get the Inspire because it is HTC.  All that extra stuff on the Atrix is useless to me like the FFC, HDMI out, docking.


----------



## jamesra83 (Jan 28, 2011)

I would have to say the Evo 4g.  I own one myself and once rooted there are endless possibilities.  I've yet to see someone with a faster better looking phone than mine.  Unless it's another Evo of course lol.


----------



## Strattie (Jan 28, 2011)

*Galaxy S*

Galaxy S man. It is some great hardware. Get the 2.2 rom. It's like salt, makes the hardware sing. The only things it lacks, and this is purely based on preference, are track ball if you type a lot (2.2 compensates for) and flashlight. Otherwise it's mad good! Don't stick with the AT&T bloatware, take it out of the box and reprogram it.


----------



## psirex (Jan 28, 2011)

EVO...... NUFF SAID!

cyanogen flavored gingerbread


----------



## TheBiles (Jan 28, 2011)

jamesra83 said:


> I would have to say the Evo 4g.  I own one myself and once rooted there are endless possibilities.  I've yet to see someone with a faster better looking phone than mine.  Unless it's another Evo of course lol.

Click to collapse



Fairly sure that my G2 is faster than the EVO. 2nd generation processor, FTW.


----------



## Essenar (Jan 28, 2011)

I would pit my HTC Glacier up against any Nexus S and do the Pepsi test. My GF is a casual user and she loved my phone over the Nexus S and even the iPhone 4. 

Then again, this thread is not a good idea. Asking about Android phones without telling us more about what you'll be doing is kind of pointless. 

What held me back on the Nexus S was microSD slot and 3.5mm jack being on the bottom of the freaking phone. Seriously Google, you're going to let Samsung pull that one? Even Apple figured out after the first iPod Touches that having the port down there was stupid. 

I wish I had the Qwerty on the G2 thoughl.


----------



## olyloh6696 (Jan 28, 2011)

TheBiles said:


> Fairly sure that my G2 is faster than the EVO. 2nd generation processor, FTW.

Click to collapse



but at stock speed, the evo is quicker?

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA App


----------



## TheBiles (Jan 28, 2011)

olyloh6696 said:


> but at stock speed, the evo is quicker?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA App

Click to collapse



I wouldn't say that, but I've never spent any time at the stock speed. A slower clock speed doesn't necessarily mean a slower processor. 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## BootloopedMillennials (Jan 28, 2011)

Desire Z/G2 but I'm just a bit biased. Before you purchase one, use one in store and see if you could get use to the "loose" hinge. That's pretty much the only complaint among Desire Z/G2 user, though it doesnt bother me at all.  

Played around with SGS phones including the Nexus S and they felt too toy like for me.


----------



## gowski (Jan 28, 2011)

If cant get a Nexus S...go with an HD2.  Running custom roms off the sd card on the HD2 is amazing. Plus you always have the best software. I know you don't like the larger displays (4.3") but let me tell you...Once you use it for a month, your mind will change. I was the same way, now I cant even consider phones smaller than 4"...they just look tiny and crammed due to lack of space. All in all, I would wait until MWC and see what the future phones will bring to the table.


----------



## olyloh6696 (Jan 28, 2011)

gowski said:


> If cant get a Nexus S...go with an HD2.  Running custom roms off the sd card on the HD2 is amazing. Plus you always have the best software. I know you don't like the larger displays (4.3") but let me tell you...Once you use it for a month, your mind will change. I was the same way, now I cant even consider phones smaller than 4"...they just look tiny and crammed due to lack of space. All in all, I would wait until MWC and see what the future phones will bring to the table.

Click to collapse



i can only second that... i moved from a 2.8inch screen to a 4.1 inch screen.


----------



## olyloh6696 (Jan 28, 2011)

TheBiles said:


> I wouldn't say that, but I've never spent any time at the stock speed. A slower clock speed doesn't necessarily mean a slower processor.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



oh yes, the g2 has the 2nd gen snapdragon which is supposedly meant to have better battery life. is it the exact same found in the dhd?


----------



## substancer (Jan 28, 2011)

i would take desire hd. or wait till lg p990 is released, they`re both great smartphones.


----------



## drummr8 (Jan 29, 2011)

HD2 all the way!!! best phone for hacking


----------



## drummr8 (Jan 29, 2011)

docking of the atrix is awesome... i was putting off buying a laptop and this sounds like a perfect solution


----------



## Noz85 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm going to get both. The inspire for myself and the atrix for my wife.

sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## Product F(RED) (Jan 29, 2011)

I absolutely love HTC, but the Inspire is just a Desire HD with AT&T's 3G bands. In turn, the Desire HD is just a watered down Evo, except that its processor is better. The Desire HD comes with a 1230 mAh battery, and since it's made from 1 piece of aluminum, the battery slides in through the side. So you can't even use an extended battery. The Evo, which many people say it gets horrible battery life (it doesn't really), comes with a 1500 mAh battery. You do the math.

Now, I don't hate Motorola necessarily, but I hate how they treat their Android phones. Motoblur is crap and they lock down the bootloaders. They said they would relax with bootloader security from now on. Forget the dock and accessories for this phone. It's a dual core phone. The Inspire is going to be $99 and the Atrix is $150. For $50 more you get a dual-core phone. I say Atrix.


----------



## Akulamenuri (Jan 29, 2011)

My pick goes to the Atrix because it has a Dual-Core processor with 1GB DDR2 RAM. The HDMI port, fingerprint scanner, and docking capabilities are all useless to me but the specs are too beefy to pass up. Launcher Pro or ADW Ex will do a good job at hiding the Motocrap but with so many proprietary features you will have to wait awhile for this thing to get "officially" updated.


----------



## Allenfx (Jan 29, 2011)

Akulamenuri said:


> My pick goes to the Atrix because it has a Dual-Core processor with 1GB DDR2 RAM. The HDMI port, fingerprint scanner, and docking capabilities are all useless to me but the specs are too beefy to pass up. Launcher Pro or ADW Ex will do a good job at hiding the Motocrap but with so many proprietary features you will have to wait awhile for this thing to get "officially" updated.

Click to collapse



+1 although i like the finger print scanner and LOVE having an HDMI port..only problem is i heard it probably does NOT have one..unless you buy the multi-media doc....so...HDMi is kind of a wash because now you are carrying the phone AND the doc....not very likely to have that in your pocket.

Agree about the doc being kind of useless to 90% of people once you get past the hype.

To be honest, i am having trouble deciding between these too..been leaning towards inspire bu i am going to wait for some final hands on reviews come release date.  I suspect the atrix could be a buggy locked down half realized mess while the inspire is pretty sure to be a polished device with the better end user experience (weaker hardware or not).


----------



## qman66 (Jan 29, 2011)

beware of motorola and their locked bootloaders.


----------



## emceerayd (Jan 29, 2011)

I think you pretty much get what you pay for. I'd go with the Atrix, it had more to offer..


----------



## emceerayd (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm a huge HTC fan, so I'd say go with that one!


----------



## Noz85 (Jan 29, 2011)

The only thing I see as a drawback on the atrix is the locked bootloader. 

sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## Vulf (Jan 30, 2011)

Yucky bootloader :/


----------



## FLAC Vest (Jan 30, 2011)

Looking at both phones, if I had to pick (and I already did since im elligable for an upgrade) I would go for the Atrix. Having a gig of ddr2 ram, dual cores, fingerprint scanner, and thr ability to dock is making this a real contender. 

But what does it for me is the docking; being in college, I like to type my lecture notes out. Right now im using an ipad and typing on ygr touch screen can get pretty tricky at times. 

Being able to have the full laptop there and full access to my phone while in class? That cuts down on one thing I have to carry and makes the overall usage for me, better. 

I know that it has the bootlpader issue but hopefully they will get that worked out; if not, I would still be happy with the phone and a custom launcher; I have like 5 different ones anyway.


----------



## slipmagt (Jan 31, 2011)

I am in the same boat right now.  Have an upgrade, slightly obsessed with Android and basicly picking between these two phones. 

Right now I have a Motorola Karma, which I am overall happy with, its a bit antique now though.  My main problem with it is how locked down Motorola makes their phones. This phone has a bunch of faults and I cant mess with anything.  Which is not to say Im some great hacker/coder w/e. 

It seems that HTC is much friendlier to this community then most other phone makers, and Motorola seems to really loath us.

Obviously the Atrix is going to be insane.  Duel-core, seriously?  RAM, what?!  Yeah.  If it was anyone other the Motorola I dont think there would be any question on anyones mind.  I probably wouldnt ever use the laptop dock.  I would consider the HD dock, but probably wouldnt use it.  

I have a bit before my upgrade after the two phones come out, but as of right now I am leaning towards the Inspire.


----------



## Product F(RED) (Jan 31, 2011)

Motorola issued a statement saying they would work something out and maybe loosen up bootloader security, but we won't know until they release it.


----------



## adamwest (Feb 1, 2011)

*replacing my topaz*

Well my topaz is getting on a bit, its had new covers and a couple of new digitizers and it definately past it best.
I am looking for something to replace it, 1 major must is that it has got to run tomtom so I presume that is android and windows phone 7 phones out?
I like the screen size on the topaz, would like something maybe a touch bigger but the hd2 I think is too large for my pocket. Also the topaz feels slightly slow these days (running tess f rom) and was hoping for a slightly faster phone. My initial thinking is to get the HD mini. anyone any thoughts on this phone or recomendations for another phone ( not necessarily HTC! )
The small amount of cooked roms is slightly off putting for the hd mini
thanks for any thoughts or recomendations

adamwest


----------



## Trekfan422991 (Feb 1, 2011)

adamwest said:


> Well my topaz is getting on a bit, its had new covers and a couple of new digitizers and it definately past it best.
> I am looking for something to replace it, 1 major must is that it has got to run tomtom so I presume that is android and windows phone 7 phones out?
> I like the screen size on the topaz, would like something maybe a touch bigger but the hd2 I think is too large for my pocket. Also the topaz feels slightly slow these days (running tess f rom) and was hoping for a slightly faster phone. My initial thinking is to get the HD mini. anyone any thoughts on this phone or recomendations for another phone ( not necessarily HTC! )
> The small amount of cooked roms is slightly off putting for the hd mini
> ...

Click to collapse




see i plan on getting the hd2 after my pure goes through the paces..

but if i had to suggest other options...

Toshiba TG02    or  TG01
Sony X2
Lg Monaco(expo).. also not many custom roms.. but 1ghz proc.
Samsung omnia 2
TP2 .. just to throw it out there.. kinda big...


or my personal favorite... get another topaz... and use the rom in my sig.

best rom ever!!!!..
 ive tried them all.. excluding all languages not english..


----------



## Dirk (Feb 1, 2011)

The Topaz was the last WM i owned before switching to Android. Is the Sat-Nav availability the only thing holding you back? The free turn by turn navigation built into Google Maps is as good as any paid for sat-nav i've used on any platform.

There are other options too like co-pilot, which is very highly rated.


----------



## adamwest (Feb 1, 2011)

I run a lot of custom POI's which I don't really want to start converting and messing about with, also I have used most other sat nav programs and not got on with them at all tbh.


----------



## mattbe213 (Feb 1, 2011)

Akulamenuri said:


> My pick goes to the Atrix because it has a Dual-Core processor with 1GB DDR2 RAM. The HDMI port, fingerprint scanner, and docking capabilities are all useless to me but the specs are too beefy to pass up. Launcher Pro or ADW Ex will do a good job at hiding the Motocrap but with so many proprietary features you will have to wait awhile for this thing to get "officially" updated.

Click to collapse



Sure, the Atrix has all of that stuff. But you have to think, are you really going to use that technology to its limit? And, the only company that will utilize the dual-core chipset for a while is Nvidia, the maker of it. And that is only for the Tegra Game Zone. Having a dual-core phone now is like having an iPhone, useless. And wouldn't it be better to have an overlay for Android that you don't actually have to hide? (a.k.a. Sense UI is better) 

I'm not trying to say your wrong, but believe me, if you get the phone that you can actually root and put a ROM on (HTC Inspire 4G), you will be much happier in the long run.

Matt


----------



## lmf04 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hopefully Motorola really does loosen up the bootloader because if they do, hands down no argument I'm going to get the Motorola Atrix. The phone is a power house and hopefully it does get updated to Android 2.3 soon (knowing Motorola that may or may not happen soon) because I'm interesting in Sony's Playstation Suite that is coming to Android 2.3 only. Hopefully the Atrix gets licensed or there's some kind of port for it.


----------



## Product F(RED) (Feb 1, 2011)

lmf04 said:


> Hopefully Motorola really does loosen up the bootloader because if they do, hands down no argument I'm going to get the Motorola Atrix. The phone is a power house and hopefully it does get updated to Android 2.3 soon (knowing Motorola that may or may not happen soon) because I'm interesting in Sony's Playstation Suite that is coming to Android 2.3 only. Hopefully the Atrix gets licensed or there's some kind of port for it.

Click to collapse



And its only $150. That's 50 more than the inspire and still cheaper than my Evo. 

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## Noz85 (Feb 1, 2011)

Inspire coming out Feb 13 says att on twitter.

sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## NickS_ (Feb 2, 2011)

Noz85 said:


> Inspire coming out Feb 13 says att on twitter.
> 
> sent from my HTC Intruder

Click to collapse



Any info on intro price point?

Hoping for $199 or less.. but that premium data garbage, and the Captivate has a better CPU & arguably better screen

EDIT: $99, omg.  May have to get.


----------



## Product F(RED) (Feb 2, 2011)

NickS_ said:


> Any info on intro price point?
> 
> Hoping for $199 or less.. but that premium data garbage, and the Captivate has a better CPU & arguably better screen
> 
> EDIT: $99, omg.  May have to get.

Click to collapse



Dude. I love HTC above all others, but the Atrix is $150, and the multimedia dock is $60. Plus, the Inspire has MUCH worse battery life than my Evo. I'll put it in perspective. My Evo, stock, came with a 1500 mAh battery. The Inspire (Desire HD) comes with a 1230 mAh battery, and since the phone is made of one piece of aluminum with no battery cover (battery goes in through the side), you can't fit a bigger battery in there. Besides, Motorola has said that they'll loosen up on bootloader security. Beyond all that, IT'S $150. THAT'S CHEAPER THAN MY EVO. I HATE MOTOBLUR BUT I'M KINDA JEALOUS LOL


----------



## NickS_ (Feb 2, 2011)

Atrix has an intro price of $149.99?  Seriously?  When is the release date for that!?

What the hell, whats with all the ridic cheap phones?  I feel bad for anyone who bought/buys a Captivate at $199 or $149.


----------



## Product F(RED) (Feb 2, 2011)

NickS_ said:


> Atrix has an intro price of $149.99?  Seriously?  When is the release date for that!?
> 
> What the hell, whats with all the ridic cheap phones?  I feel bad for anyone who bought/buys a Captivate at $199 or $149.

Click to collapse



Definitely because they lost iPhone exclusivity, so now they're embracing Android as much as they can. Carriers can bend Android to their will, while you can't negotiate with Apple about customizing the iPhone. I think it's also Feb 13th btw.


----------



## FLAC Vest (Feb 2, 2011)

Im hoping to god that the phone comes out then; im thinking about selling some things to help find for the laptop dock; I have enough to get the phone now though.


----------



## Makić (Feb 2, 2011)

I could say that HD7 have a lil bit better design and screen(which is main disadvantage to hd2), but also doesn't have card slot and wp7 is really something I never prefer to have sa Os on my phone...


----------



## sajin1 (Feb 2, 2011)

seraph1024 said:


> If you want to hack it, get the hd2. If you want something simple, get hd7. At the end of the day, a hack is still a hack and not the real thing...

Click to collapse



True - a hack is usually better than the real thing


----------



## icebear8 (Feb 2, 2011)

*Htc evo shift or epic*

So right now i am using the samsung mesmerize and well im gonna be switching to sprint today and looking at these 2 phones i love them because they have keyboards but i also saw that the shift has a 800mhz cpu which phone would be better for like gaming (ps1 and i saw there will be a dreamcast emulator later that is in the works) bad thing is thar there is no 4g in des moines iowa yet =\ 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA App


----------



## Faith140291 (Feb 3, 2011)

go with samsung galaxy s!!! its the top phone at the moment


----------



## bachopin (Feb 3, 2011)

If I had another chance, hummm I'd get the HTC Glacier again


----------



## FLAC Vest (Feb 3, 2011)

Faith140291 said:


> go with samsung galaxy s!!! its the top phone at the moment

Click to collapse



Lol I have a rooted 2.2 Captivate that stays overclocked and I love it; amazing phone. 
I would have never thought id upgrade but as you can see, im patiently waiting for the moto attic (only for the dual core and dock attachments mind you).


----------



## FLAC Vest (Feb 3, 2011)

Well do you plan on having a keyboard or no? I have played with an Epic and the Evo, and I liked thr Evo more; im not much of a fan for physical keyboards anymore. 

However, I like the evo for it's size and customizability.


----------



## Product F(RED) (Feb 3, 2011)

The CPU in the Evo Shift is a second Gen snapdragon. Its more efficient and 800 MHz is equivalent to 1 GHz when compared to the Evo's. It also gives better graphics performance and battery life. Unless you don't care about future updates or HTC Sense, go for the Shift. I don't trust Samsung. And the Shift is sturdier too. If I didn't have my Evo, Id take the Shift. The Epic is not worth $250. The Shift is only $150. 

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## Pohket (Feb 3, 2011)

I have had HTC phones since about 2002, and have had generally good experiences.

I'm using a G2/Desire Z.  If a keyboard is what you need then there really is no other competition (esp. on GSM - which is my case).  Downside I've noticed - few apps are written to rotate when you flip out the keyboard - it's a downside, but doesn't render the device unusable.  

Right now, despite how visually beautiful their display's are, I would not go with a Samsung product.  Galaxy S line is being updated for '4G', the Nexus S seems like it was rushed and would have been top of the line 9 months ago, not 2 months ago when it was released.

In addition, HTC phones seem to be the most customizable - as is evident by this forum... But then again, it only 'recently' started listing/supported non-HTC devices.


----------



## sec5197 (Feb 3, 2011)

*HTC*

Any HTC device IMO.


----------



## JDM Civic EG8 (Feb 3, 2011)

drummr8 said:


> HD2 all the way!!! best phone for hacking

Click to collapse



Agreed lol by far the best phone so far IMO


----------



## elektron13 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Miss my N1*

Have the Evo 4G. Miss my Nexus One.


----------



## Noz85 (Feb 3, 2011)

"@androidcentral: AT&T announces Atrix 4G launch details: $199 on contract, available March 6 (or earlier), pre-order Feb. 13 http://bit.ly/eESK5a" 

Sent from my Liberty using XDA App


----------



## minotauri (Feb 3, 2011)

Product F(RED) said:


> Dude. I love HTC above all others, but the Atrix is $150, and the multimedia dock is $60. Plus, the Inspire has MUCH worse battery life than my Evo. I'll put it in perspective. My Evo, stock, came with a 1500 mAh battery. The Inspire (Desire HD) comes with a 1230 mAh battery, and since the phone is made of one piece of aluminum with no battery cover (battery goes in through the side), you can't fit a bigger battery in there. Besides, Motorola has said that they'll loosen up on bootloader security. Beyond all that, IT'S $150. THAT'S CHEAPER THAN MY EVO. I HATE MOTOBLUR BUT I'M KINDA JEALOUS LOL

Click to collapse




From my experience, the battery life will probably be better on the Inspire than your Evo. The new 2nd gen CPUs seem to use less power -- this is just from personal experience of using G1 and Nexus 1 vs my 2nd gen-based HTC G2. The G2 battery life is significantly better than my Nexus 1.


----------



## Product F(RED) (Feb 3, 2011)

minotauri said:


> From my experience, the battery life will probably be better on the Inspire than your Evo. The new 2nd gen CPUs seem to use less power -- this is just from personal experience of using G1 and Nexus 1 vs my 2nd gen-based HTC G2. The G2 battery life is significantly better than my Nexus 1.

Click to collapse



The Atrix is $200, officially. Not $150 like we thought. Also, if you buy the laptop dock separately IT IS $500. WTF.

And no, the Inspire's battery life is far worse than the Evo's (or at least the Evo without SetCPU or custom kernels). Read the review here: http://www.engadget.com/2010/10/27/htc-desire-hd-review/


----------



## hammondnav (Feb 3, 2011)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think current active versions of Andriod (FroYo/Gingerbread) don't have true support for multi-core processors. If that's the case, then dual or quad or whatever won't really matter that much. If the underlying OS can't fully take advantage of the hardware, then what's the point? It just seems like a marketing move. You know, the _wow_ effect...

I'm not gonna get either since my personal line is on TMO, but I prefer HTC in general because of all the custom ROMs and community support. I really don't like Blur and Motorola's Applesque stance on unlocking.

Also note that in order to use all of Atrix's advertised features, you have to buy the docking station. That puts the price at $260. So, $100 for Inspire (Desire HD) vs. $260 for Atrix. I'm leaning towards Inspire until Android truly supports multi-core and the technology is mature.


----------



## Nastrodamous (Feb 3, 2011)

Might as well buy a netbook for $500 and LOL at them requiring the tethering plan if you get the dock.


----------



## onlavu (Feb 3, 2011)

For the noobies to android is the best price/power phone LG optimus one, my opinion


----------



## FLAC Vest (Feb 3, 2011)

Since thr horrible pricing and data requirements that the dock require, I definitely wont be getting it. 

However im planning on waiting for MWC to see what comes out and if I should wait and save my precious upgrade or use it later this/next month. 

Captivate 2.2.1 Paragon


----------



## adamwest (Feb 5, 2011)

well the lack of support for the hd mini and some compatability issues running tomtom has made me think again. Perhaps I will go with the HD2 afterall.
Turn by turn google maps relies on internet connections so no good when no phone signal or using in foriegn countries.
If only there was a slightly smaller version of the HD2


----------



## Charlie3999 (Feb 5, 2011)

*New Phone*

I am due for an upgrade very soon and I am moving to android.  I think I will be going for either the Desire or Desire HD unless there is something coming very soon that is worth waiting for.  Anyone know of anything?


----------



## SpiderVenom (Feb 5, 2011)

The Motorola Atrix. It's a beast plus the laptop dock should be awesome  but unless you have at&t or unlock the phone I'd go with the DHD


----------



## ErOR22 (Feb 6, 2011)

I must say DHD is awesome! I bought mine about a month ago and I love it, just rooted it and flashed a new kernel for some 1.5Ghz goodness . 

But sure new things are coming and if you want to be a _beta tester_ for new upcoming phones then go right ahead, personally I will wait until it's been refined some and see how it is at the end of the year.

If you have any questions about the DHD, I'll be here.


----------



## FLAC Vest (Feb 6, 2011)

We should really put ours up and face them off; what is yours running at?

But anyway; my cousin got one and I thought it was pretty fast as well; since im on ATT I thought about the Inspire but... im going to wait and see whats announced at Barcelona first. 

Captivate 2.2.1 Paragon


----------



## FLAC Vest (Feb 6, 2011)

You should definitely wait until the 15th to see what is announced at MWC. I have an upgrade now but im waiting to see what happens. 

If nothing then ill probably get an iphone. 

Captivate 2.2.1 Paragon


----------



## phoophan (Feb 6, 2011)

I second that!

Sent from my 
Samsung Captivate SGH-I897 using XDA App
Andromeda 2.1 ROM
Froyo 2.2


----------



## phoophan (Feb 6, 2011)

I've owned my Samsung Captivate for about 8 months and have no issues. Please explain what problems you're making reference to?

Sent from my;
SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 
using XDA App
Froyo 2.2
Andromeda 2.1


----------



## mohammadsp (Feb 6, 2011)

in your list go for galaxy S (However I don't like samsung compared to HTC)
it's better in hardware and ofcourse newer than other two

out of your list go for desire HD !!!


----------



## cranky825 (Feb 6, 2011)

Sony ericsson arc


----------



## mohammadsp (Feb 6, 2011)

*[Q] Desire HD or wait ?*

Should I buy Desire HD (I'm really interested in) or wait for those upcoming cell phones?


----------



## kurolife (Feb 6, 2011)

mohammadsp said:


> Should I buy Desire HD (I'm really interested in) or wait for those upcoming cell phones?

Click to collapse



if you are ready to wait a couple of months (3months or so) then just wait, the pyramid sounds juicy! but at least wait till next wait for MWC .

The DHD is a great phones you will be happy with it, but again dual core love is comming in the next few months.


----------



## mohammadsp (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks
What is specs of HTC Pyramid?
actually I'm not interested in non-HTC brands!!!


----------



## kurolife (Feb 6, 2011)

mohammadsp said:


> Thanks
> What is specs of HTC Pyramid?
> actually I'm not interested in non-HTC brands!!!

Click to collapse



So far the specs are :
Dual core 1.2Ghz MSM8260 processor
Adreno 220 GPU 2-3 times more powefull than the 205
1gb Ram
4.3" screen with qHD resolution aka 540p
Full 1080p encoding and decoding at 30 frams per sec ect

So far nothing official, but i think next week we will be set at WMC


----------



## mohammadsp (Feb 6, 2011)

I tempted to wait!
It's really fascinating !!!
How long you think I have to wait till its price get to Desire HD price (ofcourse a bit more)


----------



## kurolife (Feb 6, 2011)

we are all waiting.. but i doubt that it will come in Q2 so in a couple of months from now, as for the price if the specs are correct id say it will go for 600$ or so


----------



## Mshanahan (Feb 7, 2011)

I think HTC dropped the ball on the inspire 4G for AT&T, they really should have revamped the internals with some newer stuff. All the inspire is , is a rebranded desire HD for At&T.

Although I hate motorola and don't really understand how they've stayed in business for all these years. Every phone I've owned from them or touched was complete junk. I do have to say the Atrix looks like an awesome product, JUST because it's a powerhouse.

I think the Atrix will loose almost all of its appeal when other phone companies release tegra 2/ dual core snapdragons into there products and hopefully we see some of those products come at MWC this year. The only advantage the atrix has over any phone on the market is its beefy specs.

$500 for both the phone and the dock isn't unreasonable, but that fact that you have to purchase a tether plan to get the dock is complete crap. I bet moto & ATT will try to integrate a software solution so that you can't even tether unless you actually have the plan. Wouldn't surprise me in the least.

Then comes Motorola's blur crap they stick on there phones to lock everything down. Completely horrible software UI. honestly I think Dell's software UI is better than moto's and thats not saying very much at all. 

The boot loader issue. I feel like motorola is deceiving alot of people, from how they lockdown the software side of the phone with motoblur and with there stupid boot loader security. I honestly think they don't really like the idea of a customizable phone but can't come out and say it officially otherwise they'd loose  support for about every single one of there phones.


----------



## ErOR22 (Feb 7, 2011)

I bought a DHD about a month ago and I couldn't be happier with it. As I couldn't wait anymore since my last phone was pissing me of I decided I won't even bother with dual cores until it matures some. Plus also by that time they will be cheaper and a bigger range to choose from.

Also I would bet that those HTC dual cores will be 900+ USD when they come out, I mean here in NZ when DHD came out they were around a grand USD...


----------



## arunachudh (Feb 7, 2011)

*HTC all the way!*

Do go for HTC!!! You will never regret!!! 

I have a HTC Hero, EVO and never spilled my thoughts on any other ANDROID device yet!!! 

Well, with the EVO being ruled out and hero being the oldest phone, i would suggest Nexus S! Its just a suggestion mate!


----------



## KeithRVA (Feb 7, 2011)

Get the Nexus S if you can. Best display, newest os, no bloatware, front camera, nfc chip (for future goodies  No sd card is actually not a big issue, I use dropbox.

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## mohammadsp (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks
I will wait till WMC
It may change my opinion


----------



## ifox1987 (Feb 7, 2011)

I'd suggest a Galaxy S for sure! I just recently got one myself as my first Android phone after using an iPhone ever since the day the 3G was released in canada. I love my Galaxy S so far, especially the amazing screen!


----------



## TheBiles (Feb 7, 2011)

KeithRVA said:


> Get the Nexus S if you can. Best display, newest os, no bloatware, front camera, nfc chip (for future goodies  No sd card is actually not a big issue, I use dropbox.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App

Click to collapse



If you can put up with the horrible, plasticy feel of the housing and the fear of scratching it every time you set it down. Oh, and the lack of a simple charging/notification LED was pretty damn bad considering that smartphones have had those for years and years now. And that "best display?" It's a total battery massacre, and it has a very noticeable blue hue. 

You'd also be paying top-dollar for a device that has year-old hardware when the next gen of hardware is rolling out in the coming weeks.


----------



## KeithRVA (Feb 7, 2011)

So you really, REALLY don't like the Nexus S, got it. Funny, you went from the ns to a g2, and I did the opposite. G2 was bulky and heavy, otherwise great. The ns housing is light and ergonomic, the display is beautiful, no issues, and battery life with gb is excellent. Having a Google branded device is great too, hopefully I'll get upgrades sooner. Rolling with the Nexus S for now, Nexus 3 in about a year. Resale value on a Nexus phone is better than average, not worried about getting my $199 back 

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## Essenar (Feb 7, 2011)

All I'm going to say is the Nexus S forum seems to have more threads about people having issues popping up. 

Makes sense. It's made by Samsung.

But I'm not one to judge as I've been having issues too with my MyTouch 4g.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## Kyoteey (Feb 7, 2011)

Galaxy S!1


----------



## Buddha (Feb 7, 2011)

wait for the ARC


----------



## TheBiles (Feb 7, 2011)

KeithRVA said:


> So you really, REALLY don't like the Nexus S, got it. Funny, you went from the ns to a g2, and I did the opposite. G2 was bulky and heavy, otherwise great. The ns housing is light and ergonomic, the display is beautiful, no issues, and battery life with gb is excellent. Having a Google branded device is great too, hopefully I'll get upgrades sooner. Rolling with the Nexus S for now, Nexus 3 in about a year. Resale value on a Nexus phone is better than average, not worried about getting my $199 back
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App

Click to collapse



I gladly traded the extra weight (it's actually nice to feel my phone in my hand) for not having to worry about the constant, nasty fingerprints and tiny scratches that glossy plastic attracts. Also, not having a notification light was absolutely killing me since I like to leave my phone sitting on my desk. Oh, and I get updates from the CyanogenMod team. Their work is better than Google's, anyways.


----------



## breakbystealth (Feb 7, 2011)

Desire hd, all the way.


----------



## Canadaboy (Feb 7, 2011)

All three are really good, I would push towards the HTC by a tiny margin.


----------



## Canadaboy (Feb 7, 2011)

Wait for two reasons:
(1) A swack load of new phones are comming out - you may be tempted by their features
(2) New phones will drive down price of current phones, so you might be able to save some money by having patience.


----------



## z4sh (Feb 7, 2011)

vmbgap said:


> Of the ones listed for sure Galaxy S. If you are open to ones that are not listed than the EVO on sprint is the best IMHO. Then root it and use MikFroYo v4.3 rom!

Click to collapse



There is also EVO 4G  without contract for 449$. As far as I know, when you buy "phone only" you're not restricted to any country or ISP, am I right?


----------



## FLAC Vest (Feb 7, 2011)

z4sh said:


> There is also EVO 4G  without contract for 449$. As far as I know, when you buy "phone only" you're not restricted to any country or ISP, am I right?

Click to collapse



Well, when you buy phone only you just buy the phone; the real "perk" is when it's unlocked; then you can use it on pretty much any network as long as theyvhave the right bands. 

Someone corr3t me if in wrong lol 

But here in the US, if I were to buy say... an unlocked HD2, theyre normally for tmpvile but if I get the Australian brand that has 800mhz band on it, I can use it with att

Captivate 2.2.1 Paragon


----------



## evons (Feb 7, 2011)

desire hd!


----------



## ErOR22 (Feb 7, 2011)

Desire HD is a heck of a phone, I simply love mine. Custom ROM with 1.5Ghz is easy to do and awesome! 

When you pick one up you instantly say wow, this is quality (build wise), oh and that screen....(jizzed) lol


----------



## z4sh (Feb 7, 2011)

FLAC Vest said:


> Well, when you buy phone only you just buy the phone; the real "perk" is when it's unlocked; then you can use it on pretty much any network as long as theyvhave the right bands.
> 
> Someone corr3t me if in wrong lol

Click to collapse



Huh, so if I'll buy one I wouldn't be able to use it out of the box with my local ISP (CDMA2000 1X, EV-DO Rev A)?


----------



## Demiourgos (Feb 7, 2011)

hi everyone!

I am also deciding which one Android phone to get, as my current Nokia E65 dies. 

My needs: 

good music quality

good gaming performance

precise GPS as I'm a mountain biker

cool picture snapper

no hardware keyboard
and USB OTG - any rumors about Galaxy S2 about that feature? or Optimus X2

price? about 500 € / £ 425  / 2000 Polish Zloty's


----------



## bartek25 (Feb 7, 2011)

galaxy s + has external sd u can swap when u run out of storage => they used to sucks monkey t....... but with kernel source released i beat nexus in about everything :> - nexus doesent have external sd boooO0O   but i wouldnt count on gps on tese phones lol


----------



## xaviero17 (Feb 8, 2011)

Vibrant!!! SAMOLED


----------



## xaviero17 (Feb 8, 2011)

a lot of new phone comes this year with more processors just wait a little more, and many of the new phones comes whit Nvidia Tegra 2


----------



## FLAC Vest (Feb 8, 2011)

xaviero17 said:


> Vibrant!!! SAMOLED

Click to collapse



Such a nice screen right? Im using the XDA app now and the background is all black. Hell I remember when I used to use a launcher abd have nothing on the screen so you couldn't tell if it was on or off. 

Captivate 2.2.1 Paragon


----------



## CodeMonk (Feb 8, 2011)

*testing*

I am on Sprint and have a Hero. For the first couple of months, I loved the Hero.. But after having laggy keyboard issues, video not playing well, and having to reboot it daily just to keep it from freezing for 10 seconds at a time, I thought I was done with Android (knowing full well it's just the crappy hardware). I was wanting to try out a WP7 device and had thought that today's announcement from sprint was going to be that... Since I think that Echo looks amazingly ridiculous, I'm not sure what to do now.

I found out today that the Sprint Premier changes April 1st, so I either get a new phone before then or I stick it out with the Hero till next February. It seems like there won't be a WP7 phone until sometime after April so I think I'm screwed there.

I'm not really lacking anything with the Hero except that it's freezing and lagging on me and it makes me want to chuck it out the window. I used to watch movies on it till they updated it to 2.1 and completely screwed up the quality of the video playback.

As far as hardware goes, I know I want something faster this time. Higher quality hardware counts for something and I've learned my lesson not to skimp. I text and e-mail A TON from my phone, so I was thinking I need a hardware keyboard. But that opinion is just because the of the on screen keyboard on the hero being completely unusable some times because of the lag. I don't need a huge screen, but I would like to put a movie or two back on my phone for those times when I can't sleep. I don't have 4G in my area. I don't use the camera a ton, but there have been times where I needed it and it seems every time I could have used a flash too... 

If I go Android again (which I do like, just the Hero made me start to wonder if I wanted to stick with it), I would want 2.2 as Winamp only supports shoutcast streams on 2.2. I could use something else I guess, but I was kinda liking Winamp on the hero to play regular music, so thought they would do well with Shoutcast too (I use Shoutcast A TON as well).

I play games, but mostly things like Star Traders RPG, or Checkers. I read the news on it a lot too, which can also be a challenge on the Hero (slow as dirt).

So with all that said (and I appreciate it if you stuck with me this far lol), what do you think I should do? I read a little about the Epic and not getting 2.2 when promised over and over kind of puts me off. A co-worker has an Evo and it's kinda big, but no hardware keyboard. I thought about an Evo Shift, but some people are saying it's pretty flimsy and might not be as fast or powerful as the regular Evo.

What do you think?


----------



## sagarjawaress (Feb 8, 2011)

trust me,get an htc hd2...you can play with many operating systems!!adjust your self on 0.3 inch greater screen...best and most worh and most versatile device on the planet..i bet you on this...also it is cheaper than any other device mentioned above..hope you take a right decision!!


----------



## nick1313 (Feb 9, 2011)

HTC for sure. Android. Google is going to rule the world.


----------



## nick1313 (Feb 9, 2011)

*EVO*

EVO! Not having the keyboard isn't that big of a deal, because the in screen keyboard is great. I've had a Mogul and a pre, this keyboard is just as good.  And all the rooting options are great. My sister and a good friend of mine have the epic and I'm not that impressed with it. Evo is the best phone on the market, IMO.


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 9, 2011)

*---Need advice on my next phone / what model is better? Official Thread---*

Due to the increased Next phone advice / models comparison multiple threads we are creating this one to place all your topic related posts so we can keep them on a single place to help others to find it easy.

I will be moving all that threads/posts in to this one, if you need to discuss anything regarding your thread moved please PM me.

Thanks for your cooperation


----------



## ROID R4GE (Feb 9, 2011)

I'd wait a few more days too.  I have an old sprint hero and can't wait for the evo2 to be released.


----------



## ROID R4GE (Feb 9, 2011)

icebear8 said:


> So right now i am using the samsung mesmerize and well im gonna be switching to sprint today and looking at these 2 phones i love them because they have keyboards but i also saw that the shift has a 800mhz cpu which phone would be better for like gaming (ps1 and i saw there will be a dreamcast emulator later that is in the works) bad thing is thar there is no 4g in des moines iowa yet =\
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA App

Click to collapse



of those 2 I would have definitely gone with the epic, bigger/better screen and keyboard.


----------



## Product F(RED) (Feb 9, 2011)

Except the epic will never go past 2.2, if it ever officially gets 2.2. That's a big jump from 2.1. Huge increase in performance, stability,  and app compatibility. 

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## koolusernamehere (Feb 9, 2011)

Funk that!! Get the EVO much better phone!!


----------



## wcalvert (Feb 9, 2011)

I vote Evo


----------



## Product F(RED) (Feb 9, 2011)

I also say Evo, but if it's stricly between the Epic or the Shift, definitely the Shift.

The 800 MHz CPU is actually as fast, if not faster than the Evo's CPU because it's a 2nd-Gen Snapdragon (same one that's in Verizon's Thunderbolt, the Desire HD, G2, etc). It's like the G2's cousin, this phone.

It comes with 2.2. The Epic will probably never get 2.2. And if it does, it's not going any further.

I think the keyboard is a lot better.

Sense UI.

In order, Evo > Evo Shift > A banana > Epic.


----------



## 22350 (Feb 10, 2011)

do you like the evo?


----------



## atr0phy (Feb 10, 2011)

*[Q] Optimus V - Worth the backorder wait?*

So I think I've decided on pickin' up the Optimus V. Unfortunately it's currently on backorder for a few weeks. Is it worth the wait or should I explore other options?

Sorry just realized that maybe this belongs in the *Need advice on my next phone / what model is better? Official Thread* thread..


----------



## FLAC Vest (Feb 10, 2011)

I se r do many people with Evos now, I have always wanted to try one but I have never had the chance. 

Captivate 2.2.1 Paragon


----------



## ghkdgns (Feb 10, 2011)

Desire HD is not really big~


----------



## etnops (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi All,

I am in a bind about which handset to purchase.  I have narrowed down my selection to two reasonable choices:  the Samsung Nexus S and the HTC Desire Z.  

I typically carry two handsets with me at all times for redundancy, where one is my work mobile, and the other is my personal.  Currently, I am carrying both a Nexus One and a HTC Desire HD.

My usage is typical - email, SMS, web browsing and basic tinkering.  I am not wildly interested in flashing new ROMs.  So far, I have been extremely happy with my Desire HD, and wish to have the similar performance and experience with the new handset.  I will be replacing my Nexus One.

The pull toward the Nexus S is good battery life, latest update support from Google, and the beautiful SAMOLED display.  It looks like a nice piece of hardware despite the plastic shell.  As well, I very much appreciate the stock Android experience on my Nexus One.  

The pull toward the Desire Z is the physical keyboard, HTC sense (gimmicky, I know), and superior hardware materials.  I really like my Desire HD, which gives me some confidence about this HTC handset.  

I know all about the new dual core phones coming this year, and do have some slight interest.  However, I don't believe my usage will warranty one of these new powerhouses, and also I don't believe battery life will be as good as single core silicon.  It seems more reasonable to me to purchase a good handset now and not get caught up in the waiting game...always waiting for something "better" to come along.  

Either of these handsets can/will be purchased in Hong Kong, as I live and work in China.  So, they will be unlocked and carrier free.  


Any input and suggestions are greatly appreciated!  
Thanks!

-etnops


----------



## Essenar (Feb 10, 2011)

Firstly, you should understand there aren't just pulls for each phones but catches as well.

I'll start with the Nexus.

The Nexus S is by all intents and purposes a different phone than the Nexus One. Its made by Samsung. It does not have expandable storage so you're stuck with 16 gigabytes. Which is the same amount of memory the lowest iPhone has. 

Also, there are questionable hardware issues people have been having with the antenna going to sleep and not waking up without a restart. When people had the same problem with the Nexus One, Google tried to blame it on T-Mobile and T-Mobile was like 'Whoa, hold on a second. It's the phone, our towers are fine.'

Some say it does have GPS-gate. 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## zak's z (Feb 10, 2011)

*New Samsung S5PV210 7" tablet.*

Hi,

I picked up a Herotab C8/Dropad A8 Samsung 1GHZ Android 2.2 Flash 10.1 Capacitive Multitouch+2GB Micro SD tablet (merimobiles has the specs) and the battery always shows 100%. I have an update firmware and I'm looking through it and found a battery.ro file with info in it and another file that refers to a 'urbetter battery driver'. 

Anyone have any experience in fixing these issues? 

I'm new here (im on slatedroid also) and can't post in development yet but if anyone can point me in the right direction everyone with this tablet would appreciate it!

Zak


----------



## MeetaGamer (Feb 10, 2011)

Tablets are cool and all but I am going to wait on it for a few years because they will just really improve by a lot in the next few years.


----------



## zak's z (Feb 10, 2011)

MeetaGamer said:


> Tablets are cool and all but I am going to wait on it for a few years because they will just really improve by a lot in the next few years.

Click to collapse



Ya, I'm sure they'll improve in the next few months! If I had to wait for something to improve before I bought it I`d be waiting forever. I bought this one and it has some issues so hopefully I can do something about it and maybe help everyone who owns one.

Zak


----------



## smt232 (Feb 10, 2011)

I don't know what network and where you are but here in the US you can get a free captivate with 2year contract.


----------



## saMMuel'sky (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi all.

I started to thinking about a new phone. I am choosing between the Samsung Galaxy S and HTC Desire HD. But I can not decide which one. I can get Galaxy for better price, but I prefer HTC. Which one would you suggest and why?

Thanks for any help!

P.S.: Sorry for my English.

Regards,
Sam.


----------



## Product F(RED) (Feb 10, 2011)

saMMuel'sky said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I started to thinking about a new phone. I am choosing between the Samsung Galaxy S and HTC Desire HD. But I can not decide which one. I can get Galaxy for better price, but I prefer HTC. Which one would you suggest and why?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



HTC Desire HD. Samsung takes forever to release updates and sometimes never does it. They bricked 50% of Intercepts (all 3 in my house, my mom's and sisters'). They fried the internal memory on the i9000M. They still haven't released 2.2 on any of the US variants, except the Vibrant, and that's only because people complained. And now they're re-releasing the Vibrant as the "Galaxy S 4G", putting back the front-facing camera that they yanked out originally and putting "2.2" as a "new feature". Also almost all Galaxy S phones have GPS issues. And while Super AMOLED looks good, it uses more battery if you're displaying anything that's not black (especially white), images burn in (there are threads about this), colors are inaccurate, and images are blurry.

HTC is hands down the best manufacturer in terms of putting out updates. Sense UI adds a LOT of features, while Touchwiz adds nothing. Basically, I say the Desire HD because Samsung is just interested in putting out powerful hardware and not supporting anyone.


----------



## neumax (Feb 11, 2011)

I also don't like the size of the Desire HD.
Went for a HTC Desire... i am very happy with it.


----------



## CTR01 (Feb 11, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=11274832#post11274832

: )


----------



## mindstate (Feb 11, 2011)

Im thinking about getting another phone, Right now i have a HTC Aria. i like it but its kinda small and i got stubby fingers its hard to type on the touch screen. Id rather have something with a slideout keyboard. Any suggestions?


----------



## CTR01 (Feb 11, 2011)

i can get an unlock code for my g2 which has a nice slide out kb? : )


----------



## aussiechris (Feb 11, 2011)

As it's the phone I have the most hands on time with, I have to put my vote in for the Samsung Galaxy S. If you like a bit of fooling around with custom roms, it can be a zippy little beast. Pretty good out of the box too. Screen really zaps power, but with moderate use you can get 1-2 days out of a battery charge.

Some of the HTC models are great but sadly I haven't had a good chance to try any custom roms with any of these


----------



## lov3boyz (Feb 11, 2011)

HTC Aria for Cheap....


----------



## monialemon123 (Feb 11, 2011)

very good


----------



## joex51 (Feb 11, 2011)

has to go to the Inspire, Motorola destroyed the  potential of the atrix by locking down the bootloader.
the Laptop Dock that Made the Phone seem really cool was killed by AT&T with the $500 price tag.


----------



## c1x259 (Feb 12, 2011)

HTC  good~~!!


----------



## fuzzy21 (Feb 12, 2011)

Motorola Atrix!!!


----------



## ahmadka (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi guys .. So basically I'm coming from a line of Nokia phones (N97, N900), and I want to try getting an Android phone now .. I've been eying Android for many months now and I've finally decided to make the switch ..

So what Android phones can you suggest ? My price range is about $500 ~ $550 and I'd like to buy only an unlocked phone (i.e. nothing on a contract) ... I'd also prefer to get a HTC brand Android phone because I really like HTC Sense .. I would also prefer to get something which has a screen of 4" or smaller .. anything bigger seems too big to me ..

Anyways, right now I'm tied between HTC Desire Z and Google Nexus S (even though its not HTC) .. But I've just learnt that HTC Desire 2 is in the making too .. Anybody know when the release date for this would be, or what price it may be available for ? .. Any other phone suggestions are welcome too ..


----------



## nc30012 (Feb 12, 2011)

IMO, Motorola has the best hardware, but by far the worst software, and the bootloader is locked. HTC has  decent hardware but good software. I recomend HTC.


----------



## nc30012 (Feb 12, 2011)

Atrix, because it amazing. Unless you want an unlocked bootloader.


----------



## eGetin (Feb 12, 2011)

I'd say take Desire Z. I had Nokia 5800XM before I got Z, and I just love it's excellent keyboard and it's fluent usage.
Well, if you don't want to have a keyboard, take Desire HD, otherwise Z is the best.


----------



## nc30012 (Feb 12, 2011)

Artix. DO IT!


----------



## xodaQo (Feb 12, 2011)

*DO NOT BUY SAMSUNG!!!*

Sprint sucks. (I have them.)

VZW is overpriced and devilish, but has very good phones.  And the best network.

AT&T's performance varies by location, and also has very good phones.  The Motorola Atrix is the best they have available right now.

T-Mobile has the best phones and decent prices, but they don't have the most extensive coverage, or so I've heard.

*DO NOT BUY SAMSUNG!!!*

Motorola has locked bootloaders. (an attempt to prevent modding)

HTC has good hardware and the best support.

LG is just entering the high-end smartphone arena.  They are untested.  Don't buy LG until they have proven themselves with good support.  Their hardware is good from what I've heard.

*DO NOT BUY SAMSUNG!!!*


Pick your poison.


----------



## FLAC Vest (Feb 12, 2011)

What's wrong with samsung? Besides from late updates which can be remedied with modding, I don't sere the problem. 

Captivate 2.2.1 Paragon


----------



## FLAC Vest (Feb 12, 2011)

nc30012 said:


> Atrix, because it amazing. Unless you want an unlocked bootloader.

Click to collapse



I cant wait until all the phones are out and people can do side by side comparisons. 

Captivate 2.2.1 Paragon


----------



## OlSkool02 (Feb 13, 2011)

try one of the windows phone 7s is what i'd say


----------



## snakesinrivers (Feb 13, 2011)

HTC is very awesome, my very first smartphone is an android and it is a G2.

Sweet phone. Some mistakes were made, but I love it.


----------



## A_Kirsh (Feb 13, 2011)

*[Q] First Smartphone Advice*

Hi all,

After many, many years with my Nokia 6230i (the shame!) I've decided enough is enough, I'm getting a smartphone.
I have an opportunity to import a phone from the U.S (I live in Israel, and don't care for applying for a Mortgage to get a decent device) and would like someone with more experience (like you) to advice me which device is the best for around 600$.

The first thing people will ask is to be more specific, so here are some requirements the device should fill:


Preferably Android - No XBOX Live / Zune stuff in Israel to take advantage of WP7 features.
Good Hardware - I intend to do some developing on the phone, in addition to not wanting to replace it for a while, don't know when I'll get another opportunity.
Community Support - Either existing or planned. I like customizing and tweaking my hardware just like the next guy (Which brings into question such devices like Motorola eFuse equipped stuff).
Being able to connect to my providers' 3G network. 
Of course the phone needs to be unlocked (sim-wise).

I have to make my decision within the next 2-3 weeks, and have no idea what to do currently, will you help me?


----------



## mandymariee (Feb 13, 2011)

*Upgrade to EVO or wait?*

I am due for my upgrade and I can't decide if I should get the Evo or wait until new phones come out. I'm currently using the Hero...

What do y'all think?

The only new phones that I hear are coming out (for Sprint) are the Kyocera Echo and HTC 7 Pro. I don't wanna go back to windows and I'm not big on Kyocera.

I wish a new HTC android was coming out *sigh* So, I'm stumped.


----------



## jaykruer (Feb 13, 2011)

*WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I'd definately say wait and see if any new stuff is announced at Mobile World Congress. Sprint is bound to come out with the Evo 2 at some point so why buy almost 8 month old hardware?


----------



## souljaboy (Feb 13, 2011)

the evo has almost the same hardware as the hd2 , and thats a 2009 phone ... u dont want that in 2011

wait a bit , for sure


----------



## dorol (Feb 13, 2011)

*Motorola rocks*

Best phones ever -Motorola


----------



## mandymariee (Feb 13, 2011)

Y'all are right - I should wait... I just want 4G so darn bad!

Isn't the mobile conference next week?


----------



## djteotancolis (Feb 13, 2011)

The evo 2 is reportely assumed to come out in march, so it may be worth the wait since it will have dual core


----------



## FLAC Vest (Feb 13, 2011)

You should definitely wait and see what comes out down the road. The second major wave of smartphones is coming and there going to be amazing.

Captivate 2.2.1 Paragon


----------



## A_Kirsh (Feb 13, 2011)

I was going to bite the bullet with the Atrix due to close time to market and great hardware, but it looks like I'll have to wait for a decent non-eFused device... (Optimus 2X? other suggestions?)


----------



## iDroidFan (Feb 13, 2011)

Nexus S is pretty cool.


----------



## davida72 (Feb 13, 2011)

*Best tablet?*

I'm looking at buying a tablet, not sure which one would fit my needs. I'm looking for one that can be used with netflix and hulu (without the hulu plus). Preferably without having to go through a carrier.
Any suggestions would be great!

swyped on my EVO!


----------



## willverduzco (Feb 13, 2011)

Unfortunately, there is currently no tablet that can meet all of your requirements.

The iPad can play Netflix, but it can't play Hulu (without Hulu Plus, which requires a subscription). The Android tablets that can play Hulu (albeit requiring a modified version of Flash and changing the UAString of the browser) cannot play Netflix because there is no Silverlight for Android. Sorry.


----------



## mthe0ry (Feb 13, 2011)

^ that said, I do like my Nook Color a lot. It's a steal for $250 and the stuff that the guys on this board are doing with it is pretty awesome. Having a lot of fun playing around with Honeycomb on SD card.


----------



## aitorTheRed (Feb 13, 2011)

I have my eye on the Archos internet tablet 10 series  host usb and hdmi 

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA App


----------



## ericino (Feb 13, 2011)

*Dual-Core QWERTY?*

With all these new dual-core devices I am wondering why there isn't a dual-core phone with qwerty. 

I have a TP2 right now and my contract ends in about a month.
I love the tilting screen, the qwerty, it's even pretty fast most of the time (running simplicity rom @ 768MHz) but.... no capacitive screen, no fully working android port (yet). 

Since I will have a contract for 1 or 2 years, I don't want to get a phone now and regret it next month.
What do you guys think, should I consider the HTC Desire Z since it is so nicely overclockable? Or wait until a Desire Z 2 comes out? Or maybe there is a dual-core phone with qwerty which evaded my radar?


----------



## p13m4n (Feb 14, 2011)

The Motorola Xoom looks amazing, but the $800 price is a bit steep.


----------



## galaxys (Feb 14, 2011)

HTC Pyramid spec's are awesome & has 4G on Tmob Usa. Likely will be my next upgrade!


----------



## mandymariee (Feb 14, 2011)

djteotancolis said:


> The evo 2 is reportely assumed to come out in march, so it may be worth the wait since it will have dual core

Click to collapse



Okay, so there are rumors.... that's good to know.. will def. wait then


----------



## manrayboy (Feb 14, 2011)

I hope that rumor is true


----------



## freemanjj (Feb 14, 2011)

I like desire that would be happy to see you have the fun.


----------



## Product F(RED) (Feb 14, 2011)

mandymariee said:


> Okay, so there are rumors.... that's good to know.. will def. wait then

Click to collapse



Good news is you can sell your current Evo for up to around $400 on the street since:

A) It can be flashed to Boost, Virgin, MetroPCS, Cricket, or any other cheaper CDMA carrier. Hell, even Verizon if you swap ESNs with another Verizon phone.

B) "On the street", most people won't know about any upcoming sequels like we do because they don't follow the tech news like us.

I mean, the Evo 2 is still going to cost the full price since most of us are still on contract. But if you manage to sell your Evo for at least $300, you'll probably end up paying less than you paid for your Evo on contract. Plus it wouldn't extend your contract. The Evo I think is $450 brand new off contract.


----------



## Btros (Feb 14, 2011)

My Dad just got the MyTouch 4G on T-mobile through the free smartphone promotion they had this weekend, and that thing is sick. Of course if you're not due for an upgrade for a while or are not locked into a contract, the Pyramid should blow away the MT4G when it comes out, whenever that is.


----------



## FloatingFatMan (Feb 14, 2011)

Take a look at Acer's Iconia Tab A500.  It's not released yet (soon!), has the same specs as the Xoom, and won't be as expensive OR carrier locked, with that stupid wifi restriction...


----------



## imsid (Feb 14, 2011)

Helllo guys

i m new to this forum and i m going to buy a Android phone
and my budget is $550

 i live in India 
i just searched in many shops but SGS is not available
and today SGS2 was shown in MWC its price will be very high
should i go for Optimus 2x??

another question is there unlocked moto Atrix??
or should i go with HTC desire HD


----------



## somewall (Feb 14, 2011)

*[Q] Which "next-gen" Android phone to get?*

Samsung Galaxy S 2
http://www.engadget.com/2011/02/13/samsung-galaxy-s-ii-official-tegra-2-4-3-inch-super-amoled-plu/

Motorola Atrix 4G
http://www.motorola.com/Consumers/U...d-Services/Mobile-Phones/Motorola-ATRIX-US-EN

LG Optimus 2X
http://www.engadget.com/2010/12/15/lg-optimus-2x-first-dual-core-smartphone-launches-with-android/

(Rumoured) HTC Pyramid
http://www.gforgames.com/gadgets/htc-pyramid-rumored-specs-dual-core-cpu-release-date-4504/

Which one you guys think? I wish the Galaxy had the 960x540 resolution as well as the SuperAmoled Plus and a HDMI port but it doesn't. I'm for the Atrix.


----------



## Ashtac (Feb 14, 2011)

Id go for the atrix... even tho im not a big fan of moto. The dual core processor and ability to use it as a laptop sold it for me.


----------



## pdarby (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm a huge HTC fan, so mind was made up as soon as I saw those 3 letters.

Hoping for some details regarding the Pyramid from HTC at the MWC over the next few days, although I'm in the UK so will be waiting many months for the new handset to arrive on my shores


----------



## somewall (Feb 14, 2011)

Hmm then theres the thing about the bootloaders...


----------



## Omega740 (Feb 14, 2011)

*[Q] Need Advice: Most cost effective phone*

Hey guys,
I recently convinced my boss that we could increase efficiency levels if we provided our field guys with phones that utilized wireless tethering. This would make them more mobile and ,hence, would make them conduct less trips back to the office.  Of course, things like price and staying power are a concern.  So my question is, in your opinions, what is the most cost effective phone that can be rooted w/ a stable ROM and utilizes wireless tethering?  Also, where would be the best place to buy this phone? Here is some of the criteria:

-We are on the Sprint Network w/ an unlimited data plan.
-I would like the phone to be under $100 bucks.
-Used is fine if the usability is still their.
-Somewhat rugged/reliable (Our field guys are outdoors quite a bit)

I have looked at a few phones. Something that met all the criteria was the HTC TouchPro. Found a used one on Ebay under the title (HTC TOUCH PRO - SPRINT - USED w/ Charger) for $75.

Any input is appreciated.


----------



## DPMAce (Feb 14, 2011)

Canadaboy said:


> Wait for two reasons:
> (1) A swack load of new phones are comming out - you may be tempted by their features
> (2) New phones will drive down price of current phones, so you might be able to save some money by having patience.

Click to collapse



How long do you think it will take to get the prices to go down?  I was looking at the dell streak 5, but the lcd underneath it seems to crack very easily.  So now I'm looking at the dhd until something better comes along of course.


----------



## Essenar (Feb 15, 2011)

I don't see previous generation phones dropping much. The MyTouch 3g is still 100 at Frys

Sent from my HTC Dream using XDA App


----------



## rjgreen3 (Feb 15, 2011)

*Samsung vs HTC*

I was leaning towards the G2 by HTC; but recently started looking at the Galaxy 4G coming out! Since this will be my first Android, I would like some feedback on the better made phone. HTC or Samsung..........


----------



## CTR01 (Feb 15, 2011)

having had a g2 for three months(just shipped it for a trade) i highly recommend it. i would say also for the hspa+ but the sgs 4g will have it too...however i read somewhere that the new sgs 4g is basically the same as the older version with a few changes. not to mention i think the g2 would be cheaper to acquire now as it has been out for a little while.


----------



## lqaddict (Feb 15, 2011)

rjgreen3 said:


> I was leaning towards the G2 by HTC; but recently started looking at the Galaxy 4G coming out! Since this will be my first Android, I would like some feedback on the better made phone. HTC or Samsung..........

Click to collapse



HTC is sturdier, the hinge though might get loose easily. Samsung’s best feature is the screen, but the lackluster filesystem implementation is the weakest point, however it is easily addressed with ext4 conversion.
So basically hardware-wise g2 comes with qwerty keyboard, so so screen.
Vibrant has fcc, superamoled screen, but no internal storage (1 gig of rom) but external sd.
Processors in both are different but comparable in performance, gpu is better in vibrant.


Sent from my Bionix powered Vibrant


----------



## Kailkti (Feb 15, 2011)

If only moto didn't lock down their devices, I would want the atrix... Atleast the samsung galaxy s II is quadband HSDPA, so it will work to the fullest down here for me.


----------



## Product F(RED) (Feb 15, 2011)

HTC feels more premium. Samsung devices usually feel plasticky and cheap. HOWEVER, I will say that Samsung's processors are superior and their GPU chipsets too. So, if you wanted a dedicated gaming phone, it'd probably be a Samsung phone (in terms of 3d games). The G2 is the AOSP cousin to the Desire-Z (as in it has no third-party interface), which means it will get updates MUCH faster than other phones. On top of that, the physical keyboard is awesome. Generally, it just looks and feels like a better device. I don't trust Samsung after what they did. I mean, they even have the audacity to label "Android 2.2" as a "NEW FEATURE!" on the Galaxy S 4G, which is basically a Vibrant with HSPA+ and a front-facing camera. The front-facing camera they chose to omit from the original phone, even though the space for it was in the case. And, the damn thing doesn't even have a camera flash. 

Tell us more about how you use your phone.


----------



## fatbao1 (Feb 15, 2011)

??????????


----------



## fatbao1 (Feb 15, 2011)

sorry wrong post


----------



## GeeM (Feb 15, 2011)

*Need to buy new Smarpthone - What alternative to WM 6.5?*

Hi guys,

I need your advices. I have been using Windows smartphones for 8 years so I am quite used to WM. 
I am currently using a TyTN II with a customized ROM running on WM6.5 and I like it (the way you can install apps or customize the phone, the ability to sync and well organise your personal and professional data between the PCs and the phone, the Outlook categories etc...) 
I am also a heavy user of some SPB Applications (Wallet, Finance, Travel) which are only running on WM so far. I have to admit that it WM gave me some frustrations because of some crashes but overall, I was quite satisfied 

Unfortunately, there has been some major changes in the smartphone world over the past months and it seems that there is no much future for WM6.5 or whatsoever. The most promising OS seems to be Android. But I don't want to use Google Cloud for some privacy concerns (please don't debate this here, it's is not the most relevant topic/place to debate this here).

So I am trying to find out which OS would be the best for my use but my requirements make this choice difficult.
- Sustainability: if WM6.5 was still sold and supported, I would not hesitate to buy another one. But I need to be realistic and face the truth: it has no future! So I need to find an OS that won't be outdated in 2-3 years.
- Privacy: as mentioned, I don't want to use any "Cloud" type of synchronisation, I just my data to stay on my phone and on my laptops, nowhere else. I don't know why MS has introduced this feature in WM7!
- Professional use: the iPhone is very entertainment oriented and I've never really liked it (and I am not a big supporter of the Apple sect, sorry for the fans, it's more personal). I just want a phone where I can manage data, business and personal life, just the way I am used to do it with my TyTN II so far (it includes the ability to use the same apps or similar apps to the ones that I run on my TyTNII such as SPB apps).
- Multi-tasking: for some obvious reasons that are described above

So, as you can see, it's really difficult. Am I the only guy who just wanted to keep it the "traditional way"?

So what could you guys recommend?
Do you think I should switch to Android? If so, is there any way to avoid the Google "cloud"? Like a good old USB or USB synchronisation?
If not Android, what OS would be best in your opinion?

Thanks a lot in advance for your good advices!


----------



## LBTaylor1984 (Feb 15, 2011)

*[Q] WMC 2011 which phone should I get*

Hey all,

after waiting patiently for the MWC 2011, i've come out all 6's and 7's.

the new phone line up while possibly slightly prettier seem to offer nothing new to us, and i'm now confused as to what to get.  As with most phone contracts its' 18 months of hell if i pick the wrong one so my question is this, my upgrade is the 19th of Feb and i'm a geek so i can't wait, but should i do just that for the latest gadget?

do I get the;

Desire HD 
Incredible S
or
LG Optimus 2x
Samsung Nexus S

The Desire HD builds off the Desire which I have, great phone, so bigger screen 4.3", and more internal space (Sweet)

or

Do I get the Incredible S, 4" Screen, more internal Memory 8gb.  Same principle though

or

The LG Optimus 2x, 4" screen, more memory 8gb, Dual core tech, 1080p HD Recording, 

or 

Go Underground with a Nexus S ? 4" screen, curved body, 16gb internal memory


I appreciate any insight as i'm totally confused as of...now. 

Thanks guys/gals

Luke,


----------



## ieilisuk (Feb 15, 2011)

Hmm well, the specific requirements you list do make it very hard to recommend any OS tbh.
 Since you don't like iOS that's a non-starter, which leaves Windows Phone 7 and Android.
 As you state that you'd be using it professionally and Windows Phone 7 doesn't even have copy and paste as yet or a thourough ability to multi-task, so (for now) that rules that out. 
 Which leaves Android but as you are very anti-cloud it would neuter the experience somewhat. 

I'd say go with Android and just turn off all Google's Syncing.
 HTC Android phones have HTC Sync which is much the same as Windows Mobile Device Center. The Desire-Z might be a good choice if you want a slider qwerty keyboard.
 So that gives you basically Cloudless phone usage, and WinMo-like USB syncing. But I think you'll find you wont be able to do anything much with an Android Handset by cutting Googles services out. 

I haven't had any experience with Windows Phone 7 so i'm not really qualified to judge it one way or the other, maybe when copy and paste comes along it might be the better choice for you and I personally have nothing against Cloud services or particularly care about issues some people have with Google and privacy. As long as they aren't selling my phone number and credit card details to third parties it doesn't affect my life in any significant way. So i'm probably not best qualified to discuss that element of how "in the cloud" Android is. 
 Someone who has the opposite view may be able to give you a better answer!


----------



## ieilisuk (Feb 15, 2011)

I'd sit on my hands and wait for the Moto Atrix, Samsung Galaxy S2, or the Rumoured HTC Pyramid myself. There's also the LG Optimus 3D if you're into that kinda thing..

If I had a gun to my head and had to choose from your list i'd probably get the Incredible S because I'm blindly brand loyal to HTC. But the one that makes the most sense is the Optimus 2X.


----------



## evilwz (Feb 15, 2011)

get HTC phone! :> it's getting betterrrr!


----------



## BlueScreenJunky (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm in pretty much the same situation as you (I have a Nexus One and feel like changing in the next few months), and I'll probably get the Galaxy S 2 because the SAMOLED+ screen sounds absolutely gorgeous and it's supposed to have a very powerful CPU and GPU so it should run every app just fine for the next year or two.
Only downside is it's a Samsung phone, and we all know what it means (no updates, plastic build, and a few bugs or performance issues are to be expected), so if you don't want a Samsung phone I'd say optimus 2X, since Tegra 2 is likely to be the high end processor of choice in 2011, and the phone sounds pretty good overall.


----------



## GnatGoSplat (Feb 15, 2011)

Android doesn't force you to use the cloud.  You can also turn off various parts of synchronization.  For example, I do sync to my Google account for email and Google Voice, but I don't want to sync my Google Contacts because I don't really use that.  I don't use Google Calendar either.  I've turned those individual items off.  However, you don't need to sync with Google at all. One major limitation to not syncing with Google at all, is you wouldn't have access to the Marketplace.  On the other hand, Android is much like WinMo in that you can sideload apps.  Android apps can be downloaded as .apk files and installed using a File Manager in the same way as you could install .cab files in WinMo.  The only issue here is I don't know how you find .apk versions of the free Marketplace apps (the non-free ones are easily found as .apk in web searches for obvious reasons).
Also like WinMo, you can set the USB into Disk Mode and directly access your storage card to copy apps and media.

Between Android, iOS, and WP7, Android is probably your best option for cloudless use, but you may find not being able to access the Android Marketplace to be a limitation.


----------



## z33dev33l (Feb 15, 2011)

I say get an HD2, you get your beloved 6.5, WP7, and android all packaged into one. It's really a tough to beat device.


----------



## GeeM (Feb 15, 2011)

Thank you both for your interesting replies. 



ieilisuk said:


> I'd say go with Android and just turn off all Google's Syncing.
> HTC Android phones have HTC Sync which is much the same as Windows Mobile Device Center. The Desire-Z might be a good choice if you want a slider qwerty keyboard.
> So that gives you basically Cloudless phone usage, and WinMo-like USB syncing. But I think you'll find you wont be able to do anything much with an Android Handset by cutting Googles services out.

Click to collapse





GnatGoSplat said:


> Android apps can be downloaded as .apk files and installed using a File Manager in the same way as you could install .cab files in WinMo.
> Also like WinMo, you can set the USB into Disk Mode and directly access your storage card to copy apps and media.

Click to collapse



Yes, this is roughly what I had in mind but I am not familiar with Android (yet), that's why it's always good to have experts opinions 



GnatGoSplat said:


> Android doesn't force you to use the cloud.  You can also turn off various parts of synchronization.  For example, I do sync to my Google account for email and Google Voice, but I don't want to sync my Google Contacts because I don't really use that.  I don't use Google Calendar either.  I've turned those individual items off.  However, you don't need to sync with Google at all. One major limitation to not syncing with Google at all, is you wouldn't have access to the Marketplace.  On the other hand, Android is much like WinMo in that you can sideload apps.

Click to collapse



This is very interesting!
Actually, my main "fear" is to upload my several hundreds of contacts (incl. details), calendar and other personal information on Google. If I can just disable the functions that I don't want, I don't mind using my GMail account for Marketplace. 
If I disable Google Contacts and Calendar, can I still sync my contacts, calendar, tasks and notes between Android and Outlook (via USB or Bluetooth)? If so, how can I do this? Is there a specific software or procedure?

Also, can I make sure that the sync with my Google Account will be disabled permanently?

Thanks a lot


----------



## jsmith432 (Feb 15, 2011)

I would get a nexus S. 

I did the switch from windows mobile 6.5 to a nexus one and I am very happy that I did.


----------



## troby1986 (Feb 15, 2011)

The HTC Vision (G2) is the best phone out right now.


----------



## GnatGoSplat (Feb 15, 2011)

GeeM said:


> This is very interesting!
> Actually, my main "fear" is to upload my several hundreds of contacts (incl. details), calendar and other personal information on Google. If I can just disable the functions that I don't want, I don't mind using my GMail account for Marketplace.
> If I disable Google Contacts and Calendar, can I still sync my contacts, calendar, tasks and notes between Android and Outlook (via USB or Bluetooth)? If so, how can I do this? Is there a specific software or procedure?
> 
> Also, can I make sure that the sync with my Google Account will be disabled permanently?

Click to collapse



Yes, you can disable Google Contacts and Calendar and sync to a different Contacts and Calendar.  I don't sync to Outlook directly, but according to what I've read about HTC Sync, it'll sync to Outlook via USB.  I really don't know if syncing to Outlook is a universal Android thing, or an HTC-specific thing.

I went a little bit nerdier route.  I sync via Wifi using an older thin-client PC set up as a 24/7 server running Exchange Server 2003.  This lets me use Android's Exchange client to sync my contacts and calendar via Wifi.  The PC isn't set up just for that, as it also serves as a NAS for shared storage and a media server for storing DVD rips and Divx/Xvid for playback on any TV around the house.  It only uses 6W when idle, so is about as power efficient as a standalone NAS.  Anyway, the nice thing about my mini Exchange Server is my Outlook is completely in sync on the 3 PCs I use around the house and my Android, iOS, and WinMo phones contacts and calendars are also always completely in sync.

Disabling specific items from syncing is rather easy and it's always remembered on that phone, so you can consider it permanent.  Since you will be setting up your Google account to use the Marketplace, just go into the Settings -> Accounts.  Touch your Google Account, and you'll be presented with items with checkboxes that you can check and uncheck (Contacts, Calendar, Email, etc).

One thing I'm not sure about is Notes.  I don't have an Android phone with me at work, but I seem to recall Notes being an option, however, I don't remember a built-in Notes app.  I haven't really looked for one though, and if there isn't one, you can bet there's an app for that.


----------



## LBTaylor1984 (Feb 15, 2011)

yeah, i'm thinking LG too.

seems to be the phone of the moment...  just i dunno about that UI, can i run Vanilla UI?


----------



## webarts (Feb 15, 2011)

Samsung Galaxy S 2, no doubt about it


----------



## webarts (Feb 15, 2011)

i would go with the Galaxy S2, i had some bad experience with LG phones.


----------



## TheBiles (Feb 15, 2011)

Why would you even consider the Nexus S? It's running year-old hardware and lacking some pretty key features like MicroSD and notification LED. 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## jsmith432 (Feb 15, 2011)

Galaxy II .


----------



## Pinktank (Feb 16, 2011)

get one now and enjoy, no use in waiting


----------



## vibranze (Feb 16, 2011)

*Samsung GS / GT / Dell Streak*

Guys, 

Need to seek your opinion here. I'm planning to change my problematic Desire (intermittent reboot issue) to either one of the device I mentioned above.

Initially I 'm quite firm on GT but after a while it set me thinking of its portability issue and need to put on headset everytime the phone rang. Another issue is I can't text using one hand due to the 7" screen.

Second choice is GS which I quite fond of it but it's been a while so I'm not sure if it's a good choice to buy it or rather wait for a while for newer device to come out.

Price wise of GT and GS is diff by not much so I would like to seek an advice on which one is better to go with.

Third choice is Dell Streak which was not in my list initially due to its bad review on slugginesh issue. But after a second thought, I'm thinking why not just flash it with custom ROM and I believe the slugginesh issue will be history. Problem is till now there is not much custom ROM to play with and I'm not sure of Dell's future on Android devices.

My requirements are quite simple actually, screen quality must be good, portability and availability of custom ROM and further customization.

Am I right to say that from the 3 devices I listed above, only Galaxy S have Super AMOLED screen?

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## pdarby (Feb 16, 2011)

*What to do now?*

As per many others I was waiting for the Pyramid to be unveiled at MWC and am bitterly dissapointed by the lack of a dual core next gen handset by HTC.

This leaves with me a few options.

1. Moto Atrix - May 2011 UK release

2. Samsung Galaxy S2 - March UK release

3. Desire S - UK release???

4. Desire or Desire HD

Now I love my tech, but everything I have read points towards the HTC UI being far nicer to use than its Moto and Samsung counterparts.

I'm not sure when to expect this new Pyramid handset, so might just get the Desire or Desire HD in the meanwhile?


----------



## LBTaylor1984 (Feb 16, 2011)

think i might wait for the LG 2x, however i still wanna know if i can run vanilla android on it.


----------



## pdarby (Feb 16, 2011)

Maybe they will reveal their next gen handset at CTIA in March????


----------



## CTR01 (Feb 16, 2011)

thats when the rumors say that htc will reveal the pyramid or shortly after...like you i love my htc stuff and dearly want the pyramid or something better lol for tmo usa


----------



## firtvid20 (Feb 16, 2011)

If you are like me, than you'd wait for the Pyramid rather than going out and buying a Desire or Desire HD quickly.


----------



## CTR01 (Feb 16, 2011)

firtvid20 said:


> If you are like me, than you'd wait for the Pyramid rather than going out and buying a Desire or Desire HD quickly.

Click to collapse



i second this very much so!


----------



## GeeM (Feb 16, 2011)

z33dev33l said:


> I say get an HD2, you get your beloved 6.5, WP7, and android all packaged into one. It's really a tough to beat device.

Click to collapse



I could also stay with my TyTNII but I will face the same problem again in a couple of months/years. So I would rather look for a solution now that will be sustainable instead of waiting more and having the same dilemma in 6 months time 



GnatGoSplat said:


> Yes, you can disable Google Contacts and Calendar and sync to a different Contacts and Calendar.  I don't sync to Outlook directly, but according to what I've read about HTC Sync, it'll sync to Outlook via USB.  I really don't know if syncing to Outlook is a universal Android thing, or an HTC-specific thing.

Click to collapse



Thanks for your advice.

Do you guys know android-sync?
Would it be able to fulfill my expectations? (sync with Outlook / Google Contacts & Calendar Disabled permanently)?

Any idea on how the categories can be synchronized and/or re-arranged in a way that will be compatible with Android?

As for the Exchange server, this is quite a good idea which I might consider later (unfortunately, I don't have time to setup an Exchange server now so I need to migrate to the new OS without the use of Exchange  )

Thanks


----------



## Grozzi88 (Feb 16, 2011)

samsung galaxy has a huge screen, with the amoled technology, it's the first device ever that has this technology


----------



## DJ Yoshiman (Feb 16, 2011)

Something I'm interested in is a phone that will actually use the low latency kernel in the Gingerbread update.

When I heard about low-latency audio finally happening with Gingerbread, I was excited, and as soon as there was a Gingerbread ROM for HTC Desire, I downloaded that ASAP.

Unfortunately, I found out later that even though the ROM could have/use it, the phone itself couldn't.


So, essentially, I want my next phone to be whatever will actually be able to use that. And, of course, dual-core (since that will help it along, to boot).

Any one have any ideas on that?


----------



## criticalmass24 (Feb 16, 2011)

I really like my Samsung Galaxy. I would highly recommend that over any phone.


----------



## aelole (Feb 16, 2011)

*Xoom or Adam?*

Hi.I plan to order one of the above.which one would you recommend me and why

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App


----------



## inubero (Feb 16, 2011)

Me too but Im must waiting when its will be in Poland ;/


----------



## redthunda69 (Feb 16, 2011)

Well, on one hand, Xoom has a dual core processor, Android 3.0, a hefty amount of RAM, lots of polish and speed. The notion ink has a large price advantage but unreliable developer support... I'd have to go with the Xoom if it's in your price point.


----------



## inubero (Feb 16, 2011)

If you can wait for new models presented od MWC


----------



## Kailkti (Feb 16, 2011)

Iunno if the Xoom will be locked down, haven't read anything on it, but It might be, being it's from Motorola, which likes to lock down their devices. So if you want to root it, flash a custom rom, etc, the Xoom might not be able to do that.
However, isn't the adam inferior in hardware to the Xoom? 
So why not go with another tablet in the same class to the Xoom, eg. galaxy tab 10.1 (however samsung isn't known for it's tech support)
In all I'm saying I wouldn't pick either of them.


----------



## CTR01 (Feb 17, 2011)

while some of the features may be great or better than another phone...phones shipped from manufacturers should be complete and done cuz thats what we pay for but that was not the case i heard with the galaxy line least not the tmobile usa version. and yeah you could make the point of well most if not all xda people will root and put a rom on it that should fix the phone but for the general mass of people i dont think its sooo great and i know i wouldnt be happy at all.


----------



## thingthree (Feb 17, 2011)

*Oooooooh! I know...*

SAMSUNG CAPTIVATE!!! Go to: h t t p : / / w w w . s a m s u n g . c o m / u s / m o b i l e / c e l l - p h o n e s / S G H - I 8 9 7 Z K A A T T-Thing 3


----------



## demoneyes905 (Feb 17, 2011)

*HTC HD2 for the major multi booter in you!*



orb3000 said:


> Go for HTC!
> You won´t regret

Click to collapse



Couldn't agree more.

HTC phones have the best build quality and look IMHO while manufacturers like Samsung have phones that feel plasticky and cheap.

I would personally recommend you to buy an HTC HD2 if your are a major dual booter. I know its old and maybe not as good hardware as the others but you can run Meego, Android, WinMo, Win Phone 7 and Native full Ubuntu. You just can't beat that


----------



## CTR01 (Feb 17, 2011)

demoneyes905 said:


> Couldn't agree more.
> 
> HTC phones have the best build quality and look IMHO while manufacturers like Samsung have phones that feel plasticky and cheap.
> 
> I would personally recommend you to buy an HTC HD2 if your are a major dual booter. I know its old and maybe not as good hardware as the others but you can run Meego, Android, WinMo, Win Phone 7 and Native full Ubuntu. You just can't beat that

Click to collapse



agreed again...not to mention most of the phones on xda are htc
htc all the way baby


----------



## manveruppd (Feb 17, 2011)

I've never used Android Sync, I own a Desire Z so I used the bundled HTC Sync, and I must say it did not work smoothly for me at all, although I don't know if it's Android's, Outlook's, or HTC Sync's fault.

If I sync my phone to GMail's contacts alone, it works ok. (It has its niggles though, such as the fact that GMail auto-adds everyone you've ever sent an email to to your contacts, so when you sync to your phone you don't just get the people you've personally added, but also people you don't even know and didn't even realise you had them as contacts! You can choose to have the phone not display these people, but they're still there and come up when you search for contacts, which is annoying!) But whenever I synced either to Outlook alone or to both Outlook and GMail, all hell would break loose. After every sync I would see lots of bizarre changes to my contacts list, both on the phone and in Outlook: contacts missing, deleted entirely; contacts still there but with their names moved to the "business address" field, the "name" field blank; contacts that have nothing to do with each other merged (why would it copy the email address of a gal called Jennifer to the entry for a guy named Andrew?); contacts that are nothing but a disembodied email address or, worse, phone number just sitting there in my contact list with no name attached to them. 

Needless to say I freaked out, but fortunately I had been smart enough to backup my Outlook PST file, so I just wiped my phone and restored my backup. I tried it again, but it would happen every time, whether I was syncing just with Outlook or Outlook and GMail. Eventually I got round the problem by syncing all my Outlook contacts to GMail directly and now I keep my Desire Z synced only with GMail, but it's hardly ideal - it's much faster and easier to add a contact to Outlook than to GMail, plus,when syncing the phone to GMail I have to put up with all the hundreds of "other" contacts I mentioned above also being copied.

I believe the most likely suspect for this behaviour is the "Linked Contacts" feature. Obviously some bug in there is causing it to "Scramble Contacts" instead, so the scrambling happens on the phone and then got transferred back to Outlook the next time I synced. Worst of all, this was happeniing even though I would consistently REJECT linking suggestions every single time I got the notification! Even now, browsing through my cotnact list on the phone shows some of the entries have been linked - without my permission, and despite the fact that I rejected all linking suggestions! The only thing that's puzzling me is, if it's the merging functionality, then it should be mucking up contact details even though I'm only syncing with GMail, but for some reason it only happens if Outlook is involved. 

Just to add insult to injury, (and this is a really minor thing compared to the other problems I had, I know), when you're syncing your calendars it's not smart enough to even try linking identical appointments. I had my my Outlook calendar syncing with Google using Google Calendar Sync, so when I syncrhonised both Outlook and my Google Calendar to my phone, it just copied ALL appointments over. So now I have 2 of each appointment. I don't mind at all (just means I have to push "dismiss" twice when an alarm pops up, no biggie), but it's hugely ironic considering the merry havoc it did to my contact list by gratuitously linking contacts together!

Another thing you need to be aware of if Outlook sync is big for you, forget about Notes and Tasks, Android doesn't have them built in. You'll have to buy a 3rd-party app. (Luckily there's a few). However, if you had voice notes or handwritten notes on your WinMo phone, forget about them - I tried all the 3rd-party solutions I could find on the Android market, none of them support them, they don't even copy them over.

So my advice is, although Android is a very fine and slick OS, it works best with Google's own services. If Outlook sync is important to you, stay on WinMo - there's some life left in it yet! As people said, you can get an HD2, which is a great phone and its specs are up there with any except the very latest dual-core Android phones, and you could dual-boot Android on it from an SD card to try it out. Alternatively, check out some competing OSs that do Outlook sync better (Blackberry is supposed to be good at it, never owned one myself though - WP7, ironically, isn't great, doesn't even have Notes and Tasks yet!).


----------



## ahogden (Feb 17, 2011)

I have to agree with you guys that HTC makes good phones, but...

 I have a desire HD and my only problem with it is to do with call quality. I find it it crackles at 2 bars or lower and i lose words in the conversation, I also find the signal will fluctuate quite rapidly from 2 bars to 0 more than any other phone I have owned. I've had it sent back to HTC and they confirmed that there was nothing wrong with the phone, so likely it's just poor signal quality in my area.
Unfortunately I'm used to phones that when they have poor signal quality you get some static etc or it drops out completely. Not, good sound, crackle, pop and lose every second word so the conversation is unintelligible. I'd prefer to have degraded sound but understandable so I know when my signal is crap... 

Other than that I love the phone, it's so much better than the iphone 3gs I had. And since putting CM7 on it I have less problems with the crackle and pop.

Anyway, that's just my 2 cents... for anyone buying a new phone I would say whatever you go for use the 7 days return policy most places have to really test the phone and if you aren't 100% happy switch it for another model.


----------



## efox29 (Feb 17, 2011)

Sony Errison T18


----------



## AaronJoYee (Feb 17, 2011)

There will be a 10 inch Gingerbread HTC tablet this summer. Mark my words.


----------



## xtremists (Feb 17, 2011)

desireeee is best i thnk


----------



## olyloh6696 (Feb 17, 2011)

criticalmass24 said:


> I really like my Samsung Galaxy. I would highly recommend that over any phone.

Click to collapse



I would recommend the Galaxy II
just announced a few days ago. imo its like the 3gs to iphone 4. A Massive step forward in technology. It is the thinnest smartphone with the fastest CPU, possibly best screen!
defo best phone atm!


----------



## icecold23 (Feb 17, 2011)

I would say either the Galaxy S 2 or the Atrix


----------



## A_Kirsh (Feb 17, 2011)

Honestly, I couldn't recommend none of these phones right now. They all have great specs, but until there are proper reviews and feedback from at least one reputable dev regarding the flexibility of the hardware for each of the phones it's really too soon to tell anything.


----------



## CARLITOZ18 (Feb 17, 2011)

*What phone is better galaxy s2 sansumg infuse 4g or htc thunderbolt*

Just I want to buy a phone but idont know,wat is the best of this???  
Samsung infuse 4g   galaxy s2 or htc thunderbolt.... And wat company has the bes 3g and 4g????


----------



## CARLITOZ18 (Feb 17, 2011)

*.*

Wat about htc thunderbolt or samsung infuse 4g or galaxy s2


----------



## CARLITOZ18 (Feb 17, 2011)

*What phone is better galaxy s2 sansumg infuse 4g or htc thunderbolt*

Just I want to buy a phone but idont know,wat is the best of this??? 
Samsung infuse 4g galaxy s2 or htc thunderbolt.... And wat company has the bes 3g and 4g????


----------



## drleospaceman (Feb 17, 2011)

I think the only difference between the Infuse & GS2 is the screen size.


----------



## lqaddict (Feb 17, 2011)

Well none of these phones are going to be released tomorrow.
But I can offer some insight on the Samsung hardware wise since I own a Vibrant.
It is light, maybe plasticy to some, but I cannot be happier - the screen is amazing, the speed is blasting fast on a custom ROM, the dev support is bar none.
I am not relying on Samsung to release the software updates, and scrapped their joke of a filesystem (RFS) in favor to EXT4 - thanks to the wonderful devs here on XDA!
However, HTC has proven itself as a powerhouse of Android, they know what they are doing.
I would wait till the handsets hit the tech blogs to play with, and decide then.
As far as the networks are concerned, ignoring the cost of the service I think Verizon has an upper hand, but they are CDMA, and if you travel outside of the ol' US of A you will be hard pressed in the majority of the places, or pay astronomical roaming charges for service where it is available.
T-Mo service however, might be thin here in the States, but where you can get it it's absolutely shiningn (probably due to lower saturation), the customer service is a top notch.
AT&T offers more coverage, but the data speeds are not as good IMHO. Customer service is absolutely horrendous.
GSM service is almost guaranteed to be available overseas, you can unlock your phone and use another GSM provider while traveling.


----------



## rosser725 (Feb 18, 2011)

*Best Android Tablet for under $200?*

What is the best Android tablet for under $200?

*preferably one that doesnt require a contract/service plan

----------------
*MOD EDIT:

Due to the increased Next phone advice / models comparison multiple threads we are creating this one to place all your topic related posts so we can keep them on a single place to help others to find it easy.

I will be moving all that threads/posts in to this one, if you need to discuss anything regarding your thread moved please PM me.

Thanks for your cooperation*


----------



## souljaboy (Feb 18, 2011)

only sub-A8 cpu kirf tabs in that category , and i dont think ud be happy watching a huge white (loading) screen most of the time after u click somthing


----------



## FLAC Vest (Feb 18, 2011)

@qaddict: I.feel pretty much the same way about the phone; I have a Captivate and love the design. The metal back provides support and also makes for an excellent heat sink.

The phone with a custom rom is amazingly fast (although I have way too many things on it right now) and the screen is awesome. 

Captivate 2.2.1 Paragon


----------



## FLAC Vest (Feb 18, 2011)

Yea... in all honesty I would just stay away from those. I got the Archos 7 Home Tablet.when that came out and liked it (didn't have a smartphonr at the time) but I couldn't really do all that much on it.

You'd be pretty much wasting your money if you got one. 

Captivate 2.2.1 Paragon


----------



## FLAC Vest (Feb 18, 2011)

The tablet game is.really, rely picking up now; I mean, we all knew it would this year, but im getting excited.

I have an ipad now so I wont be getting anything relatively soon (tablet related) but I can't wait to see these tthings in Best Buy and whatnot. 

Captivate 2.2.1 Paragon


----------



## robstunner (Feb 18, 2011)

Totally wrong thread lol


----------



## vibranze (Feb 18, 2011)

Sorry, OT abit. 
What makes HTC HD2 so special so it can boot different OSes? and why other HTC series or brand can't do that?


----------



## duk3r (Feb 18, 2011)

Let's hope it will be running Honeycomb and not that customized Ginger that the Flyer has.


----------



## 2n2u (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah would be great


----------



## psikopathe (Feb 18, 2011)

Just for dream, I actually work on a HTC tablet concept ... Follow me in few weeks ... 

http://nak-design.over-blog.fr/


----------



## qleelulu (Feb 18, 2011)

*how about hd2 ?*

android and wp7, whitch is good for it ?


----------



## Danny1911 (Feb 18, 2011)

I own an HD2 & I already tried WP7, but I couldn't stay on it more than a few hours.. for me it's an Mobile Device OS - PC Dependent same as iOS from Apple for the iPhones..

Until I tried WP7, I used NAND Android ROM on my HD2, & after I tried WP7 & didn't like it, I changed back to Android OS, because it's a lot more independently of PC, which for me is quite important..
I know that there are many ways of tweaking WP7, I mean to use many features which are not included or permitted in WP7 officialy, but I rather prefer Android, because of it's UI & GUI also..

But also, it really depends on your personal liking, because, there are many HD2 users who really like WP7 & enjoy it a lot on their devices.. & also there are a lot of HD2 users who use Android OS, so I cannot say which one you may like, you must try both OS-es before you will take the final decision on which OS to remain & to use it everyday..


----------



## qleelulu (Feb 18, 2011)

in my country, WP7 is not well support


----------



## mbbauk (Feb 18, 2011)

*Nexus S v Desire HD*

Am upgrading in april 2011 and fones on my list are htc desire hd or google nexus s, but yeh yeh with fones these days theres always going to be a but in deciding.


----------



## j20zi (Feb 18, 2011)

yeah android is very nice on the HD2, desire HD rom works nicely, soon to try gingerbread


----------



## j20zi (Feb 18, 2011)

lets just stop and think about this HD2 where you can run several different OS' including WP7 or HD7 which does NOT have as much developer support and is apparently slower compared to the HD2 running WP7. At the end of the day HD2 is God and WP7 is a deciple, tweek it and make it your own!


----------



## natious (Feb 19, 2011)

STHNS said:


> lol what is this HD7 you speak of? I mean WTF would buy HD7 when HD2 is still superior. Man I paid $750 for HD2 Leo1024 and got it months before it even came out in USA. Trust me HD2 is the most versatile device in market today. Its one of the kind and its holding its ground against phone when it came out in 2009 and its 2011. The device is superior do to basic standard which all smartphone share now as its "standard". Also the development is so rich you can't even compare. If I didn't get my HD2 stolen I would still use it till LG Optimus 2X comes out as that would have been my much needed upgrade  I like to use "revolutionary" devices that makes its mark, and HD2 delivered.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be silly HD7 is not real its just a myth lol

Click to collapse



If it was a choice between your setup and the hd7, id take the hd7 lol


----------



## igorlak2 (Feb 19, 2011)

I would go with galaxy s it looks sweet


----------



## CTR01 (Feb 19, 2011)

samsung = bleh 

htc = FT MFing WIN 

but thats just me lol


----------



## DJ Yoshiman (Feb 19, 2011)

CTR01 said:


> samsung = bleh
> 
> htc = FT MFing WIN
> 
> but thats just me lol

Click to collapse



Not inclined to agree when both Motorola and Samsung announced high-spec phones while HTC announces phones... pretty much the same as my current Desire.

And I thought Motorola was about to high-tail it out of the mobile business.


----------



## CTR01 (Feb 19, 2011)

DJ Yoshiman said:


> Not inclined to agree when both Motorola and Samsung announced high-spec phones while HTC announces phones... pretty much the same as my current Desire.
> 
> And I thought Motorola was about to high-tail it out of the mobile business.

Click to collapse



like i said THATS JUST ME

im perfectly happy having 2.3 on my hd2 and can wait for my pyramid


----------



## MrhoneyComb (Feb 19, 2011)

osirisHTC said:


> Anyone know if HTC is considering getting into tablets ?
> I'd like a wireless Tablet to do light surfing, read google news, and interact with my media.

Click to collapse



this would be awesome!!


----------



## Seamus1 (Feb 19, 2011)

Some of the new tablets being released are pretty impressive! I am sure that the netbook market is going to start to take a hit soon if it hasn't already!


----------



## FLAC Vest (Feb 20, 2011)

*So... all future ATT phones?*

Im.really thinking about the Atrix but I was ak.seeing, what other phones are coming out for ATT?

I was seriously thinking about the Galaxy S 2, but I think I might get bored since I have the Galaxy S now.

So... discuss. 

Captivate 2.2.1 Paragon


----------



## Mohsin... (Feb 20, 2011)

Upgrading from my HTC Hero after my contract runs out with Orange UK at the end of March. Will most likely go for the Desire S which is scheduled to come out at the end of April. 

The alternative is to hang on and see what HTC announce at the end of the year, but I don't much fancy doing that.


----------



## Andrew.Dodson07 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Epic vs Evo*

Alright so some jerk at the sprint store convinced my 55 year old mother that she needs a smart phone for God knows why. Does anyone have any tips on the evo versus the epic 4g? Ease of use? Features? Functionality? I rock t-mobile so I know very little about these two.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## Superbovine (Feb 20, 2011)

Might want to have her try using a virtual keyboard and see if she can handle it... if not, having the physical keyboard on the Epic may make the answer pretty easy for you/her.... unless of course the Evo Shift is being considered too.

The screen is significantly brighter/more vibrant on the Epic also, not sure if her vision is junk yet or not.

Otherwise both are awesome phones that will likely not be used anywhere near to their full potential


----------



## suhas_sm (Feb 20, 2011)

DJ Yoshiman said:


> Not inclined to agree when both Motorola and Samsung announced high-spec phones while HTC announces phones... pretty much the same as my current Desire.
> 
> And I thought Motorola was about to high-tail it out of the mobile business.

Click to collapse



Agreed. Motorola and Samsung have made their presence felt. HTC really has competition now. They need to work on the speaker sound and quality control.


----------



## kekelovewi (Feb 20, 2011)

Superbovine said:


> Might want to have her try using a virtual keyboard and see if she can handle it... if not, having the physical keyboard on the Epic may make the answer pretty easy for you/her.... unless of course the Evo Shift is being considered too.
> 
> The screen is significantly brighter/more vibrant on the Epic also, not sure if her vision is junk yet or not.
> 
> Otherwise both are awesome phones that will likely not be used anywhere near to their full potential

Click to collapse



totally agree


----------



## siddip (Feb 20, 2011)

Evo 4G  I think the virtual keyboard should be better...


----------



## FLAC Vest (Feb 20, 2011)

DJ Yoshiman said:


> Not inclined to agree when both Motorola and Samsung announced high-spec phones while HTC announces phones... pretty much the same as my current Desire.
> 
> And I thought Motorola was about to high-tail it out of the mobile business.

Click to collapse



Absolutely. I think that theyre going to wait until next year to announce something bit; dual or tri core phone or something at CES or MWC.


----------



## Digital1325 (Feb 20, 2011)

suhas_sm said:


> Agreed. Motorola and Samsung have made their presence felt. HTC really has competition now. They need to work on the speaker sound and quality control.

Click to collapse



I don't think any of HTC's engineers, or testers use their devices as actual phones 

I really can't stand how tinny 90% of HTC's sound, and how horrible their fisher price loudspeakers are. Oh, and we can't forget their touchscreens, they need to step up those as well. In their defense, they at least got it right with their aluminum bodies.

As for now, the Samsung Galaxy S II is where it's at.


----------



## thesound (Feb 20, 2011)

Samsung Galaxy S 2 is really powerful, but I think the price will not fit to me


----------



## returnVoid (Feb 20, 2011)

right now, the best option looks galaxy s2, get it root it, enjoy
sadly HTC is falling behind, they should have annouced some newer phone, the succesor to DHD, dual cores and the likes.
or else htc pwns.


----------



## adamwest (Feb 20, 2011)

Just to say that I went for the HD2. After thinking it was going to be too big, I have quickly gotten used to it and playing with my topaz, it seems tiny now.
Glad I went for it as the big screen is a joy to use and its not too big in the pocket


----------



## frankiedizzle87 (Feb 20, 2011)

*[Q] Atrix Captivate or Inspire help*

i understand that the inspire is out and the captivate has been out and the atrix is on its way this week. Problem is i don't have an upgrade and i currently own the captivate. But i would like the inspire because its a 4g phone and only 400 without a contract and the atrix is going to be a lot more i am sure. Well this leads to my question how nessisary will the dual core be in future app development. i probably wont have this phone for a really long time because i switch phones often and may get the iphone 5 this summer. On the other hand if i really fall for the inspire i wont have to worry about it. I was looking at the specs for the atrix on phonearena.com and it said it had a 3rd graphics accelerator... i am not sure exactly what that means because i know the captivate and the inspire will handle 3d games very well.... I seen the video reviews for the atrix and it didnt appear to be that much faster the inspire but my biggest fear is in the long run (end of year) roms and updates wont be supported on a 1ghz proccesor anymore and they'll focus primarily on the dual cores. I can be wrong which is why i came to this site to ask this question. For example there still may be app developments and roms for the g1 but android intself doesnt make anymore roms and i worry the inspire may be the same way and i wouldnt want to get a phone that will no longer be developed for hence the price of 99 on contract. Please i know this post is a headache and a little unorganized but i just have a lot of worries about my phone being outdated before i even buy it. thank you


----------



## Andrew.Dodson07 (Feb 20, 2011)

thanks for the tips guys... gunna talk it through with her today and see what she thinks.


----------



## galaxysyes (Feb 20, 2011)

**

galaxy s 2 is the best


----------



## Bytecode (Feb 20, 2011)

I vote for EVO,it's a really good phone.


----------



## Bytecode (Feb 20, 2011)

HTC Pyramid is the best.


----------



## sraloth (Feb 20, 2011)

at the moment, the moto atrix is said to be the best dual core due to its speed and stability. engadget's review is pretty clear about it. it also has the highest resolution display among android smartphones.
but i would wait htc dual core... i'm sure they're not sleeping
i think they're working to make a super-optimized phone, such as they're used to do.


----------



## galaxysyes (Feb 20, 2011)

gogogogogogo evo


----------



## Digital1325 (Feb 20, 2011)

ciaox said:


> HTC Pyramid is the best.

Click to collapse



Lol it doesn't even exist yet...


----------



## shoottherat (Feb 20, 2011)

maybe that's ok


----------



## shoottherat (Feb 20, 2011)

or maybe not


----------



## olyloh6696 (Feb 20, 2011)

gstar_raw said:


> Lol it doesn't even exist yet...

Click to collapse



Exactly  
I feel HTC is falling behind in the race of smartphones. Their software os famtastic, but their hardware is falling behind. But i could put this down to Qualcomm whom they have signed a contract partnership with. Qualcomm are still in the process of developing dual core CPU's. And imo, i think Tegra NVIDIA will still be better.


----------



## ravoyd36 (Feb 20, 2011)

Right now Samsung S2 and the tab are the best.


----------



## olyloh6696 (Feb 20, 2011)

ravoyd36 said:


> Right now Samsung S2 and the tab are the best.

Click to collapse



SGS II + Galaxy Tab *10.1* (Tab II)


----------



## Lint6 (Feb 21, 2011)

*Can't decide on new phone*

So my contract with T-Mobile is due soon.  I'm goingb to resign and get a new phone, but can't choose between the g2, mt4g or vibrant 4g.  

The g2 has the advantage of a big screen and hardware keyboard.  The mt4g has no real advantage aside from video calling, and the vibrant 4g has the nice screen, videocalling and wifi calling, but also has touchwiz which I don't like and is no real upgrade over the regular vibrant.

The decision would be easier if I knew a u.s. street date for the optimistic 2x or vibrant 2.  Any help? 

Sent from my HD2 using XDA App


----------



## Zardos66 (Feb 21, 2011)

The only real difference is the keyboard.  If you need one go with the G2.  if not I would get the Galaxy S 4g or wait for the Galaxy S 2.

The Galaxy S 4g comes out this week.  I received mine for sales a few days ago at Walmart.  They go for $148.88 on contract.  No idea about the Galaxy S 2 though.

I highly reccomend the Nexus S personally.

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## developer_man (Feb 21, 2011)

oh like me


----------



## Kikko2000 (Feb 21, 2011)

I really like S-Amoled so I think I will get Galaxy S2


----------



## Redfloyd (Feb 21, 2011)

ditto on the galaxy, the atrix needs time to evolve before it will be ready to complete its goal, world domination by Google (you heard it here first)...


----------



## A_Kirsh (Feb 21, 2011)

A_Kirsh said:


> Hi all,
> 
> After many, many years with my Nokia 6230i (the shame!) I've decided enough is enough, I'm getting a smartphone.
> I have an opportunity to import a phone from the U.S (I live in Israel, and don't care for applying for a Mortgage to get a decent device) and would like someone with more experience (like you) to advice me which device is the best for around 600$.
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, time to make a decision, I need to decide on a new phone within a  week, and  still have no clew what to choose. Help, anyone?


----------



## atlzbioz (Feb 21, 2011)

htc evo i better i think i have it ... bestevar


----------



## VistaPOWA (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm thinking about replacing my old Nokia 5800 with a new android phone, but I couldn't find a good one. I'd like to buy a mid-high budget phone. The Desire is too expensive for me, but still, I'd like to have a big screen with good hardware, without Motorola's locked bootloader (thus making the Defy a no-go). Am I asking for the impossible? Should I wait until the new phones come out or can you guys recommend me a good phone?


----------



## olyloh6696 (Feb 21, 2011)

VistaPOWA said:


> I'm thinking about replacing my old Nokia 5800 with a new android phone, but I couldn't find a good one. I'd like to buy a mid-high budget phone. The Desire is too expensive for me, but still, I'd like to have a big screen with good hardware, without Motorola's locked bootloader (thus making the Defy a no-go). Am I asking for the impossible? Should I wait until the new phones come out or can you guys recommend me a good phone?

Click to collapse



HTC Desire S, why shell out on a old phone? It will be a good investment although expensive. But i would wait for the dual-core HTC's if i were you.


----------



## ransagy (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm definitely hoping some people will pick up on the development for this tab - I want to see Gingerbread and Honeycomb here.

I certainly think it has the power to run those, And I don't personally mind the resolution so much.

Anyone doing any work on these devices? They all contain the same basic hardware spec; called the Herotab C8, Dropad A8 and Haipad M7 on a lot of places.


----------



## Andrew.Dodson07 (Feb 21, 2011)

thesound said:


> Samsung Galaxy S 2 is really powerful, but I think the price will not fit to me

Click to collapse



but do we have any idea when the galaxy2 or the pyramid will be coming to the usa?


----------



## Redfloyd (Feb 22, 2011)

Not sure about galaxy 2 but pyramid is expected mid 2011

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## elgy (Feb 22, 2011)

*Best unlockable slide-out qwerty android phone other than G2/mytouch 3g slide?*

Ok, so I am looking for a phone with a slide-out qwerty-keyboard and android, perferably 2.1-2.3. Doesn't matter which one of those, as long as it's one of those.

The CATCH with this is that the phone MUST be able to use in Europe (preferably Norway & Sweden), so I assume that a phone that is possible to unlock would be the choice here, yes?

And YES, it MUST be a phone with a qwerty slide-out keyboard! I won't be using swype or touch-keyboard. And camera MUST be at least 5mpx. No other requirements needed.

Now, I've tried out both mytouch 3g slide and G2. Haven't had the chance to try out HTC Desire Z yet, but I assume it's not that different after I've read the comparison thread. The thing is that they each seem to have some sort of annoying flaws... MyTouch 3g slide had the "Generic Failure"-error that I get when I try sending/receiving MMS (tried a number of solutions with no success) and the G2 had the heavyness and the darn annoying loose hinge, and Android 2.2 wasn't the best either.. it's actually less customizable than 2.1... or so it seems anyway.

I'd gladly go for a MyTouch 3g Slide again, but unfortunately, I am afraid that I will get another phone with "Generic Failure"-error + it doesn't have HD-recording possibility either, so that's a bit sucky.

So, what other alternatives I've got now then..? Any suggestions?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## steve87 (Feb 22, 2011)

Im still gonna give it a year or so before i will get a tablet. The improvements are still to come


----------



## ganett (Feb 22, 2011)

How about a rooted Nook Color?  You can find them on ebay all the time.  I plan to get one next time i'm in the States.


----------



## wocko1 (Feb 22, 2011)

*So far every new Android phone has an elephant in the corner*

Hey all,

I'm having trouble deciding what my next phone would be, after my trusty old HTC Desire (Telstra A9193 AMOLED model), the trouble is that most of the new phones so far seem to have a dealbreaker

The Motorola Atrix - Apparently it's coming to Telstra, but the bootloader is locked down to the hilt and Motorola won't deliver on their promise to keep devs happy and allow them to customise their phones more, plus a lot of the files are signed, so if they're modified, it will root the phone (and that's not in a good way (Root is also Australian/New Zealand slang for f*ck))

The Samsung Galaxy SII - Specs are really good but the screen res is absolutely crap, no better than my Desire.

Google Nexus S - Not much better in specs than my brother's Galaxy S, not sure if the GPS sucks like the Galaxy S phones. At least the bootloader is user unlockable. But the biggest dealbreaker is there is no WCDMA850 model, which is what Telstra uses (or AT&T if you live in the States)

LG Optimus 2x - No real good dev community, and has the same problem as the Galaxy SII, the screen res.

HTC Desire S - HTC have been slack with this one, the specs are not much better than my old Desire. I was looking forward to this phone but after i looked at the specs, it's just my Desire with a front camera.

It's so sad to see there's no good phone coming out, I really was looking forward to the Atrix, but Moto are still being tossers and denys their customers access to the OS level. Why can't they take the Nexus1/NexusS approach and allow the user to unlock the bootloader at the cost of their warranty? The Atrix has AWESOME specs, but sadly it all has gone to waste. And HTC won't get of their arse and release some dual core superphone like the Atrix, but without a locked to the hilt bootloader like Moto.

That's my 2 cents so far...


----------



## EleCtrOx666 (Feb 22, 2011)

> Specs are really good but the screen res is absolutely crap

Click to collapse



Lol are you serious? Wow sorry dude just can't understand that, "ABSOLUTELY CRAP" for something you can barely see on screen, WVGA is really not bad at all. + Super Amoled Plus Display which bring mores subpixels.

I would and I will go for Galaxy S2, I have currently a Desire like you.


----------



## IISiDeK1CKII (Feb 22, 2011)

You have to weigh your options and see what means most to you and what you are willing to sacrifice. No phone is going to be perfect. Raging in a thread definitely won't help any.


----------



## lude219 (Feb 22, 2011)

Think about it, if phone manufacturers make an end-all-be-all phone, how will they generate revenue in the later years?  People would be holding onto their phones for years and wouldn't bother to upgrade.  Another aspect is cost.  I'm sure we all want the best of the best, but at what cost will most consumers be willing to spend?  You have to wait for economy of scales to catch up so that manufacturing cost could go down, otherwise manufacturers will start charging $500 on a 2yr contract or +$1000 for unlock ones.  Most of us on XDA would probably represent about 1-2% of the entire consumer base who are crazy enough to buy unlocked phones at exorbitant price...the majority arent.


----------



## wocko1 (Feb 22, 2011)

IISiDeK1CKII said:


> You have to weigh your options and see what means most to you and what you are willing to sacrifice. No phone is going to be perfect. Raging in a thread definitely won't help any.

Click to collapse



Well sorry I vented my frustration, but seriously would you blame me for even being frustrated in the first place? I bet you were in the same boat many times before. It's just that it's hard to decide.



			
				EleCtrOx666 said:
			
		

> Lol are you serious? Wow sorry dude just can't understand that, "ABSOLUTELY CRAP" for something you can barely see on screen, WVGA is really not bad at all. + Super Amoled Plus Display which bring mores subpixels.
> 
> I would and I will go for Galaxy S2, I have currently a Desire like you.

Click to collapse



I do admit for a phone that good, the screen res was a bit of a letdown, amongst the likes of the JesusPhone 4, and the Atrix. I probably could put up with the screen res of the SGSII but I hope it doesn't have the crappy GPS like the first one did. I already know nearly all Android phones suck battery like a fat kid eating ice cream after owning a Desire, so that's expected.


----------



## ytwytw (Feb 22, 2011)

Go for iPhone 5 XDD

*just kidding*

Maybe you should give Galaxy S II a try

but, as a EVO user not in US, I will definitely choose Nexus S when it has 850/1900


----------



## wocko1 (Feb 22, 2011)

lude219 said:


> Think about it, if phone manufacturers make an end-all-be-all phone, how will they generate revenue in the later years?  People would be holding onto their phones for years and wouldn't bother to upgrade.  Another aspect is cost.  I'm sure we all want the best of the best, but at what cost will most consumers be willing to spend?  You have to wait for economy of scales to catch up so that manufacturing cost could go down, otherwise manufacturers will start charging $500 on a 2yr contract or +$1000 for unlock ones.  Most of us on XDA would probably represent about 1-2% of the entire consumer base who are crazy enough to buy unlocked phones at exorbitant price...the majority arent.

Click to collapse



Mate, I wasn't asking for a phone with the power of the Tianhe-1A supercomputer with the 1000 times the res of the iPhone 4, and I know that won't happen for years. I was more asking something exactly like the Atrix but without the Fort Knox bootloader, that would've been PERFECT. That's what I'd consider perfect for now, and I always upgrade my phone, that can't be helped, and I know there is no such thing as futureproof.


----------



## CTR01 (Feb 22, 2011)

elgy said:


> Ok, so I am looking for a phone with a slide-out qwerty-keyboard and android, perferably 2.1-2.3. Doesn't matter which one of those, as long as it's one of those.
> 
> The CATCH with this is that the phone MUST be able to use in Europe (preferably Norway & Sweden), so I assume that a phone that is possible to unlock would be the choice here, yes?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



As a former G2 owner I can tell you that the heaviness of the phone is due to it's premium build quality and according to a Tmobile USA store rep the loose hinge is supposed to happen over time so that people dont snap their fingers and get hurt. I dont really buy it but it does kind of make sense? There is a thread on XDA on how to re-tighten the hinge when it becomes loose. I woul really reccommend the G2/Desire Z, and they are basically the same phone.


----------



## wocko1 (Feb 22, 2011)

ytwytw said:


> Go for iPhone 5 XDD
> 
> *just kidding*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hahaha, good one mate!

But yeah, I'm sure the SGSII would get a 850MHz version too (The first one did, the i9000T for starters). If it didn't, it would be a dealbraker since Telstra here in Oz uses 850 and it has the best coverage, as I live out in the country.


----------



## rsacipher (Feb 23, 2011)

*My dilemma*

I'm not sure what to do. I bought a 16GB Dell Venue Pro just before Christmas but the first one was plauged with problems, freezing, BT not staying connected but I screen is incredible. I love how vibrant the screen is and I like a physical keyboard. My relacement just died last week it just got stuck in a constant reboot state and I couldn't hard reset.
Dell support told me it might take 2-3 weeks to get the relacement but they would try to rush it.
Since I upgaded my HD2 to WP7 and give it to my wife I was stuck with her old Dash 3G which stinks on ice.
Figuring that the Dell was weeks away I broke down and bought a HD7 over the weekend. I miss the keyboard and the screen seems washed out compared to the Dell but I feel like the HTC build quality is better.

So what happends? The Dell comes in less than 4 days. 

My dilemma is do I sell the Dell since it's new in the box or sell the HD7? It's taking every ounce of willpower not to open the DVP box.


----------



## FLAC Vest (Feb 23, 2011)

Sell whatever it is you like least, or you could just keep both of them. I just got the Atrix but I don't think ill be selling my Captivate anytime soon. 

Rooted/ROM Captivate
Rooted Atrix


----------



## sarashah (Feb 23, 2011)

Nationite MIDnite 7inch Android 2.2 Tablet from mp4nation for 199 buck is great options for those who want cheaper tabs.


----------



## sarashah (Feb 23, 2011)

i really love my HTC Desire, its elegant and beautiful. android os made this device super.


----------



## Hawkester (Feb 23, 2011)

ytwytw said:


> Go for iPhone 5 XDD
> 
> *just kidding*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hahahahahahaha, but as a serious question, how do you think the iPhone 5 will compare to the new technology these androids offer?


----------



## sarashah (Feb 23, 2011)

HTC launches HTC Flyer features 1.5GHz, 7-inch, and Android 2.4.


----------



## epik151 (Feb 23, 2011)

What's so special about HTC? Are you guys going to get the Xoom?


----------



## meltwater (Feb 23, 2011)

I've been asking the same question as the OP myself for ages, I think it comes down to this...

1. What do you want the tablet for?
If you want to be running the latest and greatest releases, playing games etc etc then you'll have to cough up a lot more than $200.  If you want something to browse the web and play web videos etc, then you may well be able to get away with something around the $200 mark.

2. Work out what features you MUST have and what features would be NICE and what you can live without.

What version of android would be ok?
For me 2.1 or 2.2 would be acceptable (that kills off most tablets below the $160 mark).

What size screen/resolution do you want?
For me, since I already use my phone for most things, I think a larger screen of around 10" would be better and I feel the higher resolution means there is more you can do with it (although how well that works with android I don't know).  Of course larger screen means you lose out on other features for the same price and portability is reduced (as I said, that's what my phone is for).

Do you need 3G, GPS, Camera, HDMI, multi-touch, flash-10?
For me I think HDMI would be very useful (although would I really use it, I just don't know).
GPS and Camera, lets you play around with some of the interesting apps like Google Goggles, I guess the GPS is most useful if you are planning on having a dataplan & 3G (or using wifi tethering).  Personally, I wouldn't rely on 3G working.
Multi-touch - I can't decide on this, since AFAIK android only does 2 point multi-touch and most apps are ok with with one, you may decide you can live without it (it adds a lot to the price - particularly in the 10" screen range).  A bonus is that single touch supports stylus use, which I prefer.
Flash-10 - At the moment there is varying support for it, flash is a big part of the web and if you are looking for a low end unit, this is probably going to be a big section of functionality.  *Plus lets face it, it's an extra thing to rub in the face of the 3 times the price iPad your mate has.  That simply has to be done!*

Remember in general, each must have feature will push the cost up, or at least will push out another useful feature.

Minimum CPU & RAM?
I'd say ARM11 or above is the limit, 256Mb of RAM or more if you can get it.  Although on paper the Cortex A8 is better, a good ARM11 with supporting chips seem to do a good job.  How they compare in practise I can only guess, but again cost to benefit, it's anyone's game.  Also, I previously hoped that the A8 was going to be the gateway to Honeycomb but that's a dual core party (so $400+).


3. What is the community support like?
In the $200 band, most of the tablets are not big makes, so are ROMs being made to fix the issues which undoubtedly occur.  Unfortunately, other than the big names such as Nook, it is hard to find out which tablets are being worked on, particularly if they are quite new.  Hopefully XDA will improve on this, but there is a flood of devices to follow.


4. Are you investing for now or the future?
Personally I think tablets are just starting, they are something which I feel should simply be low cost content access devices (like the original premise of the net-book) are fast becoming expensive, power hungry, console devices (which is fine if you have money for it).
If you have a use in mind, then I would suggest you fill it with the cheapest device which does the job.  If you don't have a specific need and you are able to wait, then wait, because new tablets are out all the time, and the CPU manufacturers are still filling that market with a range of high and low end chips.  Tablets out in a years time will blow away anything out now that is for sure.

Failing that you'll be looking at a device costing twice/thrice the amount and perhaps lasting only slightly longer (Samsung Tab...).  Plus, for $20 more, there is a better tablet...and $20 more an even better one...


Of course, my other consideration is...thinking about it doesn't cost anything...and that gives me time to magically find that $200 I don't have, just sitting behind the sofa.


For me, the most promising tablets (in this range & 10" screen) are the FlyTouch 3 (about $230) followed by the Zenithink ZT-180 V2 (about $230 too).  Both are 1Gz ARM11, 512Mb RAM, 10" 1024*600 Resistive Single Touch, HDMI, Camera etc etc.
The main fly in the ointment is no flash 10 yet.
But then if I drop my 10" screen wish, there is a much greater choice, so I am swayed away from it.  In fact, I am very tempted since there are a lot more 7" tabs with more features at a much lower price [i.e GPad G13 - ARM11 256Mb RAM Android 2.1 7Inch HDMI Dual Touch 4GB for $133] .

Oh and finally....remember you are handing over a chunk of cash, so be careful which sites you use, what the after sales support is like and how open are they about bad reviews etc. (a site with bad reviews and good responses is far better than a site with no bad reviews - mistakes happen, hardware breaks etc it is down to how it is dealt with, but they can hide it.).

Edit: The most annoying thing is unless you pay a premium in a high-street shop, you are unlikely to try out the device first - & determining if a tablet is good enough is only really done by playing with it (the US probably has more in the shops than over here in the UK), so you really are shopping blind.  It's still worth playing with them in the shop whenever you see one, it'll give you an idea what an ARM9 processor can do (the one I tried wasn't bad really, considering), and what a dual core device can do better etc.
Never buy one without finding a independent review of it, a UK shop (Next) released a low cost tablet, great on paper for the price, but every review said something like "I'd like to review it, but I can't even open an app because the screen just doesn't respond..." - cheap tablet, expensive paper-weight.


Would love to hear others thoughts on this, may help me make up my mind or highlight some tablet I've not noticed...


----------



## patriziogi (Feb 23, 2011)

good! io sono esterefatto da te


----------



## xzfzx (Feb 23, 2011)

*some questions about buying a new cell phone*

Hello First of all I want to apologize for my terrible English

So I have some questions about buying a new cell phone, my current cell phone is Samsung 514 or R220 he is a "really good" device I have him for six years

So now for the questions or some dilemmas that I have

1 .I think about buying the Motorola ATRIX because the network in israel supports 850 and 2100 HSDPA frequency  Does anyone recommend it? from a short visit in his forum I discovered that not all people who bought it pleased from him ,any way if i would buy a new device it will be on 20th of march which is my birthday so i can wait....so should i wait for another device?or just buy him 

2. Is it possible for me to buy from the internet and install hebrew on any device ther is ...what i should check before i buy?

3 .i can already buy Samsung I9000M which is the galaxy S but he is supporting the 850 and 2100 frequency(so i have been told(i dont know if its true))  or nokia C7 or N8 should i buy any of them?

 thanks for answering and reading i had some more questions but i forgot them lol..


----------



## johseph (Feb 23, 2011)

*miss the hardware keyboard*

I need to be brought up to speed, i have had like every phone out there from Touch HD-TP2 (current) 

I want to get a new phone as my TP2 is on my last nerve.  

I like WM because i can change things (flash roms etc)

But I also think i may like ANdroid because it is new.

What is coming out in the near future with a keyboard on it? I am not big on touch screen as it never really works as accurately as I would like.

I know there was supposed to be the 7 Pro but that never came out.
I love that tilt option, prolly why i stuck with my TP2 for so long and the tilt before that. 

Any suggestions on phones I should wait around for or should i just buy something standard and just live with the fact that all they are making are touch screen phones now.

Anyone got a bag phone? Maybe I will just go back to the ol Zach Morris!


----------



## Hampa_D (Feb 23, 2011)

got the same tablet yesterday and im really happy with it, but i need to find it's drivers for win 7


----------



## billerbong (Feb 23, 2011)

What phones work best with Outlook exchange email also. I have read about everyone's likes and dislikes but I have not seem anything on outlook exchange mail.

Anyone know what phones work good with outlook exchange?


----------



## sturgeon123456 (Feb 23, 2011)

I have the ipad does anyone remember those LOL?


----------



## iLurk (Feb 23, 2011)

epik151 said:


> What's so special about HTC? Are you guys going to get the Xoom?

Click to collapse



Because they know what their doing and they release quality products. 

As for the Xoom... Motorola is a joke. They make very good hardware but their after sale service is disgustingly bad


----------



## Albaniish (Feb 24, 2011)

.................


----------



## TheBiles (Feb 24, 2011)

epik151 said:


> What's so special about HTC? Are you guys going to get the Xoom?

Click to collapse



Who the hell would pay $800 for a tablet that runs a damn mobile phone OS? If I'm dropping $800 on a tablet, it damn well better run an actual operating system like Windows 7 that I can actually use for tablet computing. I don't understand all of the hype about these phone-OS tablets at all... You're dropping all of that cash for a bigger screen and all of the portability gone.


----------



## Ganjagreenboy (Feb 24, 2011)

*[Q] Help With Android Phones*

I Currently Have A Samsung Captivate And Im Bored Of It, And I Decided That i might buy the Motorola atrix....should i buy this or is there gonna be better dual core phones besides the lg optimus


----------



## Digital1325 (Feb 24, 2011)

wocko1 said:


> Why can't they take the Nexus1/NexusS approach and allow the user to unlock the bootloader at the cost of their warranty?

Click to collapse



Probably because they think they'll make more money off people wanting a 'newer' device with the latest software (aka not allowing customers to get more life out of their phones themselves). What good will those phone specs be if you can't even upgrade to the version (2.4?) of Android that actually supports both cores? Bastards. They are locking up an open OS... Quite sad. Google should really step in and disallow these manufacturer modifications... Or allow them if the user is able to at least revert back to vanilla Android. All of this fragmentation is caused by the manufacturers wanting to put their own spin on a device. 

I HIGHLY doubt it's due to them not wanting to service "bricked" phones (wasting money on extra support). How hard would it be to add a notifcation saying that once you unlock, you void your warranty? Surely easier than putting military grade encryption on it, I'd assume.

Please don't buy a Motorola device until they learn their lesson the hard way. Buying the device in hopes to it being cracked won't solve the problem.


----------



## isaac970 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Samsung Vibrant, HTC G2.... Which would you rather?*

Looks wise. I got both and I seem to like the vibrant better because of its thin design and its 4 in samoled but then again the g2 has a hardware keyboard and it has 4g and its from HTC which doesn't have such a bad rep as samsung does (vibrant users you know what I'm talking about) 
So which would you rather?

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## stefanpowell (Feb 24, 2011)

That would be sweet


----------



## ImHerMan (Feb 24, 2011)

HTC FTW, source code is open and it'll have a custom rom


----------



## ImHerMan (Feb 24, 2011)

The Atrix looks nice just wish it wasn't on AT&T ghetto service haha


----------



## sanketss84 (Feb 24, 2011)

*[Q] Confused : Suggest a Good and Stable Android Phone*

Hi All,

I was all excited about the Motorola Atrix after i saw the video reviews and the CES coverage that finally an amazing product had rolled out , only to be let down after reading about the user experiences in the atrix forums.

I kind of feel lost on which android phone to buy , can some one suggest what would be a good buy and could be rooted ans well as support custom roms.


Waiting for SGSII Reviews , i hate LG , i dont know much about HTC.


----------



## htrx (Feb 24, 2011)

sanketss84 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was all excited about the Motorola Atrix after i saw the video reviews  and the CES coverage that finally an amazing product had rolled out ,  only to be let down after reading about the user experiences in the  atrix forums.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Tell us more about what you need and expect from the phone, after all almost all Android phones are stable, rootable and a good buy D). Otherwise take a look at the different companies' catalogs - I'd recommend HTC, even though that's only because my knowledge of other Android companies is extremely limited.


----------



## viishrugged (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi

I've been scouring the internet for some proper information and while this is a developer board it seems this is probably the most active android forum available.

I'm getting a new phone this weekend and I have the choice between two phones and the choice is killing me. I really don't know enough about android to make a proper decision.

My choices are...

Motorola Defy
and
Huawei Ideos X5 (also known as the U8800)

Both seem like brilliant phones and I need some advice on which you guys would recommend.

I did notice that the Huawei doesn't have a sub forum here, does that mean there won't be custom roms for it? 

I'd really just like an honest opinion of which device you'd choose if you had to pick one of these. 

Thanks in advance. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

PS: I tried to post the links to both phones on GSM arena, but it seems it won't let me add links because I'm a new member. So I apologize for the inconvenience.


----------



## silenzzzz (Feb 25, 2011)

*debating on what to do (device decisions)*

just putting this up looking for some input... 

i am with AT&T 

i currently use a samsung galaxy tab as my phone, but occasionally swap my sim card to a samsung focus when i need something smaller... 

but now i am debating between the HTC inspire or the moto atrix (without docks) ... 

a friend is offering to use his upgrade and get the inspire for my tab .. but i don't know ... i can sell it on ebay and just buy one out right with a little change left over ... and i have an upgrade coming up within the next month as well ... so i could end up getting both phones to play around with and ditch the focus completely as well ... 

just looking for opinions on which phone and why.... 

also, i have no plans on switching to another network, so this isn't a thread to discuss that ... mostly an inspire vs atrix (and ebay tab vs trade for inspire) thread... 

i do have my 30 data plan still and will be keeping that with either phone i go with (hence the no dock for the atrix, till the modders figure out a way around it for the dock)


----------



## the_ahmadzais (Feb 25, 2011)

*DHD vs Atrix vs Nexus S vs Galaxy s2*

which phone you guys think is better? please share your ideas.


----------



## Dirk (Feb 25, 2011)

Personally, Nexus S for the stock Android experience.


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Need advice on my next TABLET / what model is better? Official Thread---*

Due to the increased Next phone advice / models comparison multiple threads we are creating this one to place all your topic related posts so we can keep them on a single place to help others to find it easy.

I will be moving all that threads/posts in to this one, if you need to discuss anything regarding your thread moved please PM me.

Thanks for your cooperation


----------



## svprm (Feb 25, 2011)

*3.2" inch Android Mobile*

I want good android mobile with 3.2" screen.
Mobile status available, not coming soon.
I selected HTC wildfire.
What you think?

Help me to choose.
Thanks in advance.


Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## MaBlo (Feb 25, 2011)

svprm said:


> I want good android mobile with 3.2" screen.
> Mobile status available, not coming soon.
> I selected HTC wildfire.
> What you think?
> ...

Click to collapse



I would rather choose the Legend. Couldn't live without a GPU lol.

Sent from my Legend using XDA App


----------



## meltwater (Feb 25, 2011)

Ok, had a shift of ideas for my target tablet...

Drop the 10" screen requirement and go for a 7" tablet.

Now my question is what 7" tablets are there in this price range which is also multi-os (my theory being that you have a bigger chance of getting something something working if you have the fall-back of another OS - RS232 dongle for example).  Plus, if the tablet has been developed far enough to have multi-os support then hopefully it is half-decent.


For example:
The smartq-v7, can do Android 2.1, ubuntu and WinCE. $220
Also smartq-v5-2 the same (no WinCE) for $175

Must be better options than that though.


----------



## svprm (Feb 25, 2011)

HTC legend also worth when compared to wildfire.
What abt loudspeaker volume?
Flash support in legend custom rom?
Any official 2.2 update?

What you think abt optimums one?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## MaBlo (Feb 25, 2011)

It's not the loudest, but I guess it's okay. Other pros are good screen(amoled), build quality, and design. It's quite fast for a "low end" phone, especially if you run a custom rom and oc. 

Edit: It have official 2.2, but not flash(hardware limitations). Don't know about Optimus One.

Sent from my Legend using XDA App


----------



## shad0wboss (Feb 25, 2011)

If you want a phone, pick one from motorola droid series. Htc are overpriced + their gpu just sucks compared to samsung and motorola. If you want a set within budget, get motorola defy but it has it's bootloader locked so you can only flash roms which are officially released (2.2 only). Motorola milestone is also a good phone and i believe it's quite cheap as well but i myself am a defy user and it's just amazing.


----------



## svprm (Feb 25, 2011)

Droid series have larger screen.
Milestone have larger screen and locked to boot loader.

I want Flash support in phone.



Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## rogue93 (Feb 25, 2011)

consider samsung galaxy 3. faster processor than wildefire. has 2.2 froyo available load of custom roms out there. one of the best in its segment. speaker volume is loud enough. only thing that gets compromised is its resolution. i have been using this phone for past 5 months. never found anything wrong in it. Personally i would like to suggest you g3.
and it got flash support


----------



## svprm (Feb 25, 2011)

I don't like galaxy 3 because of its resolution.
But Thanks for your suggestion.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## GnatGoSplat (Feb 25, 2011)

*HTC Desire or Droid Incredible?*

I am a very indecisive person.  The reason I have so many extra phones is because I buy a whole bunch, decide which I want to keep, and sell the extras.  This time, I really can't decide which phone to sell and which to keep.  Even after using both for awhile, I'm still not sure which I like better.

It's between the HTC Desire CDMA and Droid Incredible.  Same CPU, same RAM, same screen, both run HTC Sense Froyo 2.2.  Only these things are different:

Droid Incredible pros:

Smaller, which I prefer: 2mm shorter, 3mm narrower, and 5g lighter.
Better design: To me, it is a much better looking device on the front.
Better buttons: The touch-sensitive buttons give a more consistent feel as touching the buttons feels the same as touching the screen, plus it looks cool.
Maybe more dust resistant? No dust at all in the screen.

Droid Incredible cons:

Dots: I can see the grid dots. They look like specs of dust on the screen that won't wipe off. It's a little annoying.
Don't care as much for the stepped battery cover.
Worse battery life than Desire.
Worse camera. Yes, it is 8MP and Desire is only 5MP, but the Desire takes better photos.  Better color and better focus.  The dual LED flash is not any brighter than the single on the Desire.
Plastic body doesn't feel as solid.

HTC Desire pros:

No dots. There are no grid line dots visible at all.
Better camera, as previously mentioned.
Metal body has a very solid feel, and smooth back feels nice too.
I prefer the smooth battery cover.
Better battery life.

HTC Desire cons:

Very slightly bigger and heavier, as previously mentioned.
Somehow, tiny bits of dust have found their way under the touch panel.
Overall, not as good looking (IMO).

I'm leaning towards the Incredible mainly because I prefer its looks and size and don't plan to use the camera all that much.  The biggest pull for me towards the Desire is the grid dots are a little annoying and I like how the Desire doesn't have any that are visible.  However, if the Desire's screen is more susceptible to dust, that could eventually be more annoying than dots (right now it has 2 tiny flecks of dust, Incredible currently has none).

I'm sure I'm putting more energy into this decision than I should, but I am OCD and that's what I do.  So just curious between the two, which would you choose?


----------



## RoseBuds (Feb 25, 2011)

There is a phone where I can use word, excel, powerpoint on right from my phone
?? Pretty much use my phone like a computer when i'm on the go


----------



## Olizzz99 (Feb 25, 2011)

I totally agree it seems expensive... it would be cool though


----------



## svprm (Feb 25, 2011)

@above
Try Android mobile.

Mine:
I decided to buy HTC bcoz it is easy to hack.
Tell me a good phone 3.2inch screen.
Status:Available.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## zedero (Feb 25, 2011)

*What phone should I get?*

Hello, I have a HTC HD2 T-Mobile version and I think I REALLY need to switch my phones. I am 12 years old and I have approximately 650 dollars to spend + if I sell my HD2. I need a phone with the following specs or at least similar.

Android 2.2 or 2.3, 2.3 is better but if the phone will soon be upgradeable (real update) then I don't mind having 2.2 for a while and then swtiching.

Good battery, I need a phone with a good battery, hopefully, there is something with a better battery than HD2. 

Good Flash, Java, etc. I need to be able to go on sites and the sites to be able to play Flash videos, quite like Skyfire could before on the HD2 before it was no longer available. I use Opera Mobile 10 but some flash just does not load because of its version. So a good, new version of Flash or Java.

USB Connection, like HD2 where you could put files and stuff.

A big screen. HD2 has a big screen. I need a screen not much smaller than it, the same size, or even bigger if possible (probably not).

I think the most important is... modifiable software, well, not really but I just need to be able to go on the internet, search up an app than would otherwise cost something in the market, and get it without modding it. The HD2 can do that but not sure if Android can (noob here).



That's about it and remember that if some of the features are not there please post what is the feature that is missing and if it is changeable somehow...

Thank you for reading and I hope there is a phone you guys can recommend me.


----------



## vbetts (Feb 25, 2011)

HD2 is probably the best you're gonna get right now. HD2 can boot Android natively so there's your 2.2 or 2.3 right there. There's the Nexus S, and the G2. But that's about it.


----------



## beancookie (Feb 25, 2011)

maybe take a look at the Evo 4g. look up some reviews on youtube.

otherwise, i've been happy with my Nexus S. The Mytouch 4g is good too.

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## zedero (Feb 25, 2011)

Hm.. Okay anyone else got any more suggestions? I need so that the phone has Android already booted on it and not you have to boot it and it's gonna lag.


----------



## ICEMANN42 (Feb 26, 2011)

i have the dinc but im gonna get the thunderbolt


----------



## svprm (Feb 26, 2011)

Among these device which one is best?
i have selected these phone because of its size.
1.HTC WILDFIRE
2.HTC LEGEND
3.LG OPTIMUS ONE
4.MOTOROLA QUENCH XT5


----------



## oka1 (Feb 26, 2011)

*funny comparision between Xperia10/Vibrant/Iphone*

Very funny ad for the Xperia 10

exploits the dumb blond stereotype

enjoy

http://sorisomail.com/partilha/82073.html


----------



## dirtbaghh (Feb 26, 2011)

svprm said:


> Among these device which one is best?
> i have selected these phone because of its size.
> 1.HTC WILDFIRE
> 2.HTC LEGEND
> ...

Click to collapse



me .. my choice is goot to be wildfire i like the curves ...

but if youre after it's size why don't you try motorola defy ..size is coparable to wildfire with 3.7" screen , larger than iphones screen ...


----------



## Sunmj (Feb 26, 2011)

looks nice...quietly expect it


----------



## black50z (Feb 26, 2011)

yea that would be good


----------



## aliwaqas (Feb 26, 2011)

*Battle Of Android Tablets [Infographic]*

Hi, 

Here is an infographic that briefly draws comparison between different Android tabs such as Galaxy, Optimus Pad, Notion ink etc. 






Source


----------



## dorol (Feb 26, 2011)

*Motorola Milestone vs Motorola Defy*

Need an advice, please.
Wich one to buy Motorola Milestone or Defy ?
Not for playing games but for apps and stuff, music, browsing, emails. sms
and basic phone use.
Thanks


----------



## dorol (Feb 26, 2011)

*Motorola Milestone vs Motorola Defy*

Sry double post


----------



## svprm (Feb 26, 2011)

Try Defy.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## spinhbar (Feb 26, 2011)

my next phone will be a sansmung galaxy S.
so i vote for it!


----------



## spinhbar (Feb 26, 2011)

htc flyer: the cellphone godzilla is dreaming of!


----------



## shadow7582 (Feb 26, 2011)

Why not the Nexus S directly from google.


----------



## jamdog30 (Feb 26, 2011)

I too HAD an Ipad but now I have a Android tablet S5PV210 

I am here to support the idea that the guys over at slatedroid could do with a hand in regard to developing a functioning firmware that improves this little device.


----------



## ali8383 (Feb 26, 2011)

your dream is come true


----------



## shadow7582 (Feb 26, 2011)

ok, i think samsung or motorola are my preferred tabs.


----------



## Mohsin... (Feb 26, 2011)

Thinking of getting hold of a HTC Desire to replace my HTC Hero. No other phones on the market much take my fancy, especially considering that most the decent phones out there seem to have similar spec to the Desire. Desire S for example is similar, yet comes in at double the price...


----------



## newarkhiphop (Feb 26, 2011)

is the LG pad the same G-pad that t-mobile is geting?


----------



## hallandnash (Feb 26, 2011)

If you can afford a little more (399 or less) take a look at the viesonic gtablet. Tegra engine and very mod friendly


----------



## mysterymeat (Feb 27, 2011)

tanks for all the usefull info guys!


----------



## black50z (Feb 27, 2011)

how much does the motorolla zoom cost?


----------



## black50z (Feb 27, 2011)

yea that Motorola is nice


----------



## mhoward223 (Feb 27, 2011)

I hope this is the right place to ask this.

Currently I'm on tmobile with a mytouch slide 3gs, s-off, rooted, latest radio and OTA android 2.2 (CR_Mod_2.13.531.1_OTA)

I'm no in need of running Adobe Flash 10.1 for work on the phone to interface with our supplier.  

I'm looking for a used phone in the $100 - $200 range, that is android 2.2 based with support for Flash 10.1 and looking for feedback and suggestions.

Thanks


----------



## lman00 (Feb 27, 2011)

How about a used htc wildfire? It's not the fastest, but still supports flash


----------



## joja1 (Feb 27, 2011)

using htc desire for couple of months and it rocks


----------



## jamesbonded (Feb 27, 2011)

*HD2 vs Desire HD poll*

Ladies and gentlemen,

Please feel free to vote. If possible please give reasons for your vote.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## JimJam707 (Feb 27, 2011)

Probably the HD2. Soooo many OS's


----------



## jamesbonded (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks for your vote. I appreciate it.


----------



## jamesbonded (Feb 27, 2011)

Anymore votes? Thank you


----------



## svprm (Feb 27, 2011)

Wildfire has flash support?
I think no.
Confirm me.


----------



## lumsdon (Feb 27, 2011)

My next phone will more than likely be the Xperia Play


----------



## lude219 (Feb 27, 2011)

For pure performance, you can't go wrong with the DHD.  Better processor (2nd gen snapdragon), more internal storage, and more RAM.

Though for versatility, design/aesthetics and value, the HD2 wins hand down.


----------



## xzillerationer (Feb 27, 2011)

HTC seems to have always been the underdog. But, they're so damn good at it. Everyone's complaining that they're new phones and tablet aren't dual core. Well, take a look at the Xperia Play. The can game just as well as the Atrix 4G, and it's only single core. The HTC Flyer is the tablet I'll be getting. I don't want something as big as the Xoom, and I like the stylus input(I'm a student, great for taking notes). 7" is perfect for me, as well as HTC doesn't lock down their bootloaders. And the only reason the Xoom doesn't have a locked/encrypted bootloader is because it's the first Honeycomb tablet, and Moto got pressure from Google to do it(Which they should do a lot more for Motorola). The Flyer may not ship with Honeycomb, but that's what the dev community is for.


----------



## aphuoc (Feb 27, 2011)

I love to buy one when one come out 
cant wait!!


----------



## jblizzard888 (Feb 28, 2011)

*What would be the best media device*

I have a friend who would like an android device to use (not as a phone) but to surf the web, some apps, as well as music.


he is looking for a used phone that he can just put in airplane mode and run wifi to internet.

what is your suggestion (btw looking right around the $100 range)


----------



## FLAC Vest (Feb 28, 2011)

It would be cheaper to get an actual PMP instead of a phone.

however I can't think of anything moderately usable in that price range. 

Captivate 2.2.1 OCed
Atrix Root
Nexus 1 2.3.3


----------



## Dirk (Feb 28, 2011)

Samsung are bringing out a version of the Galaxy S that is more PMP than phone. (It has no cellular functions).

Sounds like the ideal Android device for your friend.


http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2027695/samsung-tweaks-galaxy-smartphone


----------



## FLAC Vest (Feb 28, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Samsung are bringing out a version of the Galaxy S that is more PMP than phone. (It has no cellular functions).
> 
> Sounds like the ideal Android device for your friend.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yea definitely; he migt have to increase his budget a bit though. :/


----------



## vbetts (Feb 28, 2011)

Archos has their internet tabs.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16855501056 32 tab
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16855501060 43 tab
Name's are based on their screen size, 3.2 and 4.3. Both you can get Gapps like Market support for easily.
There's the Zune HD which is pretty decent, but lack of a complete market is a bad bad thing.
Ipods are pretty nice. Not gonna lie. Ipods have tons of support from apple, as well as a lot of other companies making accessories for Ipods. Ipod touch also has a great app store, with a lot of goodies that will keep you entertained.
PSP is pretty good for a multimedia device too. Not a touch screen, but pretty awesome.


----------



## globalgpj (Feb 28, 2011)

*HTC Flyer*

Guys don't forget about the HTC Flyer tablet thread on this forum:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1020

For me the key feature of this device, besides being supported here on XDA, is the stylus feature and the applications that come with it and all that can be done using the stylus........see the videos on youtube.

Price check Clove.co.uk on current and future tablets. Their prices are generally always competitive and their service is second to none. I have already purchased at least 3 devices from them.

Of course the Motorola Xoom is one to really look out for. Hopefully it will be supported here as well. There is no confirmed price at Clove for this device yet.


----------



## Dicko93 (Feb 28, 2011)

Thans alot. You guys did help ma a lot, too


----------



## SirChesterfield (Feb 28, 2011)

*Optimus 2x or SE Arc?*

Time for a new phone. 
I could by LGs Optimus 2x now or wait 2 months for Sony Ericssons Experia Arc.
Is it worth waiting for? 
Obviously the LGs processor is better but the camera and display are supposed to be awesome on the Arc. 

Cant make up my mind, its driving me crazy!!1!


----------



## Floraaa (Feb 28, 2011)

Very useful thread... many thanks


----------



## meltwater (Feb 28, 2011)

Please use the thanks button, as it is not adding to the thread to put thank you posts.

By all means, add some thoughts about what tablets are looking promising.


----------



## golden419 (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice topic. About to ask the same question guess I will just read on. Once again thanks.


----------



## sixk (Feb 28, 2011)

eLocity A7 or A10????
heard they are something to look into.

A7 is supported here and its 299 at tigerdirect which I think is a good price... but
really I want 10" haha


----------



## GreenPAOwr (Feb 28, 2011)

i suggest if you have to move try htc hd2.  its a beast of a phone


----------



## madhavakintek (Feb 28, 2011)

Retina display on iphone 4 is still pretty epic.
Get an Android with NFC if your getting one, otherwise youll be off it when everyone else is hacking free Bus and Train rides


----------



## Anzen (Mar 1, 2011)

madhavakintek said:


> Retina display on iphone 4 is still pretty epic.
> Get an Android with NFC if your getting one, otherwise youll be off it when everyone else is hacking free Bus and Train rides

Click to collapse



Have never thought about that.
If that's possible I'm gonna be like a child that just found a $20 outside the candystore.
I think I'll just use it once to try it out thou.


----------



## Step666 (Mar 1, 2011)

newarkhiphop said:


> is the LG pad the same G-pad that t-mobile is geting?

Click to collapse



Yeah, it's the name it'll be released under elsewhere in the world.


----------



## Step666 (Mar 1, 2011)

Ok, I guess I may as well get in now before this thread ends up too bloated to be of any use...


I'm looking for a tablet with a 720p+ resolution but preferably smaller than 10".
I know there's the Optimus Pad and the rumoured 8.9" Galaxy Tab model but I was hoping for something a bit smaller - closer to the 7" mark. I guess a bit larger would be ok but only if there was pretty much no bezel.

Other than that, a decent CPU (dual core would be better but I guess >1GHz single-core would do) an ok amount of RAM (the more the better, at least 1GB) and as big a battery as possible.
I'm not worried about a camera or anything like that, a tablet isn't a practical way of taking photos and I don't intend to use video calling, so I'd be ok with no cameras whatsoever.


Anyone know of anything at all that meets those needs?


*edit:* FFS, threads merged between my two posts...


----------



## mobosquare (Mar 1, 2011)

*Help! Is it worth to pre-order a HTC Incredible S at Amazon for €519?*

Hi i am a newcomer here and recently I read an article that 
HTC Incredible IS Up For Pre-Order At Amazon Germany For €519

YOU can read the atticle in .

It is said that the device comes with a 4 inch WVGA Super LCD display, 1 GHz processor, 8 megapixel camera and runs on the 2.3 version (Gingerbread).

I wonder if the info is real and do you think the price is reasonable as i want to buy one as a present for my younger brother.

It would be very appreciateful if you can give me some advice.


----------



## afeeq (Mar 1, 2011)

*ipinion*

My opinion is HTC desire HD.. Great picture quality..


----------



## Bodisson (Mar 1, 2011)

NO!
Because for the same amount you will be able to buy much better device in the next 3 months.
And even better device in 6 months.
And even better device in 9 months.
And... 

You got the point?
DO NOT ask others, you will have to make decision, not someone else...


----------



## jonny68 (Mar 1, 2011)

The LG Optimus 3D is DEFINITELY on my list, im happy with my HD2 running NAND Android but this LG looks amazing.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IcYqzl0XnVI


----------



## yaotree (Mar 1, 2011)

Bodisson said:


> NO!
> Because for the same amount you will be able to buy much better device in the next 3 months.
> And even better device in 6 months.
> And even better device in 9 months.
> ...

Click to collapse



this guy has a quite good idea,as it's just a choice you decide to have a better phone later or to get it now
in my opinion,i'll just get what i want if i thought the price is acceptable


----------



## bdwright77 (Mar 1, 2011)

I am still enjoying the EVO.  It has a strong development community and performance is top notch.


----------



## man1ac_de (Mar 1, 2011)

well, the next phone won't be a moto, that's for sure


----------



## Jameswgm (Mar 1, 2011)

The way phones are coming out these days, means they're out of date within 3-6 months of getting them. It's getting pretty silly tbh.


----------



## jbirdvegas (Mar 1, 2011)

I love my G Tablet but Xoom having unlock-able boot loader will make ROM development for this platform very popular


----------



## tryklon (Mar 2, 2011)

*[Q] Advice on Android phone, help pls*

Guys, i wanna buy an entry level Android.
My choices are between the San Francisco (ZTE Blade) or the Acer Liquid A1). The price is relatively identical although the liquid is like 40 euros more.

Wich one is recommended? 
Acer has snapdragon 768mhz but only 256 Ram.
SF has 512 but only 600Mhz and not snapdragon, its Arm6 so no adobe flash.

Help with opinions about build quality etc. Thanks


----------



## chiggah (Mar 2, 2011)

*Recommend me an Android phone (Desire HD or Galaxy S)*

Using an iPhone 3G and wanting to switch to an Android. I'm currently tossing between the HTC Desire HD and Samsung Galaxy S.

I haven't been reading much but Samsung is lighter in weight and has the nicer Super AMOLED screen but plastic-ish build?

HTC Desire HD build is solid but battery life isnt too good (max 24 hours depending on usage) ? Nice camera as well

Any experiences and thoughts would be helpful


----------



## shust82 (Mar 2, 2011)

I love my cappy, I can barely put it down. But if I were gonna get another phone, I would wait for the galaxy s2.  A lot of people on hhere seem to dislike samsung, even the captivate owners, based on poor support. I have never experienced this. As for feeling like plastic, I have a silicon case, and couldn't even notice that it was made of plastic.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I896


----------



## chiggah (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey thanks for the input, I am actually waiting for the Samsung Galaxy S II.

However I just sold my phone sold I temporary need a cheapy second hand phone. Hence my hunt for Galaxy S or Desire HD


----------



## xzillerationer (Mar 2, 2011)

Id personally go with the Desire, because I quite like HTC, but, I agree. Wait for the newer phones to come out. Im eyeing the Incredible S, it looks like a really good phone. But, HTC needs a qwerty dual core slider -.-

Sent from my DROID2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## chiggah (Mar 2, 2011)

xzillerationer said:


> Id personally go with the Desire, because I quite like HTC, but, I agree. Wait for the newer phones to come out. Im eyeing the Incredible S, it looks like a really good phone. But, HTC needs a qwerty dual core slider -.-
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Whats difference between "Incredible S" and the Desire HD ? Looking at HTC's spec sheet, they seem be very identical apart from bigger battery ?


----------



## xzillerationer (Mar 2, 2011)

chiggah said:


> Whats difference between "Incredible S" and the Desire HD ? Looking at HTC's spec sheet, they seem be very identical apart from bigger battery ?

Click to collapse



The Incredible S has nifty rotating Android buttons xD


Sent from my DROID2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## tryklon (Mar 2, 2011)

tryklon said:


> Guys, i wanna buy an entry level Android.
> My choices are between the San Francisco (ZTE Blade) or the Acer Liquid A1). The price is relatively identical although the liquid is like 40 euros more.
> 
> Wich one is recommended?
> ...

Click to collapse



Can anyone help me?


----------



## xzillerationer (Mar 2, 2011)

tryklon said:


> Can anyone help me?

Click to collapse



I don't know much about those, but Id go with the Acer, because, I've used their products in the past, and they were fairly good. If you can't decide, flip a coin. I bet both will have similar performance, and root and over clocking can make up for (almost all(no flash(maybe cracked flash?))) Cpu difference. The ram though, you'll have to choose, multitasking, or or flash? 


Sent from my DROID2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## C0dy (Mar 2, 2011)

I recently got a job  and the way my current phone is running, it's driving me crazy, no way I could last another year with it. Since I now have my own income, I was considering a new phone, my choices have come down between the G2 and Nexus S. I want the G2 because HTC makes quality phones with great dev support and the physical keyboard, but I want the Nexus S because of the larger screen, AMOLED Screen, and getting updates first. One downside to the Nexus S is that it's a Samsung, and that makes me kind of hesitant because they use cheap materials for the phone casing.

So does XDA say?


----------



## xzillerationer (Mar 2, 2011)

C0dy said:


> I recently got a job  and the way my current phone is running, it's driving me crazy, no way I could last another year with it. Since I now have my own income, I was considering a new phone, my choices have come down between the G2 and Nexus S. I want the G2 because HTC makes quality phones with great dev support and the physical keyboard, but I want the Nexus S because of the larger screen, AMOLED Screen, and getting updates first. One downside to the Nexus S is that it's a Samsung, and that makes me kind of hesitant because they use cheap materials for the phone casing.
> 
> So does XDA say?

Click to collapse



Really, its all down to preferences. Want a keyboard? G2. Want updates faster? Nexus. Me, I would choose the G2, because I like the stock Android and the keyboard. 


Sent from my DROID2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## hreba (Mar 2, 2011)

go for nexus s... keyboard is overestimated, you will see


----------



## AshyKnuttz (Mar 2, 2011)

*switching to sprint; need suggestions*

My brother and I are thinking about switching from Tmobile to sprint. Seems they have a better plan, and definitely better service. I'm a big android fan, and currently I have a rooted G2. If I was to switch to sprint, which is their best android phone? Is it the evo? Or do you guys know if a new phone that's coming out soon that sounds better?


----------



## RoseBuds (Mar 2, 2011)

I've been looking at the evo. I think it's the best phone Sprint has. If you planning on transfering over your number, sprint is having a special where you'll get a $125 service credit when you do so, that's huge


----------



## zak's z (Mar 2, 2011)

Theres a custom firmware over at slatedroid now, it's the first oe I've seen.

Zak


----------



## ondskap (Mar 2, 2011)

If you need a Android touch phone, I will without doubt recommand HTC Desire HD.
If this touch is to big (4,3"), I would recommand waiting for HTC Incredible S (4")

I love Android, and I love HTC


----------



## AshyKnuttz (Mar 2, 2011)

RoseBuds said:


> I've been looking at the evo. I think it's the best phone Sprint has. If you planning on transfering over your number, spyuprint is having a special where you'll get a $125 service credit when you do so, that's huge

Click to collapse



Yup that is huge. My brother mentioned that, that's like the whole cancelation fee lol


----------



## Zopaa (Mar 2, 2011)

EVO is fine, but if you need international phone, except for Blackberries, Sprint only has one model like this. It's HTC Touch Pro II. It comes with awful WinMo 6.x, but you can slap Android on it via HaRet.exe. I'm running a few phones like this right now.


----------



## 10tacle (Mar 2, 2011)

Should a buy a locked Atrix in the States or should i wait till Q3 if it is released in europe :/
I have tried to install Android on the HD2 but failed over and over again


----------



## lasportsfan (Mar 2, 2011)

Looks like Galaxy S in a landslide and I have to agree. Numbers don't lie right . But seriously besides the delay in updates I love everything about my Fascinate and I'm a creature of habit so I would go for the GS2. As soon as they announce a 4g version I'm all over it.


----------



## malluboy02 (Mar 3, 2011)

still deciding...


----------



## Zixx (Mar 3, 2011)

*What phone would you recommend?*

Hello everybody

Well Im getting a New phone at the end of the month since My contract with t-mobile expires and I dont know if I should Sta with them r not.
I'd like to know what Phone and company would you guys recommend me.
My current plan is (500 min unl.Txt and Data) for $59.99 (around there) .


Thanks in advance any answer is greatly appreciated :3


----------



## rockstarar (Mar 3, 2011)

at the moment? MYTOUCH 4G


----------



## galaxys (Mar 3, 2011)

Zixx said:


> Hello everybody
> Well Im getting a New phone at the end of the month since My contract with t-mobile expires and I dont know if I should Sta with them r not.
> I'd like to know what Phone and company would you guys recommend me.
> My current plan is (500 min unl.Txt and Data) for $59.99 (around there) .
> Thanks in advance any answer is greatly appreciated :3

Click to collapse



Stay w/Tmob on that plan and get a HTC MT4G or a HTC Nexus One unlocked on ebay!


----------



## FLAC Vest (Mar 3, 2011)

Zixx said:


> Hello everybody
> 
> Well Im getting a New phone at the end of the month since My contract with t-mobile expires and I dont know if I should Sta with them r not.
> I'd like to know what Phone and company would you guys recommend me.
> ...

Click to collapse



Nexus S. Either that or... if you want to switch, Atrix is ok


----------



## xandermpls (Mar 3, 2011)

Mytouch4g is fast. G2 has less ram but keyboard.

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## Jwsail (Mar 3, 2011)

*[Q] Has any body tried.....*

......one of these -7" portable tablet PC built in GPS, DVB-T android 2.2, item ID 290529421134 (can't post links yet as a newbie)

I have been contemplating an Archos 70, but came across this on Ebay. It seems quite similar but with GPS built in, and an external DVB-T stick. Has anybody tried one of these at all?

The general specs, and a a few answers I have had from the seller :-
1) are the GPS and DVB-T modules built in or external?
Answer: the item is built-in GPS system included map, and the DVB-T is external.
2) what speed is the processor?
Answer: 1G
3) what sort battery life does it have?
Answer: around 3 to 6 hours.
4) any plans to upgrade to Android 2.3 ?
Answer: can upgrade to latest operation system.
5) what is the screen resolution and does it support multi-touch?
Answer: Resolution: 800 x 480 pixels, can multi-touch.

The seller has also offered a 7 day trial period, if not happy during that time it can be returned to Hong Kong and a refund issued.

Any thoughts?

Cheers,

John


----------



## MinhKotex (Mar 3, 2011)

I don't want to buy it now.


----------



## coulton20 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi,

I need to get an upgrade due to the loss of my HD2.

Please can you guys advise me if I am better off with which of the following (bearing in mind it will probably be an 18 or 24 month contract).

1. HTC Incredible S

Having had a look at the device in the flesh it seems almost perfect, the one issue I may have is that it will be out of date with the release of the HTC Pyramid, which I am hoping will have NFC.

2. Wait for HTC Pyramid or Desire HD replacment

I get the impression from reading around that there should be a replacment top of the range handset soon, ideally including NFC tech.

Can you let me know if you think its worth waiting, and also if the new handset is dual core, will this be a great advantage?

Cheers.


----------



## Saulog01 (Mar 3, 2011)

get the google phone


----------



## Saulog01 (Mar 3, 2011)

nice info on tablets


----------



## CB620 (Mar 3, 2011)

*Nexus S Vs LG Optimus 2X....I Saw The Video You Be The Judge.*

The Nexus S Seems To Be The Android Champion And Everyone Wants The Title. What Do You Guys Think.


----------



## TheMan42 (Mar 3, 2011)

Not accurate - 

Currently, there's little to no optimization for Dual Core mobile devices - once this begins, the 2x will take off


----------



## stumpyz9 (Mar 4, 2011)

i really dont think you can get anything really good. if you go on contract you may be able to get a pretty nice tab for 200 but other than that there are a few cheap tablets on amazon for about 150. there on android 1.6 and have a cheap cpu but for the cost its probably he best youll get.


----------



## markj287 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Torn between ipad 2 or xoom*

I am in the need to buy a tablet and i am torn between the ipad 2 or the moto xoom or another tegra 2 android tablet. 

I am an avid android user the owner of an EVO i love android and prefer android over apple all day. But with the lack of optimized apps for tablets right now turns me off.

I love playing games on tablets instead of a phone the experience is so much better this is the main reason why am leaning more towards the ipad 2 because their game selection is beyond awesome, but i love android too much so am not sure if i should wait because i know its a matter of time before android catch up in the game dept.

*SO helps me out folks should i get the ipad 2 next week or the xoom or something else?*


----------



## FLAC Vest (Mar 4, 2011)

Well I just sold (or traded rather) my iPad for a Nexus 1; for me, I think tablets are made for media consumption and leisure/entertainment oriented tasks.

I'm in college and don't really have the free ttime for them anymore.

If I could pick right now, I would definitely get the Xoom though; Android is open and tto me and a lot of us here, that really matters.

Besides that, the Xoom has better specs and the UI is better; the iPad 2 is more of the same.


----------



## Prevenge (Mar 4, 2011)

@Person asking a question that technically shouldn't be in this thread: I'd get the iPad 2. [Heck, I'm probably going to get one. ] The iPad 2's streamlined and simpler than the Xoom - and the advantage of being the market leader [a lot more apps] is hard to discount.
That said, if you love Android that much, don't get an iPad, you'll just hate it for not being Android. I'm sure stuff will come out that supports [+ is optimized for] the tablet form factor soon enough.
So ... uh. ... I dunno, it's really a judgment call. I'd lean towards android, actually, since that's what you said you love. Always important to go with that. [And you can use apps that up-res in the meantime.] 

As for $200 tabs ... I just got a Nook Color, suppose I'll post a review or something so I can get to 10 posts, so I can post a thank you in the other forums ... once I get the thing. But it was ~$200, and the specs are the best of that ilk.


----------



## jothsha (Mar 4, 2011)

Go for the Samsung Galaxy .


----------



## Prevenge (Mar 4, 2011)

Don't get a Samsung! They're dangerous, and don't update, and such. I'd go for the Motorola Atrix 4g, if I was in the market [I have a Virgin Mobile Optimus V, though.  ... so ha?].


----------



## meltwater (Mar 4, 2011)

There are two levels in this debate, tablets at iPad prices and tablets at cheep prices.

Clearly you have to face, one will not compare to the other but I think both are desirable for different people/uses.

TOP END:
iPad price band, I think this is a simple one to decide on.  At present, unless you have a specific need for android and the extra features that brings (USB connection) the iPad2 will be hard to beat (simply down to the software).

The android tablets are not quite there yet, the specs are good but the Android OS isn't there yet with taking advantage of what is there, iOS is in a better position to do so.  This might be why Apple hasn't gone super-mad with stuffing ultra high resolutions and memory in yet, since they need to push the OS & developers forward first.

Also developers are on-board with the iPad and a single hardware target makes developing far less complicated (particularly for high end stuff).

At the moment, there is a whole group of new chips coming out and the tablet form factor will drive them, so in a years time there will be even more processor power to use and hopefully the Android OS will have caught up.  If you want Android you are best waiting for it if you can.

If you are looking in this price range then I don't expect you'll be wanting to wait to get the best out of the tablet, the risk is you might never get it, as the Android hardware and OS is moving too quickly.

LOW END:
This is a delicate balancing act between price and function.  Ideally you have a simple need, surf web pages, reading eBooks, perhaps playing videos and listening to music.  These are all the kind of things you can do on a lower end device, and will continue to do regardless of what the latest and greatest are doing.

In this band you can probably get something to do the job, but you will need to accept that it is pot luck to if developers work on it and if they do so for very long (obviously the better hardware is always more interesting to work on/have).

Clearly here it is also a trade off between picking a known brand and getting a cheap deal, what you might save on cost you may lose on working features (firmware is not always complete), but then the price can be pushed into the higher band and you'll be better off spending a little extra for a lot more.

Update on the FlyTouch3, apparently there are versions of the FlyTouch2 with 512Mb Ram and these are not official Gnome products, so at the moment the FlyTouch is risky choice unfortunately.

One thing I did not realise with regards to the ARM11 and A8 issue is that Adobe require A8 as the minimum for flash 10.1, although some ARM11 tablets do seem to have flash I don't know how well they cope (may just be flash 8 and below).  Also it is recommended to have 512Mb RAM for Android 2.2 (I'm not sure what the requirements are for Android 2.3, but clearly Android 3.0 is best served on something running an A9/Tegra2).

The Nook is a good one to go for, but at $250 it is at the top end of what I'd like to spend and ideally I'd want 10" screen and HDMI for that too.  I guess one positive would be that you'd expect the Nook's display to be good as it was designed as an eReader (in fact it's 1024x600 in 7"), a failing of the low end devices generally.

I'll have a look around and see what I get of a similar spec and at what price (although the screen will be hard to beat).  Of course no camera, which may not be a big issue for some, but it does limit some things on Android you can play with.  One issue I can see is that it does not have standard USB support and no (stable) bluetooth (-interestingly it has a chip which is disabled) alternative so adding a keyboard is an issue and obviously flash storage access.  I know xda devs are working on it, plus B&N are due to release 2.2 for it.


----------



## nooty90 (Mar 4, 2011)

i would buy if its true


----------



## karthik_b73 (Mar 4, 2011)

All these tabs less than 250$ compromise on something - ....


----------



## phoenix8592 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Elocity*

I know it is a little bit more expensive than you wanted, but I got an Elocity A7 at $300. What I liked about this is that it has a STANDARD HDMI OUT which means you can plug it into a TV and use the Emulators to play games and watch movies from your Tablet. It also has a Standard USB IN so you can plug in Flash Drives, and Hard Drives which is good for storing data and alot of movies on the go. I know it only has 4 GB internal Storage, but it is expandable via the MicroSD slot that It has on it. FOr its price, I love it.


----------



## skoti7 (Mar 4, 2011)

samsung suxx becouse they don't update their phones on time!


----------



## Russ36363 (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm looking into getting a new phone soon, I was kind of wanting to go with the Thunderbolt, but honestly I don't really need the 4G that much because 90% of the time I'm in wifi, and most of the other time I'm driving, and we all know that's not the safest thing to do. And besides that, the premium just isn't worth it right now, especially if the 4G data plans will cost an arm and a leg more as well.

However, I'm stuck with Verizon for now, but I have an upgrade coming soon, and I'm not sure what to get. I'm definitely shying away from Droid 2/X because of the bootloader, which leaves me mainly looking at the Incredible and Fascinate. I've been looking at both and it seems like both have very good ROMs and customization. I know Samsung sucks with updates, but isn't that what ROMs are for? Besides that, HTC Sense/Samsung's equivalent won't matter, as my goal is to get vanilla android on it as soon as I get the phone. I'd prefer gingerbread, and from what I understand, the Incredible has a lot better ROM support with 2.3 as opposed to the Fascinate. Though I'm not too certain how powerful Gingerbread is over Froyo.

The main issue I have with the Dinc is the smaller screen. I have quite large thumbs, and I really need a keyboard I can type with in portrait mode with my right thumb, and I'm not sure if that's possible with the dinc's smaller screen. I'm fine with it on the X, but I'm not too sure with the smaller screens.


----------



## sanfranx415 (Mar 4, 2011)

*mm*

I agree to this as-well


----------



## golden419 (Mar 4, 2011)

I think that android phones have way more applications and mostly free or cheaper than W7 phones.
  I will go for android anytime.


----------



## Crymson (Mar 4, 2011)

*Looking for a new tablet*

Hey everyone, I am in the market for a new tablet, but I am very disappointed with the 7" options I have seen.  This tablet is going to replace my phone, so it needs to be fairly portable, and I feel that 10" is too big to do so.  Maybe 8.9"?

Here's what I am looking for:

Tegra 2
Rootable
Honeycomb (or at least upgradable)
7", (maybe 9"?)
Preferably ATT, or T-Mobile 3g network access

I've checked out the Dell Streak 7, but from the reviews, it seems the battery life is horrible (along with other things).

I was also thinking about the G-Slate, but it will probably be too big, and I feel that I am paying extra for the dumb 3D camera gimmick.

Are there any other options out there? Thanks for your help!


----------



## Prevenge (Mar 4, 2011)

There aren't really any good options out there at 7' currently. Depending on what you think of RIM's OS, the PlayBook is probably your best bet, sadly enough. Or hoping for a better 7' tablet to be released, though most everyone's following Apple's lead into the 10 inch market. :/


----------



## badanas (Mar 4, 2011)

Htc Buzz, easy to root and easy to flash android 2.3


----------



## meltwater (Mar 4, 2011)

phoenix8592 said:


> I know it is a little bit more expensive than you wanted, but I got an Elocity A7 at $300. What I liked about this is that it has a STANDARD HDMI OUT which means you can plug it into a TV and use the Emulators to play games and watch movies from your Tablet. It also has a Standard USB IN so you can plug in Flash Drives, and Hard Drives which is good for storing data and alot of movies on the go. I know it only has 4 GB internal Storage, but it is expandable via the MicroSD slot that It has on it. FOr its price, I love it.

Click to collapse



I'd have to agree, for an extra $50 you get a lot more (ok except the screen but hdmi makes up for it imho) and everything else is worth it.

What is the screen like to use?  What kind of battery life do you get?

Just need to keep looking for that spare wad of cash laying around.  Perhaps time to put some stuff on ebay.


----------



## mtswall (Mar 4, 2011)

*Atrix vs Inspire?*

kinda stuck on at&t, want something to mod - root, flash roms, etc.


----------



## svprm (Mar 5, 2011)

Zte blade
Now I decided this.
I read some comments,
They said it have poor sound quality and poor headset quality.
Is it true?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## easybullet3 (Mar 5, 2011)

I am currently looking for the exact same thing!

all I have found, so far, is the HTC legend...  The SAR is about 0.5.

but it has been out for a year now, I wonder if you ever found what you were looking for?  do you have any info that might be helpful to me too?
Many thanks,

Marc


----------



## coxykidd (Mar 5, 2011)

*My next phone*

I am looking at getting another android phone on my next contract upgrade, its either the defy or htc desire can anyone point me in the right direction ?


Sent from my HTC Hero using XDA App


----------



## Crymson (Mar 5, 2011)

Prevenge said:


> There aren't really any good options out there at 7' currently. Depending on what you think of RIM's OS, the PlayBook is probably your best bet, sadly enough. Or hoping for a better 7' tablet to be released, though most everyone's following Apple's lead into the 10 inch market. :/

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply.  I would really like an android, I guess I'll just have to hope that a new tablet will be released soon.  What are your thoughts on the G-Slate?


----------



## galaxys (Mar 6, 2011)

Looks like the Optimus 2x (LG G2X) will be coming to Tmobile Usa. Now that might be a great upgrade if the HTC Pyramid doesn't arrive for Tmob!

http://www.tmonews.com/2011/03/t-mob...he-optimus-2x/


----------



## ycx_0801 (Mar 6, 2011)

time to buy in when the market launch the dual core phone~
Think the price will drop for single core phone...


----------



## Sabobo0 (Mar 6, 2011)

The New Samsung for Sure Check this out 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUowqvuG_BQ


----------



## wavestar92 (Mar 6, 2011)

Samsung vibrant for sure. Fast and stable xD

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## svprm (Mar 6, 2011)

Just now got HTC desire.
Really nice.
At last I selected HTC desire.
Really worth.

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## Drac0nizz (Mar 6, 2011)

Go with Samsung Galaxy S II!
I have the first one and it's awesome!


----------



## eclypse3demons (Mar 6, 2011)

*Next phone beyond Captivate?*

Ok so I am officially getting rid of my Captivate, but I have no clue at this point what to get going forward.  I read conflicting reviews about the Motorola Atrix and I do not think the HTC inspire 4G is an upgrade so to speak.

If the GPS actually worked on my Captivate I would keep it.  My next phone however has to have equal to (but working) or better specs and features, the reviews for the Atrix are all good till they get to the screen, and camera then it fails to compare.  The hardware is there though.   I also read in other forums the issue with the locked bootloader making it less likely candidate for custom roms etc...

The Inspire does not look good on paper to me spec wise.

I am hesitant to go with the next Galaxy S2 phones at this point with the garbage both AT&T and Samsung put the consumers through with the Captivate, its gps issues etc.

Anyone have any alternate ideas or can point me in a direction??  heh I mean if DG dropped the Atrix I think theres little hope =(

-D


----------



## lqaddict (Mar 6, 2011)

eclypse3demons said:


> Ok so I am officially getting rid of my Captivate, but I have no clue at this point what to get going forward.  I read conflicting reviews about the Motorola Atrix and I do not think the HTC inspire 4G is an upgrade so to speak.
> 
> If the GPS actually worked on my Captivate I would keep it.  My next phone however has to have equal to (but working) or better specs and features, the reviews for the Atrix are all good till they get to the screen, and camera then it fails to compare.  The hardware is there though.   I also read in other forums the issue with the locked bootloader making it less likely candidate for custom roms etc...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I own a Vibrant, and my perception of the phone is 180 degree view from yours, as far as Samsung is concerned I would give them my business again if the next generation of their hardware offering can be as easily customized as the original Galaxy S series (no locked bootloaders, or any of that nonsense) . In any case if I were you and was looking for another phone on AT&T network I would look elsewhere. AT&T does not seem to offer a strong portfolio of the smartphones besides Blackberry and iPhone at the moment.


----------



## TheBiles (Mar 6, 2011)

Dump AT&T if you want the best Android phones. 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA Premium App


----------



## kikiodead (Mar 6, 2011)

Id have to go with a rooted Nook Color all in all. Dad has one that works great he says. Not too sure what all you're looking to do.


----------



## inveh (Mar 6, 2011)

im on the prowl for a new phone ..
had the htc wildfire and now looking for an upgrade to it ....
ive been looking on htc legend , htc wildfire s , hte desire and htc gratia but confused 

or if anyone has another phone to put in the mix go for it ...
suggestions are appreciated since tbh im lost in the smartphone world ..and dont ask me why im snowed in on htc ,but if you got another brand give it to me.
Only got one wish for the phone ... need 2 cameras one back and front since i need it for sign language aswell..

//tia invi


----------



## 0Supermaster0 (Mar 6, 2011)

you are absolutely right!


----------



## eclypse3demons (Mar 7, 2011)

So you think I should hold out then for the S2? and what to repeat my first post I am looking for possible suggestions on another model/carrier.

A big thing for me is customizable 1st!! the work DG has done on the borked captivate (and really all the devs and different roms really) is really great.  Second is of course reception and call quality and a working GPS.  My Blackjack II takes a bit of time to get a lock (2-3.5 minutes) but when it does its spot on but of course screen is so tiny =)..... The captivate just baaaaaad no matter the rom or jupiter files used etc you either get literally 25 minutes to get a lock then its ok navigating till you loose it, or it locks really fast (less than 20 seconds) but not accurate at all and jumps around even at a stop.  

Phone just has to do what its advertised to do.

Should I stay away from Motorola completely?

I really do not want to go back to an iphone but I must admit I had far less problems with my 3gs all around (and I could play tower madness =)  ) GPS always just worked...

-D


----------



## voriand (Mar 7, 2011)

My target tab is the "Galaxy Tab 10.1"? What you think about it?


----------



## Step666 (Mar 7, 2011)

voriand said:


> My target tab is the "Galaxy Tab 10.1"? What you think about it?

Click to collapse



Depends a bit on which country you're in.

In the UK, it's supposedly a Vodafone exclusive.
Ain't no way I'd switch to Vodafone for a tablet.


Also, there are the comments from Samsung themselves that the 10" Tab isn't really ready to compete with the iPad2, which is a little worrying.

And there's the rumoured launch of an 8.9" model at the end of this month as well...


----------



## GamerJake0 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello 

I'm wondering what phone you guys think i should get. I only want suggestions between sprint and Tmobile. I'm interested in atleast a 4" screen, (Android of course running 2.2). I honestly dont know if i should wait a few months for an epic phone to be released from these carriers, or just go all out on a phone within the next month.

This'll be my first 2 year contract with a carrier, so I want the phone to Definitely keep me goin' until an upgrade is available(2 years ) 

So what do you guys think?


----------



## Androidboy35961 (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't know about you, but I am going to go get the Atrix or the Inspire 4G....


----------



## sof2champ (Mar 7, 2011)

gonna wait it out for a while.


----------



## HandsomeRob2310 (Mar 7, 2011)

dump the att and get with big red!!


----------



## svprm (Mar 8, 2011)

inveh said:


> im on the prowl for a new phone ..
> had the htc wildfire and now looking for an upgrade to it ....
> ive been looking on htc legend , htc wildfire s , hte desire and htc gratia but confused
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



HTC desire, if you want small phone.
Samsung galaxy s, if you want thin phone but little bit large.


Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## IntelSoftApps (Mar 8, 2011)

Depends if you are a developer or an everyday user...or if you want to load a custom rom onto it.

There are many options.

Developer phone - Nexus S or Nexus One

Normal User - Any phone that has a lot of memory and RAM.

P.S. YOU WILL REGRET GETTING A CHEAP PHONE!

SOURCE: Personal experience : )


----------



## IntelSoftApps (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't have a tablet because i don't understand the point???


Like why would you have an iPad...you cant out it in your pocket carry it easily or make a phone call with out looking stupid.


whats the point?

why are people buying them...


----------



## likaicong (Mar 8, 2011)

oh...that is very good idea.


----------



## Pryach (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah, I like my Nook Color and all, but I would really prefer a 10 inch tablet.  Once the bugs get worked out of Honeycomb and we get some more tablets on the market I'll choose the one I like the most.


----------



## appmonk (Mar 8, 2011)

We got a 10 inch Android Zenthink ePad to play with.

Its no iPad, despite trying to look like one. But for the money, its worth having.

A very nice touch is the Ethernet adapter, something that is pretty rare on these devices.


----------



## meltwater (Mar 8, 2011)

appmonk said:


> We got a 10 inch Android Zenthink ePad to play with.
> 
> Its no iPad, despite trying to look like one. But for the money, its worth having.
> 
> A very nice touch is the Ethernet adapter, something that is pretty rare on these devices.

Click to collapse



Yep I like the idea of the RJ45 port, perfect for when your network is being difficult.
What is the battery life and screen like?
Also do you have flash 10.1 working?


----------



## captainswjr (Mar 8, 2011)

IntelSoftApps said:


> I don't have a tablet because i don't understand the point???
> 
> 
> Like why would you have an iPad...you cant out it in your pocket carry it easily or make a phone call with out looking stupid.
> ...

Click to collapse



I think people buy them to browse the internet. They sit on the couch with their super-light tablet and browse during commercials.


----------



## JackieOoo (Mar 8, 2011)

What about the Motorola Xoom?


----------



## go_go (Mar 8, 2011)

What about the HTC?


----------



## kneedraggin101 (Mar 8, 2011)

im on the fence about this one too guys.... 

what is the general consensus right now about the top of the line new phone coming out??

HTC Inspire 4G vs Samsung Infuse 4G vs Motorola ATRIX 4G vs ???


im at work so i cant read all 52 pages of this, but would love to hear everyones feedback on the next up and coming phone.....


----------



## RichardUK (Mar 8, 2011)

*tablet shopping. (sub £100 GBP)*

After a tablet that if fits my needs can be brought in quantity ( around 100 -> 200 units)

For a project at work, a Kiosk app that user enters data that is submitted to a web service.

7" screen size.
Must have full source to the kernel available as I want to customise it. (most important)
Arm11 or Arm9 is ok, does not need fast graphics.
USB OTG (very important for a usb device we use)

Sub £100 GBP

Been searching about, only found the 7" aPad, not sure if it's Android source is easily available.

Many thanks.


----------



## trueplaya89 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Nook Color or other comparable tablet. Under $300*

Looking for something to help me kill all this downtime I have at work. Just want to be able to browse the internet more efficiently, watch movies off the sd card, and maybe bluetooth keyboard support.

 Thinking possibly a rooted nook color. Anything else to look at? Like to stay under $300.

Thanks!

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## strinx84 (Mar 8, 2011)

thak*nks  youuu


----------



## Misuka (Mar 9, 2011)

good luck with the votes


----------



## SPC21 (Mar 9, 2011)

ok thats great


----------



## Funzy32 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Captivate*

Samsung Captivate runs really well. Just figured I'd post my first post.


----------



## moshpit21 (Mar 9, 2011)

I just bought HTC Desire HD. It's my first Android phone. I'm lovin it


----------



## tsagod (Mar 9, 2011)

i have bought galaxy s two months ago... it s amazing device...
now i am running simply galaxy rom 2.4... and i cant believe how smooth it is.


----------



## gregdalfonso (Mar 9, 2011)

*Most powerful smartphones of 2011*

Hey guys, I'm waiting for the best phone of 2011 to come out before I upgrade. I currently have the incredible and I want to make sure I get an android phone that is top of line. With all the phones coming out I'm not sure which is gonna be the fastest, best, and most dev. Supported. The thunderbolt just came out, but can that compete with the dual core droid bionic? 

I understand some 1 ghz phones may be faster than other 1ghz... but can a single 1ghz ever compete with a dual core? 

And does motorola intend to make the bionic "unrootable" like the Dx. I understand that there is not a lot of dev support and custom roms for the dx. ( atleast nowhere near the amount for incredible)

Sorry for this long winded useless rant, but im hoping someone with more knowledge on this topic will be able to shed some light.

Basically asking, what should be the most powerful android phone, that will blow the rest away, for any carrier that wont be completly outdated before another 2 year contract is up.

Sent from my HTC Incredible using XDA App


----------



## felixthecat (Mar 9, 2011)

*Advice on next UK android phone*

I recently had an HD2 leo on t-mobile, about 1 month ago it stopped charging unless the charger was at a slight angle and I needed to use an elastic band to keep it like that. Eventually one day it stopped charging and the female connector just snapped off. I had 30% battery left SO I took it in store and explained the problem they said such a problem should be covered by warrantee SO I sent it to their repair center and got a cheap replacement to use whilst it was away. About 10 days later I get a call saying its ready to collect. THey had not fixed it saying it was water damaged and I had dropped it. Now the screen was knackered too.
 Anyhow my 16 month contract would have ended (3 months early on 10/3/11) but being about 6/3/11 they offer to upgrade me early but only to a 24 month contract. I chose to buy a £7.99 payasyougo phone which works great!!!!!. I'm now disillusioned with T-mobile and win mobile.

  Anyhow I now want to go ANDROID but know very little about it. I also wish to get a XOOM tablet pc running android. As i'm due an upgrade where is the sweet spot ???
What is coming soon that is worth waiting for as an android phone ??.
will the optimus 2x be arriving soon. could I tether it to get internet access 
for a xoom ?


----------



## Step666 (Mar 9, 2011)

If you go to any major gadget blog and search for MWC or CES, you'll find a spate of high-spec Android handsets announced.

The pick of them are probably the Samsung Galaxy S2, the Motorola Atrix and the LG's pair of new Optimus handsets - the 2X and the 3D.
The Samsung and the LGs are likely to be released over here pretty soon (the 2X this month or next month, the other two maybe next month). The Atrix will come later, around June and will be exclusive to Orange apparently.


As for which one you should go for, only you can answer that - it will depend on personal preference, what deals are available, which networks they're on etc.


----------



## Joribcn (Mar 10, 2011)

my vote for galaxy


----------



## Crymson (Mar 10, 2011)

*FCC Filing*

FYI, I read today that the Galaxy Tab II (aka Galaxy 10.1) has registered at the FCC with ATT bands.  They expect it to be released in July.

http://androidcommunity.com/samsung-galaxy-tab-ii-gets-the-fcc-approval-20110307/

I still would like a smaller one, like 7", and I would rather go to T-Mobile, but this may be a possibility.

EDIT: Maybe this means the upcoming 8.9" Tab is also going to go to AT&T?


----------



## knut150 (Mar 10, 2011)

I need a tmo phone, this will be my first smart phone. The plan is to gain root access in order to tether to my galaxy tab. Please advice


----------



## tsagod (Mar 10, 2011)

Joribcn said:


> my vote for galaxy

Click to collapse



I agree ...

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael_robert (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi,
Right now, HTC Evo, iPhone 4 and Samsung Galaxy S are very popular smart phones, but I’m sure after launching iPhone 5 it will be the most powerful smart phone.


----------



## felixthecat (Mar 10, 2011)

the Atrix look very good. Now if I am with T-mobile and they are using Orange network, I should get the same coverage with Orange... is this alliance likely to last ?


----------



## Rimsha (Mar 10, 2011)

nexus is damn awesome.... NA i prefer you to wait for lil bit more till the new technology hit..


----------



## cjward23 (Mar 10, 2011)

felixthecat said:


> the Atrix look very good. Now if I am with T-mobile and they are using Orange network, I should get the same coverage with Orange... is this alliance likely to last ?

Click to collapse



Tmobile and orange are sharing networks but they only share 2g signal not 3g
This may change in the future and orange acutually own tmobile so the alliance is a likely to last and should only mean good things for both tmobile and orange customers. 
They are calling there new alliance everything everywhere and you should start seeing shops under the same name opening up this year and they will offering both networks along side each other. 

With regards to which phone you should go for the atrix would be top of my list but the bootloader has been locked down by motorola which means no custom roms, I've been checking in on the atrix development thread and the xda genius are working on it, so fingers crossed. 
With that in mind the galaxy s 2 would be second in my list



Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## tolis626 (Mar 10, 2011)

gregdalfonso said:


> Hey guys, I'm waiting for the best phone of 2011 to come out before I upgrade. I currently have the incredible and I want to make sure I get an android phone that is top of line. With all the phones coming out I'm not sure which is gonna be the fastest, best, and most dev. Supported. The thunderbolt just came out, but can that compete with the dual core droid bionic?
> 
> I understand some 1 ghz phones may be faster than other 1ghz... but can a single 1ghz ever compete with a dual core?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Trust me,there will never,ever be a smartphone that won't be outdated in 2 years time with the speed they are advancing with now.So your best bet is to buy a device to suit your needs.Which,if I understand correctly,are the same as mine;it simply needs to be very powerful.
So,regarding single core phones,go compare your incredible with a Desire HD/Z or Inspire 4g or thunderbolt(basically the same chip).It is much less powerful.I myself have a Desire classic and a Desire HD.Even @1GHz(I have the Desire clocked at 1.1-1.2,as much as the kernel allows for,and the DHD @1.8GHz,pretty damn fast!  )the DHD is a lot smoother and faster.And until we see Android Ice Cream(or whatever the version optimized for dual cores is called)the dual core phones don't have a 2x advantage over single core ones.Although they tend to be a little too fast! 
My suggestion would be to wait and see what will HTC's dual core offer be.That way,you'll either be buying the best,if it is the best(and it will surely have a huge dev community,which should be concidered)or buy another one for a reduced price at that time if you decide you don't like it.So unless you need to buy a phone now,you should wait and see.You never know!


----------



## tolis626 (Mar 10, 2011)

Michael_robert said:


> Hi,
> Right now, HTC Evo, iPhone 4 and Samsung Galaxy S are very popular smart phones, but I’m sure after launching iPhone 5 it will be the most powerful smart phone.

Click to collapse



Most powerful?The iCrap?LMFAO!LOL!You made my day! 
The iCrap 4 came out a long while after the Desire and at about the same time as the Galaxy S(I think,won't place my hand in fire)and it is less powerful than both. 
Not to mention the guy specifically asked for AN ANDROID PHONE.


----------



## Regii (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm a little lost right now
When I get the money, I plan to upgrade from my Galaxy 3... but the question is which phone to get?
I was pondering between Samsung Galaxy S (I heard Darky's Rom works wonders?) and the HTC Desire HD...
What I'd use it for is definitely emulation, but also Internet Browsing (well, duh) and a lot of texting, I was just wondering which of the two is better to get the job done (psx4droid, n64oid...)


----------



## Step666 (Mar 10, 2011)

cjward23 said:


> orange acutually own tmobile

Click to collapse



Why does every Orange customer seem to believe this?
Everything Everywhere is _'a 50-50 joint venture between Deutsche Telekom and France Télécom and was formed in 2010 through the merger of their respective T-Mobile (UK) and Orange U.K. businesses'_.

The first step in the merger was the 2G network sharing that kicked in late last year and the 3G sharing should, if everything goes according to plan, be coming some time this summer (dates like May and June) have been tossed around.
But their retails brands will remain separate during this time, even though they will have combined shops, the product ranges will stay separate - so just because Orange will sell the ATrix, it doesn't mean T-Mobile will and you won't be able to upgrade directly from one network to the other, you'd still need a PAC etc.


As for the Atrix, it would be bottom of my list of the four phones.
Not only does it have the locked bootloader which severely limits the tweaking potential of the handset but the performance is pretty poor - the Optimus 2X spanks it in a range of bookmarks despite them having exactly the same CPU and the LG having half the amount of RAM.

In terms of sheer processing grunt, the TI OMAP CPU that the Optimus 3D uses should be top of the pile.

But unless you particularly want the 3D capabilities, the Samsung looks like the best all-round phone IMO.


----------



## souljaboy (Mar 10, 2011)

The only way you loose is if you buy an LG phone ...ffs they make fridges and vacuum cleaners ... and their after sale support is non exsistent


----------



## souljaboy (Mar 10, 2011)

tolis626 said:


> Most powerful?The iCrap?LMFAO!LOL!You made my day!

Click to collapse



Im embaressed over this post on behalf of the xda community  ....

for anyone who reads this and isnt a regular here , we arent like him


As for the iphone , if they pull the same stunt of putting the same hardware in the iphone as the ipad , it may well be the fastest phone for a few months , the sgx543mp2 does blow tegra2 outta the water ....now  if only tolis knew what it is , no ?


----------



## Step666 (Mar 10, 2011)

souljaboy said:


> The only way you loose is if you buy an LG phone ...ffs they make fridges and vacuum cleaners

Click to collapse



So do Samsung, so what?
The fact they make larger items has neither here nor there.

LG have steadily improved over the past few years and the three new top-of-the-range Optimus models look to be significantly better than everything they've brought to the table before.
The reviews of the 2X seem resoundingly positive and as I said before, it performs better than the Motorola Atrix despite having slightly poorer specs, so score one for LG's software optimisation.

One point against LG is their 12 month warranty but the same applies to Motorola and even Apple.


----------



## ashjas (Mar 10, 2011)

i think atrix is the best of 20111


----------



## chayen (Mar 10, 2011)

Motorola Atrix 4G

Ok


----------



## cjward23 (Mar 10, 2011)

Step666 said:


> Why does every Orange customer seem to believe this?
> Everything Everywhere is _'a 50-50 joint venture between Deutsche Telekom and France Télécom and was formed in 2010 through the merger of their respective T-Mobile (UK) and Orange U.K. businesses'_.

Click to collapse



I'm aware of this but choose my description of the alliance poorly. Please accept my apologies for providing the wrong information. 


Sent from my awesome DZ


----------



## Step666 (Mar 10, 2011)

No need to apologise, it just confuses me why so many people seem to think Orange bought T-Mobile.
I've never seen anyone express it the other way round.


----------



## tri-polchika (Mar 10, 2011)

*hd2*

I vote for hd2 best for money


----------



## souljaboy (Mar 10, 2011)

Step666 said:


> One point against LG is their 12 month warranty but the same applies to Motorola and even Apple.

Click to collapse



well you buy an LG and have it for half a year and then tell me if its good or not , ive seen some in action , and they were sad excuses for phones


----------



## Limetab (Mar 10, 2011)

Looking at the posts here it looks like there is a hole in what is available...
It seems like all the manufacturers are not listening to what the users actually want.

I'm thinking something like a more robust nook color?

7" 1024x600 (or better)
Terga2
Front facing camera
Wifi Only
Bluetooth
no more than 500g
7-9 hr battery
Honeycomb w/ unlocked boot loader
costs would realistically  comes in around $450-500 US

Do you think it would fly?


----------



## galaxys (Mar 10, 2011)

Rimsha said:


> nexus is damn awesome.... NA i prefer you to wait for lil bit more till the new technology hit..

Click to collapse



Yep, gotta luv the HTC Nexus One developer device which has been keeping up with the new kids on the block! Maybe an HTC Pyramid upgrade when it shows up...


----------



## mets3214 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Help with next phone to get*

I currently have the iphone 4 and the samsung captivate. The captivates battery life is terrible for me, Im going to sell it for $250. I want to get an android phone. Im thinking of getting the Motorola Atrix, I can get a brand new one for $400. I want a fast phone with good battery life, nice screen, good camera, and good multimedia capabilities. What phone on at&t offers that? The nexus s would be perfect if it had at&t 3g and an sd card slot. I can upgrade in july and I will most likely upgrade to the iphone 5. I have the unlimited data plan, if I use the atrix, would my plan be changed cause at&t has a 2gb hspa + plan as well. Hope you guys on xda can help me out. Thanks.


----------



## CCBPES34 (Mar 11, 2011)

*HTC Flyer*

What do you guys think about the HTC Flyer? Pros, Cons?
I don't really care about screen size, but I'm more focused on how it looks. Vibrancy, Color, Saturation, Clearness, etc. Something to take on trips, long and short. I'm referring to the Wi-Fi Only Version, in case you're wondering. Any rumors of release date and pricing for the 32GB model.


----------



## galaxys (Mar 11, 2011)

Check out a lot of sticky thread info here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=947373


----------



## Trekfan422991 (Mar 11, 2011)

gotta go with the HD2..


did you know that wonderful device can run 7 different os's now.. 


and it does it great.. 


the best phone ever made period.!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oka1 (Mar 11, 2011)

Me, i would get the S2 and wait for that  not sure why you are having bad battery life on the Captivate, I have a vibrant and I am getting fantastic battery life with the custom Rom I am using. I would not get the Atrix (like the name though) motoblur makes modifying the phone messy........ Hold out for the S2


----------



## tsagod (Mar 11, 2011)

Really!!!!!!!!! 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## benson666 (Mar 11, 2011)

in any case a phone, which is preferable for the development community in order to have the chance to install new ROMs etc.

Concerning the stats: at the moment I'd go for Samsung Galaxy S2 as soon its available - but i still hope that HTC will release a model with similar hardware.


----------



## benson666 (Mar 11, 2011)

if it really has to be 3.2" i'd go also for the legend, love the alu-body-design.


----------



## MarOkVe (Mar 11, 2011)

Sorry .. I'm sorry but I still think there is  !!!


----------



## tolis626 (Mar 11, 2011)

souljaboy said:


> Im embaressed over this post on behalf of the xda community  ....
> 
> for anyone who reads this and isnt a regular here , we arent like him
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well,I do know what it is.I didn't mean that it cannot be the most powerful for a short while and I apologize if you were offended.But after a really short period it will be outperformed,that's for sure.Just look all around the phone-related sites.We android users have quad-core cpu's and twelve-core gpu's coming in late 2011/early 2012. 

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA App


----------



## SunJOE (Mar 11, 2011)

next cellpone must be a 4G phone...


----------



## SunJOE (Mar 11, 2011)

i think iphone5 with 4g before Jul....


----------



## lorijuan1024 (Mar 11, 2011)

I just sold my iPhone 4 bit the iPhone wont dissapoint you if you decide to get it. But if youwant roms go for android. And iPhone also holds its value to and so does the nexus s. So when a better dual for phone comes out I will sell my nexus and get it. I also get rid of my phones after 3-4 months 

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## MarOkVe (Mar 11, 2011)

I also ...   i think iphone5 with 4g before Jul ....


----------



## bookmark (Mar 11, 2011)

Motorola arix 4G is my choice


----------



## bookmark (Mar 11, 2011)

i like motorola xoom, but price is so expensive


----------



## meltwater (Mar 11, 2011)

OK, might be worth aiming for a tergra powered tablet after-all!!!

PlayStation Games Are Coming To Tegra Powered Smartphones
http://pocketnow.com/android/playstation-games-are-coming-to-tegra-powered-smartphones

The Elocity A7 for $350 or ($300 if you can) seems like a good option to me.


----------



## Umi_R98 (Mar 11, 2011)

If uR on contract, get something good now.. wait till contract is over then upgrade when multi-core phones are the norm.


----------



## rumitg2 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Tablet Thoughts*

Noook color


----------



## rumitg2 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Tablet future*


THIS IS NOT AN THREAD MEANT FOR APPLE HATE


I was curious to get the opinions of my fellow XDArs on the IPad 2.

personally i would love to have an ipad but video codec support is killer for me. Most of my videos are mkv's, avi's and the majority of them have either subs or are 720p and up. Im also not a fan of IOS on a 10" screen.
also i hate using itunes to sync all my media because itunes doesnt support the formats that i sue for most of my stuff 

I currently have a nook color running phiremods gingerbread. I love it and the 7" factor is a huge bonus for me. but on the other hand the battery life with the rom is not what i expect from a tablet.

THe XOOM is something that im a fan of but the price is killer and 10" seems to be kind of overkill to me.

anyone have any thoughts on the New Samsung tabs 10.1" and 8.9" I really am curious as to what will have the most developer support or any other thoughts in general would be helpful


----------



## jallenashley (Mar 11, 2011)

*guy tries to blow up phone.*

www dot youtube dot com/watch?v=Q5lW-P0HwOA[/url]

watch this video.  this guy is trying to get as many text messages as possible in 5 minutes.  lol


----------



## rumitg2 (Mar 11, 2011)

*[Q] tablet for the future*

THIS IS NOT AN THREAD MEANT FOR APPLE HATE


I was curious to get the opinions of my fellow XDArs on the IPad 2.

personally i would love to have an ipad but video codec support is killer for me. Most of my videos are mkv's, avi's and the majority of them have either subs or are 720p and up. Im also not a fan of IOS on a 10" screen.
also i hate using itunes to sync all my media because itunes doesnt support the formats that i sue for most of my stuff 

I currently have a nook color running phiremods gingerbread. I love it and the 7" factor is a huge bonus for me. but on the other hand the battery life with the rom is not what i expect from a tablet.

THe XOOM is something that im a fan of but the price is killer and 10" seems to be kind of overkill to me.

anyone have any thoughts on the New Samsung tabs 10.1" and 8.9" I really am curious as to what will have the most developer support or any other thoughts in general would be helpful


----------



## GamerJake0 (Mar 11, 2011)

*HTC Evo 4g OR Samsung Epic 4G?*

Okay so I'm still confused on which phone I should buy today.

The epic 4g, or the evo 4g.

Which phone will be worth getting on a 2 year contract for?

I WILL be getting one of these phones today, so quick opinions/suggestions will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## lqaddict (Mar 11, 2011)

It's all personal preference.
Epic has a hardware keyboard, and 4" SAMOLED screen
Evo is sporting 4.3" TFT LCD

As for the overall performance Epic has a superior GPU but it lags in other departments like a lackluster filesystem - RFS.
Go to the store and ask them if they have live demo's, and compare the two side by side.


----------



## GamerJake0 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks lqaddict for the reply.

Well unfortunately I don't live near any Sprint stores. I'm stuck just holding a display phone. 

Honestly I don't mind either one. i just want the better phone, more stable, ect. 

Which phone would you choose lqaddict?


----------



## mezo9090 (Mar 11, 2011)

my thoughts is that most of the devs will go to the Xoom since it will have an unlocked bootloader and that's a major factor here on XDA.
The iPad2 specs are good to me, I have an iPod touch, a milestone and an Xperia X10, seeing how much can you play with android and fit it exactly to your taste compared to the iOS says it all.
I am not an Apple Hater, I just loved android and how it works, that's all.
Back to tablets, I am going to wait and see which one will get the devs support ( most important Cyanogen  that will be the winner to me 

Sent from my Milestone using XDA Premium App


----------



## lqaddict (Mar 11, 2011)

I own vibrant and don't regret it one bit. Samsung is slow on software updates but there ia a reason I am here at xda. However, I think Evo gets a slightly better dev support and cm roms are more than likely be developed for HTC faster than for galaxy s.

Sent from my Bionix powered Vibrant


----------



## mandymariee (Mar 11, 2011)

Are there any new rumors for a new Sprint android device, yet?

I'm seriously considering getting the Evo... I just want a new phone... I'm trying my hardest to wait though.


----------



## captainswjr (Mar 12, 2011)

651 people browsing Evo forums (combined).
215 people browsing Epic forums (combined).


Bit more active here for the Evo.

The Epic has a better looking screen and a mechanical keyboard.

The Evo has a bigger screen and no moving parts.


----------



## xNixon (Mar 12, 2011)

*What tablet ? (Tried to find it but seems not to exsist?)*

What i'm looking for it something like this:
* Homecomb Android / Windows 7 - DualBoot Tablet (pref. 10")
* Dual-Core prosessor
* Tegra 2 GPU
* Good storagespace (64gb+?)

is there anything like this ? perhaps an android or windows tablet rooted with the possibility of adding the other OS myself without bugs ?

Might just be a bunch of silly questions but hey, didn't find the answers myself, maybe some of you guys have more to contribute with on this topic ?

Thanks in advance,
xNixon


----------



## haq.abdul (Mar 12, 2011)

As long as I live, I will never ever ever buy a Motorola Phone in my life.
They are the absolute worst Handset devices. You have been warned.


----------



## captainswjr (Mar 12, 2011)

Android doesn't seem ready for prime time on tablets yet. The iOS does what it's meant to do out of the box, seamlessly. The thing is, we're here.. Android based tablets will get worked on constantly by a bunch of enthusiasts just for the challenge. So eventually an Android based tablet will do everything an iOS tablet will do and more. 

I think it's going to be a matter of "wait and see" on the Samsung tablets. Since the Ipad2 dropped at the same price as the Ipad sold for they're going to have to be very aggressive with their pricing on the 10.1 Tab.


----------



## ArmitageID (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm still pretty new to all this, but the Xoom fits most of those criteria. Not sure of if there are any Win 7 phone ports available for it. I'm assuming the dev community is ramping up hacking the hack out of it though. May just be a matter of time.


----------



## ArmitageID (Mar 12, 2011)

Probably sound like a broken record, but for $200 I'm loving the Nook Color. I've been trying every hack that I can find on it. I just tested out the SD version of CM7 with Bluetooth enabled and it paired up with my BlackBerry just fine. I was able to copy contacts, pics and vids over. Wish I could use my BlackBerry for internet via bluetooth tethering, but not sure if thats possible. I saw some tether app, but their web forums said they dont have support for android/blackberry bluetooth tethering for wifi. WIth that said, I CAN bluetooth tether my laptop and blackberry.


----------



## MMontanez347 (Mar 12, 2011)

get the g2x (lg optimus) its going to be awesome =D


----------



## talktothehandroid (Mar 12, 2011)

Maybe a late response.  Coming from an HTC Eris, I really enjoy my HTC EVO 4G.  I love the customizing options.  I am a newbie, but I can flash a new rom easily on my unlocked rooted EVO.  Good luck choosing.


----------



## denshigomi (Mar 12, 2011)

Given the choices in the poll, I'd recommend either the Samsung or the LG, with a leaning toward the LG due to personal preference.


----------



## muerteman (Mar 12, 2011)

Correct me if im wrong but i dont think what ur asking for is possible. Any of the androids after 1.6 can boot on a x86 processor and windows 7 (i presume you mean the desktop os) cannot boot on an arm processor 
Edit: definatly not gonna find anything eith honrycomb. Xoom is the only one with that.

Sent from my VEGAn-TAB-v1.0.0b5.1.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## globalninja (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm gonna add my opinion as a epic owner:

We have ext4 modded roms in our forum and they are stable. The devs community is AWESOME don't let the smaller size fool you. The screen on the epic is great. Keyboard is also great. 

Now that we have a more updated froyo, we have insanely fast roms. I am currently on ACS's rom and I have my windows transition speed set to fast, there is ZERO delay in page loading I have seen absolutely no stuttering or lag. My battery lasts all day no problems with medium to heavy usage.

I can't speak for the evo 4g, but I'm sure it is a great device. You jus have to wait for someone to come and give their opinion.

Sent from my Epic 4g using XDA App


----------



## JahmeZZ (Mar 12, 2011)

In my opinion Go with the htc EVO. It combines great software and superior hardware. You can't go wrong. Best decision I made!!


----------



## TareX (Mar 12, 2011)

Go for the EPIC:

1) Super AMOLED 4" screen.
2) Gorgeous keyboard
3) Excellent build
4) Hummingbird
5) Better battery life


----------



## hnernes (Mar 12, 2011)

*Samsung Galaxy S*

I am very pleased with my Galaxy S. Very fun to experiment on tweaking the ROM and Kernel. I imagine that the Galaxy S2 will be similar in the OS department so that it wil be possible to tweak also that one.


----------



## jrloz (Mar 12, 2011)

globalninja said:


> I'm gonna add my opinion as a epic owner:
> 
> We have ext4 modded roms in our forum and they are stable. The devs community is AWESOME don't let the smaller size fool you. The screen on the epic is great. Keyboard is also great.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



completely agree with everything said here.  acs rom  is by far my fav rom.  

one advantage of the evo is the no moving parts.  my epic has a little oreo effect so thats a -1, but i'm sure its fixable, i've just never looked into it.

but i think people would agree that both phones are great and will remain relevant for quite a while.


----------



## rumitg2 (Mar 12, 2011)

Personaly i really want an ipad 2 cause its so new and shiny but the xooms(android) ability to more easily play alot more video formats and overal customization is killer for me.

I dont hate apple, i just like android a bit more beause im geekier and want to experiment with it. 

I have high hopes for the 8.9" samsung tab because it is a new size that i want to try out.


----------



## therealjbird (Mar 12, 2011)

Agree with the earlier post, Motorola phones give you nothing but headaches after a while.


----------



## therealjbird (Mar 12, 2011)

I'd be interested in the Tegra too with playstation games coming to them


----------



## therealjbird (Mar 12, 2011)

I tihnk I'd lean towards the Epic, but I don't think you can go wrong either way


----------



## Stonent (Mar 13, 2011)

*[Q] Kaiser or Mogul for hacking?*

I can get a Kaiser or Mogul pretty cheap (less than $40 USD). I'd like to have a "play" phone to mess with WM roms since I've never had a WM phone but would also like to try some Android roms.

I'm on Verizon at the moment but don't plan on actually activating the phone I buy.

However my wife is a little bit jealous of all the cool stuff I can do with my Eris, so maybe I might run the other phone off Wifi and run Android from Haret.

Of those two, what would you recommend for a first time WMer?

http://pdadb.net/index.php?m=pdacomparer&id1=861&id2=697

Looks like the Kaiser has more ram, but the mogul has more available storage.

Of course if money were no object it would definitely be an HD2.


----------



## Topone (Mar 13, 2011)

*Kaiser*

Kaiser is one of the best phones i've ever had, i would recommend it.
Bye


----------



## agregatx (Mar 13, 2011)

I think Xoom is the best, but I own an Archos 101 and I'm happy with it


----------



## meltwater (Mar 13, 2011)

therealjbird said:


> I'd be interested in the Tegra too with playstation games coming to them

Click to collapse



Not quite sure what they are planning to do about controls though.

It just down to cost I guess, the Nook is good but it does seem quite close to the Elocity A7 in price $250 verses $300).  If suppose it depends if you can get the nook for $200 or not, $100 is quite a difference at that point.


----------



## QUYCAN07T3 (Mar 13, 2011)

I think you shuold choice a HD2


----------



## ballindroid (Mar 13, 2011)

if i was you i would wait about 2 months and about 30 tablets will be available ; )​


----------



## Regii (Mar 13, 2011)

Regii said:


> I'm a little lost right now
> When I get the money, I plan to upgrade from my Galaxy 3... but the question is which phone to get?
> I was pondering between Samsung Galaxy S (I heard Darky's Rom works wonders?) and the HTC Desire HD...
> What I'd use it for is definitely emulation, but also Internet Browsing (well, duh) and a lot of texting, I was just wondering which of the two is better to get the job done (psx4droid  or fpse, n64oid...)

Click to collapse



Anyone? :s


----------



## whenri14 (Mar 14, 2011)

android tabs


----------



## The Dogan (Mar 14, 2011)

I reckon you might do better going with the Nexus S. It's pretty popular and if it's anything like the Nexus One then it's going to get better and stay better than newer phones. But out of the two you posted, Galaxy S definitely.


----------



## Regii (Mar 14, 2011)

The Dogan said:


> I reckon you might do better going with the Nexus S. It's pretty popular and if it's anything like the Nexus One then it's going to get better and stay better than newer phones. But out of the two you posted, Galaxy S definitely.

Click to collapse



So power-wise Nexus S trumps over the DHD and GS?
btw. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZVOefOqd4c WHAT THE HELL  Too powerful of a processor? Saw SGS do with better sound already... since I'm really hoping to be playing stuff like Digimon, CTR or the Final Fantasies fluently on my future handset, which I saw the DHD and SGS do quite well so far.

PS: After comparing the three of them... the Hardware of the Nexus S and the Galaxy S are approximately the same... same 3D Chip and same CPU, same amount of RAM... DHD has more RAM and a slightly different CPU.


----------



## The Dogan (Mar 14, 2011)

The Desire HD is better based on specs alone. The updates and custom roms for Nexus S will probably be better than those on the Desire HD though.


----------



## Regii (Mar 14, 2011)

The Dogan said:


> The Desire HD is better based on specs alone. The updates and custom roms for Nexus S will probably be better than those on the Desire HD though.

Click to collapse



So they aren't already? Well, thing is that it will take some time anyway till I have the money... and I'd guess that those specs do help achieve some kind of edge, wouldn't they?


----------



## gav12345 (Mar 14, 2011)

the leo hd2 is superb and i would never sell it to be honest

wife has samsug gs and loves it and it is a good one as well but i prefere the bigger screen lol


----------



## AeroXes (Mar 14, 2011)

I would recommend the ZTE Blade, but don't take that now, its successor is coming out soon in May which will have Android 2.3 Gingerbread and a 800MHZ processor (ZTE blade's was 600MHZ). No qwerty keyboard though.


----------



## Regii (Mar 14, 2011)

AeroXes said:


> I would recommend the ZTE Blade, but don't take that now, its successor is coming out soon in May which will have Android 2.3 Gingerbread and a 800MHZ processor (ZTE blade's was 600MHZ). No qwerty keyboard though.

Click to collapse



Not distributed in Germany... at least not under that name. Seems like it's called ZTE Blase, Orange San Francisco AND, here in Germany, Base Lutea.

Thought about the HD2 as well already... but the DHD seemed more attractive to me somehow... and I still don't get how the hell it's able to run like 6 different OSs...


----------



## macbill (Mar 14, 2011)

what is SAR?


----------



## aelole (Mar 14, 2011)

*Galaxy Tab or a new tablet?*

Hi
I have to decide whether to trade my satellite receiver with a galaxy tab or to buy a moto xoom or notion ink. Is galaxy tab mature enough to fullfill my needs(custom roms, good flash experience. 1080p decoding)? 
Will it have honeycomb in the future?  
On the other hand are honeycomb tablets ready for the attack? Or shall I wait for them to mature? 

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjay_2001 (Mar 14, 2011)

*Best android mobile??*

i am in INDIA..... i am planning to shift from SE Xperia X10i to some other cool android mobile!!
guyz i need a good suggestion for buying!!


----------



## The Dogan (Mar 14, 2011)

@Regii: The Nexus S and Galaxy S both have Cyanogen ROMs (the Galaxy S' isn't offical) but the Desire HD doesn't. If you're not fussed about that then I would go for the Desire HD.


----------



## Regii (Mar 14, 2011)

The Dogan said:


> @Regii: The Nexus S and Galaxy S both have Cyanogen ROMs (the Galaxy S' isn't offical) but the Desire HD doesn't. If you're not fussed about that then I would go for the Desire HD.

Click to collapse



Well, Cyanogen is not a necessity for me although it would seem nice to have. I'd expect a DHD version for it anyway as there are already versions for the normal Desire and Desire Z... although Revolution HD, for example, seems to work well as well.
What occurred to me was that right now, the Optimus Speed is roughly the same price as the aforementioned handsets, and seeing as I need some time to get the money anyway...


----------



## analyst303 (Mar 14, 2011)

Iphone dude,

nothing like iphone.


----------



## snorfonius (Mar 15, 2011)

Regii said:


> Well, Cyanogen is not a necessity for me although it would seem nice to have. I'd expect a DHD version for it anyway as there are already versions for the normal Desire and Desire Z... although Revolution HD, for example, seems to work well as well.
> What occurred to me was that right now, the Optimus Speed is roughly the same price as the aforementioned handsets, and seeing as I need some time to get the money anyway...

Click to collapse



As far as I'm concerned you should all just get teh Defy 
+nice specs (cpu runs fine at 1,1 GHz, starts getting unstable at 1,25)
+huge internal storage (no more bothering with app2sd  )
+battery (if configured properly 3-4 days of occasional use are very possible... don't get that too often with them smartphones  )
+durable (ok, the pool-jumping-ad might be a bit of an exaggeration, but it's especially nice to have a display that doesn't scratch when carried in pocket without case)
+price (I'm lacking the overview, but at around 200€ you probably won't get many alternatives)

-closed bootloader (meaning somewhat slower custom rom development & a little more work, and no cyanogen, but who cares  )
-no gpu


----------



## Regii (Mar 15, 2011)

snorfonius said:


> As far as I'm concerned you should all just get teh Defy
> +nice specs (cpu runs fine at 1,1 GHz, starts getting unstable at 1,25)
> +huge internal storage (no more bothering with app2sd  )
> +battery (if configured properly 3-4 days of occasional use are very possible... don't get that too often with them smartphones  )
> ...

Click to collapse



Lack of gpu is a huge no-no for me, especially considering i want to play with it... and I don't want to bother with Motorola whatsoever...bad experiences in the past

And no way in hell am I gonna bother with getting an iPhone 

Sent from my Lestatious Gingy using XDA App


----------



## ivang2010 (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm really interested to buy an Adam Ink or the Motorola Xoom, mainly to develop and test app/game... somebody have maybe already worked on both them?


----------



## couto607 (Mar 15, 2011)

So, besides the Flyer, what other tablets is HTC releasing this year? I'm looking at buying one and would like some advice. I plan on sticking with HTC.


----------



## nism0o (Mar 15, 2011)

The HTC Pyramid loooks awesome ;D


----------



## ivang2010 (Mar 15, 2011)

ah yes, there is also the Flayer... but it won't run gingerbread os version, right?


----------



## UnNewGuy (Mar 15, 2011)

aliwaqas said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here is an infographic that briefly draws comparison between different Android tabs such as Galaxy, Optimus Pad, Notion ink etc.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




In regard to this comparison what is the difference between a Tegra 1Ghz Dual Core and a Tegra 250? Are they not the same thing?

This Comparison is fairly inadequate as it does not show many of he feature differences between these devices.

I read recently that Apple defeats zoom in graphical performance and that it is mainly due to the amount of pixels Xoom needs to push, does that mean that Adam might defeat Xoom in the same way?

I have be looking at the Adam for some time too, if NI can pull up their socks and if Honeycomb appears I will go that way. Too many lies and broken promises can sour the soup however and I don't know if I can trust NI to replace/fix if I were to get a defective unit.

So if not NIA I will root a nook and wait for Superman to save me.


----------



## RMXO (Mar 15, 2011)

Here's the upcoming Android Tablet by Pionner & it has an BTO option also.

http://www.pioneercomputers.com.au/products/configure.asp?c1=183&c2=185&id=3291

Phandroid article:

http://phandroid.com/2011/03/15/pio...ntender-or-herald-of-the-next-gen-knock-offs/

I configured the tablet with 64GB SSD & it came out to be 989 & the best thing it does come with a microSD slot, so you can have 96GB total (SSD & microSD) of storage. But, I'm not sure if I would want to spend a $1k on a tablet though.

Here are the specs.



> Specifications
> 
> Processor	• nVidia Tegra II T20
> • 1GHz dual-core
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## dainy (Mar 15, 2011)

Omnichron said:


> Optimus T P509 of course!

Click to collapse



hello,i am new of this forum,i just want to say hello to you


----------



## RMXO (Mar 15, 2011)

removed the non-sense I posted


----------



## meltwater (Mar 15, 2011)

aelole said:


> Hi
> I have to decide whether to trade my satellite receiver with a galaxy tab or to buy a moto xoom or notion ink. Is galaxy tab mature enough to fullfill my needs(custom roms, good flash experience. 1080p decoding)?
> Will it have honeycomb in the future?
> On the other hand are honeycomb tablets ready for the attack? Or shall I wait for them to mature?
> ...

Click to collapse



Avoid the galaxy tab unless you wait for a new one, it is well underpowered for the price. Xoom does seem to be good device, but still a lot of money.  The Adam Ink has always looked nice, but it's a long time coming and I wonder if it will be out-gunned by now.



ivang2010 said:


> I'm really interested to buy an Adam Ink or the Motorola Xoom, mainly to develop and test app/game... somebody have maybe already worked on both them?

Click to collapse





UnNewGuy said:


> In regard to this comparison what is the difference between a Tegra 1Ghz Dual Core and a Tegra 250? Are they not the same thing?
> 
> This Comparison is fairly inadequate as it does not show many of he feature differences between these devices.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yep Tegra 1Ghz Dual Core and a Tegra 250 are the same as far as I know.

From the benchmarks I've seen the iPad2's A9 is a lot more powerful than Tegra, at the moment it has the edge I think.  But then, Nvidia have plenty more chips in the pipeline, plus chips similar to the NGP will no doubt filter through to the tablet market.  There is plenty more to come, plus screen technology is still developing (resistive/capacitative combo).

The advantage I can see is devs will find it easier to develop apps/games which make use of the processor power on the iPad2 since it is a single hardware target.  But in all cases most software is not taking full advantage of the processing power available, I'd say there is a lot of catching up to do.


----------



## somewall (Mar 16, 2011)

HTC Pyramid http://www.engadget.com/2011/03/15/htc-ignite-prime-and-pyramid-renders-surface/

" 4.3-inch 960 x 540 display, 8 megapixel primary and 1.3 megapixel front cameras, 768MB of RAM, and Android 3.0 (that last bit doesn't sound right to us, though -- Android 2.x with Sense would be more plausible). " - From Engadget Link

No mention of which processor, though probs a dual core Qualcomm. Looks to have a aluminium unibody as well. Good screen res which is a Super LCD meaning no blurry colour gradient on the Atrix.


----------



## Le_Black (Mar 16, 2011)

*[Q] Making a choice...*

I have had for nearly a year a HTC HD2. I was able to play around for all that time and get it on android thanks to this marvelous community. 
My HD2 got lost  :somewhere in the suisse alps  and now i have this thing to do which is to replace the HTC HD2. For the moment I see 2 options eventually but I need some of your advice to confirm my choice. On the right side I would go for the HTC DESIRE HD and on the Left side the HTC INCREADIBLE S .

What would be the "good" pick or is there something better...


thanks in advance


----------



## SAPPH1RE (Mar 16, 2011)

There's upcoming wave of dual cre phone coming.. lg optimus 3d, lg revolution, samsung galaxy s 2, motorola atrix, droid 3 and so on.. if you can wait, then wait for those dual core, at least its future proof.. between desire hd and incredible s, if u like big screen and major development of android, go for desire hd.. if u need 4g, then incredible s is for u..

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA App


----------



## Le_Black (Mar 16, 2011)

SAPPH1RE said:


> There's upcoming wave of dual cre phone coming.. lg optimus 3d, lg revolution, samsung galaxy s 2, motorola atrix, droid 3 and so on.. if you can wait, then wait for those dual core, at least its future proof.. between desire hd and incredible s, if u like big screen and major development of android, go for desire hd.. if u need 4g, then incredible s is for u..
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA App

Click to collapse



thank you for your answer


----------



## saurabh88 (Mar 16, 2011)

sanjay_2001 said:


> i am in INDIA..... i am planning to shift from SE Xperia X10i to some other cool android mobile!!
> guyz i need a good suggestion for buying!!

Click to collapse



samsung gaksxy s @19k.very good option.and htc desire also now desire z and desire hd


----------



## luzhuwang (Mar 16, 2011)

Desire HD is best


----------



## ju1cy (Mar 16, 2011)

Tsktsk said:


> I'm deciding about my first Android phone. I want a phone with a very low EU SAR (0.20 - 0.60) and Android 2.1 - 2.2 . Can you help me?

Click to collapse



HTC Desire


----------



## OLHOdeLATA (Mar 16, 2011)

I vote on Galaxy S 2!
thanks


----------



## OLHOdeLATA (Mar 16, 2011)

I realy love those HTC models!!! vote for them!


----------



## zgod3189 (Mar 16, 2011)

*best imo*

get the new motorola one!


----------



## zgod3189 (Mar 16, 2011)

*new*

samsung thunderbird!! fuego!


----------



## jadenrodriguez (Mar 17, 2011)

*which phone*

ok so i got a couple of phones i got to pick from 
1.HTC Evo
2.Nexus One 
3.Evo Shift
4.G2
5.HTC Desire HD
ok so in my opinion i love big phones so htc evo and htc desire andddd the G2 are on the top of the list so whats the best in yalls opinion


----------



## trueblood (Mar 17, 2011)

*Sprint vs. motorola atrix.*

ok so i currently have at&t and was super interested in the atrix with the dual core processor.  well since att is screwing with their system even my  current phone is screwing up.  i was wondering if current sprint users could give me an opinion of their network.  also looking to hear from atrix users to see if they think its worth staying with at&t


----------



## Tjwoo (Mar 17, 2011)

i think it's pretty important to tell us where you're located. ISP service quality depends heavily on location


----------



## vortec_blaze (Mar 17, 2011)

Get the Desire


----------



## meltwater (Mar 17, 2011)

I've finally order one!
I've gone for the ultra cheep route of $90 for one.

I'm not expecting too much for the price, but hopefully it'll do some of what I want, fingers crossed it'll be enough for playing videos, as a eReader and development platform.

Here's the spec...

CPU	 Telechip Tcc8902, 800MHz
Operation System	 Android 2.1
RAM	 256MB
ROM（Memory）	 2GB 
Shell Material	 Plastic
Screen	 Size	 7 Inch
Type	 Resistive Screen
Resolution	 800 x 480px
Visible Angle	 120°

Extend Card	 Support TF card 
Camera	 Yes，0.3 Megapixels
Gravity Sensor	 Yes
Multi-Touch	 No
Flash	 No
Android Market	 Yes, support
Youtube	 Yes

Video	 1080P, AVI/MOV/MP4/RMVB/FLV/MKV…
Music	 MP3/WMA/WAV/APE/AAC/FLAC/OGG
Ebook	 TXT, PDF, HTML, RTF, FB2…
Skype	 Yes
GPS	 No
Email and Browser	 Yes, built in
WIFI	 Yes, 802.11 b/g
3G	 No
Earphone Interface	 3.5mm

Product Size	 192 x 114 x 15mm
Product Weight	 330g

Extend Port	 1 x MINI TF card slot
1 x HDMI port
1 x 3.5mm slot


----------



## gekrem (Mar 17, 2011)

the motoral one rocks!!!!!


----------



## TripleAAA1/12 (Mar 17, 2011)

*[Q] Purchasing new phone soon would like here your opinion*

I am a total noob to smart phones and looking into getting one on the Verizon network. I now have a BB tour and often want to thow it as far away from me as possible, mostly due to the traking ball. I have a friend with the Incredible who loves it and was going back n forth between that and the droid X. I want to root it and be able to personalize and mod it to make it my own. I own a PSP (play station portable) that is hacked and I often modify so I'm up to the task of learning to do the same for my new phone. Since I have never owned a android phone I don't really have any preferences between Sense or Motoblur. I have been leaning toward the X only because of the camera and bigger screen. I wear loos fitting pants so I don't think size will be a issue. The storm was just released today but is $100 more than the x so not I'm interested in it. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. As this being my first post and being a noob I know I will have a lot more questions soon as I am looking to purchase tomorrow.


----------



## FLAC Vest (Mar 17, 2011)

galaxys said:


> Yep, gotta luv the HTC Nexus One developer device which has been keeping up with the new kids on the block! Maybe an HTC Pyramid upgrade when it shows up...

Click to collapse



Keeping up and beating in some cases; referring to battery life, speed, and IMO has the best build and functionality (led light and light ball) of any phone out right now. 

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## FLAC Vest (Mar 17, 2011)

@Triple AAA you should just create a new thread, I'm sure you'll get more elaborate responses. 

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## FLAC Vest (Mar 17, 2011)

jadenrodriguez said:


> ok so i got a couple of phones i got to pick from
> 1.HTC Evo
> 2.Nexus One
> 3.Evo Shift
> ...

Click to collapse



If you have to get a phone now, I would say the Desire HD, then Evolution for screen size.

Personally I would get the Nexus 1 because of the amazing development behind it and always having the new (and best) OS on the phone. 

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## FLAC Vest (Mar 17, 2011)

trueblood said:


> ok so i currently have at&t and was super interested in the atrix with the dual core processor.  well since att is screwing with their system even my  current phone is screwing up.  i was wondering if current sprint users could give me an opinion of their network.  also looking to hear from atrix users to see if they think its worth staying with at&t

Click to collapse



I loved the phone for the screen resolution and speed, but personally I think dual cores aaren't needed right now, not for the current applications and programs we run on our phones now anyway.

My nexus 1 is just as fast, and there are a lot of small problems with the Atrix that could have been ironed out if they didn't rush to get it out first. 

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## TripleAAA1/12 (Mar 17, 2011)

FLAC Vest said:


> @Triple AAA you should just create a new thread, I'm sure you'll get more elaborate responses.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Thanks FLAC Vest, I did but it was moved to here


----------



## tactwo (Mar 17, 2011)

Nexus S of course!


----------



## Fenix_999 (Mar 18, 2011)

*Best android business phone*

Hi,

What do you guys think is the best android for business purposes?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## VistaPOWA (Mar 19, 2011)

Is the Samsung Galaxy Ace any good? I'm planning on switching from my Nokia 5800.


----------



## The Dogan (Mar 19, 2011)

My contracts up in June/July. 

After seeing Nvidia's plans for Tegra 3 phones by christmas/January I'm thinking if I buy one of the new dual cores when my contract is up then I'll just have buyers regret when the Tegra 3's drop. So what I'm thinking is buy the Orange San Francisco (ZTE Blade) (£100), unlock it and switch to a 1 month contract with Tesco (250 minutes, 500 texts and 500MB data for a £10 a month).

This means I get an Android phone for low cost and no commitments _and_ can then get a more capable one around christmas without spending loads now. I'll also get to mess around with flashing the SanFran with CyanogenMod so I'll be less likely to brick a phone or mess something up when I get a Tegra 3 based phone.

What does everyone reckon? It'll also give the DS, N64 and PSX emulators a chance to evolve some more. Also will the SanFran be able to run the GBA emulator?


----------



## TrueYears (Mar 19, 2011)

*Whats a good cheap Android tablet?*

User left to pursuit less elitism forums


----------



## redbullcat (Mar 19, 2011)

Notion Ink Adam or Viewsonic Gtablet, or Advent Vega if you're in the UK. 

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## Challenger1967 (Mar 20, 2011)

*Looking to buy a Android Phone*

Hello,
I am pretty new to android which is why I am asking this.
I am looking to buy a used android that is under 100 that is stable and fast.  don't care how old it is or the data speed.  I don't need a keyboard, but it is a plus.
Thank you,
Eric


----------



## foxman31292 (Mar 20, 2011)

Im very happy with the droid X


----------



## Challenger1967 (Mar 20, 2011)

*Most Reliable Android Phone*

Just looking for a decent phone that I can buy off craigslist for under 100 bucks.  Thank you


----------



## TrueYears (Mar 20, 2011)

anyone? Help?


----------



## amfslash (Mar 20, 2011)

*DesireHD now or wait for Atrix?*

Hi all. As the title say, I'm torn between freetting a DHD now or wait for the Atrix to arrive here in Malaysia. Of course I want either the SGS2 or the Atrix but it will take a while. I have the Galaxy Tab n Motorola Defy now. Thinking of selling the Tab as I seldom use it if not travelling. So wanting to replace both Defy n Tab for a 4incher. I can afford to get DHD n sell it on for the Atrix later. Opinions?

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA App


----------



## TrueYears (Mar 20, 2011)

I go for the Atrix just because its better than the DHD and WAY cheaper than the SGS2 (cant believe its going to be a 1000 dollars phone)


----------



## ArdorNg (Mar 20, 2011)

Well, you can wait if you already have the Defy... Or i'd say go for the Incredible S, it's available in Malaysia soon, right? We never know when we will get the SGS2 or Atrix or if we will even get any of these phones! Even if we do, don't forget, trade tariffs will jack the price up another ~30% from the RRP you see elsewhere.


----------



## carmeng4evr (Mar 20, 2011)

The only android phone i can see for that price would be

T-mobile
1)G1
2)Mytouch 3g
3)motorola cliq
4)Motorola Cliq xt
5)Samsung Behold

Sprint
1)Samsung Moment
2)Sprint Hero
3)Maybe a samsung intercept(which is an updated samsung moment)

Verizon
1)OG droid
2)Droid eris
3)Lg ally
4)Motorola Devour(Definitely this one, although id go for an eris)

At&t
1)Motorola Backflip(Definitely can find this under 100 bucks)
2)Motorola flipside or flipshot(i cant think of the actual  name)
3)Maybe an HTC aria...


----------



## b3nc3 (Mar 20, 2011)

*reliable*

i would recommend motorola droid.


----------



## nemesis-odzaci (Mar 20, 2011)

htc tattoo with custom rom


----------



## b3nc3 (Mar 20, 2011)

*i would*

I would also recommend desire hd. such a great device.


----------



## SteveG12543 (Mar 20, 2011)

carmeng4evr said:


> The only android phone i can see for that price would be
> 
> T-mobile
> 1)G1
> ...

Click to collapse



Ironic. I was mid saying you forgot the Droid Incredible for VZW when I got two random reboots lol... I blame my new kernel... Gotta switch that. Forget my recommendation lol.

Sent from my Droid Incredible running Myn's Warm TwoPointTwo RLS5.3.


----------



## warningshot (Mar 20, 2011)

hey,
dont you guys think 7" is just too small?


----------



## Step666 (Mar 20, 2011)

warningshot said:


> hey,
> dont you guys think 7" is just too small?

Click to collapse



The term is 'personal preference'.


----------



## Step666 (Mar 20, 2011)

Galaxy S2.
It'll be head and shoulders above the Atrix.


----------



## BenWadePL (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm now have hd2
If I be buying new phone it be Desire HD


----------



## TypeUsernameHere (Mar 20, 2011)

I would recommend most Verizon phones. Almost all are pretty reliable. But my favorites are Droids. I absolutely loved my first Droid and I love my Droid 2. I have heard that the iPhone has had issues. So, try to stay away from that.


----------



## Challenger1967 (Mar 20, 2011)

Thank you for response I forgot to say I have T-mobile.  So I can only use sim card phones haha.  

I have the g1 at the moment and it keeps rebooting itself, pissing me the eff off


----------



## richardpearce123 (Mar 20, 2011)

Id probably say the Desire HD or even maybethe HD2. If it were me Id have the Desire HD and run the RCMix Gingerbread release and youre sweet..


----------



## I Am Marino (Mar 20, 2011)

Best Buy Mobile sold me this Incredible for $100 with an upgrade, they also have the Droid 2 for $50 and the X $100. Although I don't know if these prices still stand.

If it's solely from Craigslist, go for the D1.

EDIT: Oh, just T Mobile. Look around the Optimus phones.

Sent from my Incredible with the XDA Premium App.


----------



## FLAC Vest (Mar 20, 2011)

@Dogsbody

You should definitely do that. I honestly think that with the applications that are already made and the battery life some of these top tier single core phones get, dual core isn't really neccessary right now.

I had the Atrix and compared it directly with my Captivate and Nexus and it really wasn't worth the upgrade at this point.

I'm going to wait until this Christmas or whatever and see what comes out then; at least until the summer. 

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## meltwater (Mar 20, 2011)

warningshot said:


> hey,
> dont you guys think 7" is just too small?

Click to collapse



its not the size its how you use it...

I know a lot of 7 inch samsung tab users say its just the right size but then they have paid a lot for it.  It does depend what you will use it for and where.


----------



## killabee44 (Mar 20, 2011)

*Atrix or Evo3d on Sprint? Which would you choose?*

Hey everyone,

So, it looks pretty much a sure thing that the Motorola Atrix will be going to Sprint. Also, the Evo3d will be announced very soon. 

They are both dual core smartphones and both seem top notch. One thing that is making me lean HTC is the locked boot loader on the Atrix (but I heard it was rooted very quickly).

I know it' s early, but based on what we know, which would you pick?


----------



## Chrisg5110 (Mar 20, 2011)

*[Q] ADVICE Needed for poorly phone. New one?*

Hi, 
Currently own an o2 Stellar. ALthough old, it has served me well for many years.

However, the touch screen is now not responding to touch, just happened over night.

Can navigate basic functions via the front keys but otherwise useless.

So advice on the following would be appreciated...

_* Ideally love to keep it, can I replace screen (ebay approx £25)
   Would this be easy to do and solve problem?
   Like to keep as lots of info on

* Or buy an updated model, but what do I buy? ARHHH HELP
   I like my o2 Stellar as it has GPS on, I currently have TomTom installed so   
   would like Windows Mobile with GPS so I can reinstall TOMTOM

   Other requirements would be wifi, but those are only main requirements._

What do people recommend?

Regards
Chris G


----------



## iLiberate (Mar 20, 2011)

*Looking for large display android device?*

I'm looking for a phone that has android or can have android put on it that is GSM and has a 4+ inch touch display. What are my options? HD2, Inspire 4g... what else?


----------



## TrueYears (Mar 20, 2011)

http://www.merimobiles.com/Malata_ZpadT2_10_Capacitive_MultiTouch_Tegra_2_1G_p/meri0545.htm

http://www.merimobiles.com/Herotab_C9_built_in_GPS_Samsung_1Ghz_Capacitive_p/meri0563.htm

http://www.merimobiles.com/Herotab_MID816_Android_2_2_Flash_10_1_1_2GHz_8GB_p/meri0541.htm

http://www.merimobiles.com/Herotab_C8_Samsung_1GHZ_Free_2GB_Micro_SD_Card_p/meri0552.htm

http://www.merimobiles.com/Herotab_C9_built_in_GPS_Samsung_1Ghz_Capacitive_p/meri0563.htm

here is my list of tablets which interest me 

I think the Mlata Zad is a good choise but there is no GPS 

I am looking for a tablet above 7 inches 
Dual core 
1GB Ram 
screen bigger than 800X800 (or 640)
GPS 

below 300 (maximum 500) 

any thoughts?


----------



## oka1 (Mar 20, 2011)

Dell has a 5" one  streak  I think it is called, there is another out there has a 4.8"


----------



## Step666 (Mar 21, 2011)

Android devices with 4.0"+ screens

As an aside, Dell have an offer on just now where if you buy a laptop or desktop costing $699.99+ from them, you can get the Streak for $99 off-contract.
If you live in the US anyway...


----------



## dbsoccer14 (Mar 21, 2011)

thunderbolt's gunna be crazy


----------



## Sugarkryptonite (Mar 21, 2011)

*[Q] Motorola Atrix vs Samsung Galaxy S Vibrant - which would you buy?*

Hey guys

I'm in a bit of a conundrum. I'm with Bell and obviously the only 2 good Android phones they have are the Atrix and the Galaxy S Vibrant. 

I've been researching the Atrix for the better part of a week now and I know a lot about it (and a lot about it's flaws I might add). I also just peaked into the Galaxy S (I9000) forums a few minutes ago and saw the problems that the Bell Galaxy S's are having.

So my question to you guys is: If you were on Bell and had to choose between either of these 2 phones, what would you get?


Very fast vs Pretty quick
Locked vs unlocked bootloader
Not many custom roms (and none that really do that much) vs A lot of different ROMS
2 Touch maximum vs > 2 (don't know exact number for the Galaxy)
Smaller vs bigger battery
Motorola updates (rare I hear? Maybe not even possibility of getting 2.4) vs Samsung updates

And the list goes on and on...

What would you choose & WHY?

Thanks a lot,
Elliott


----------



## TrueYears (Mar 21, 2011)

Atrix 4G
Dual core 
1gb Ram 
CON: screen is not as good as the SGS


----------



## Sugarkryptonite (Mar 21, 2011)

TrueYears said:


> Atrix 4G
> Dual core
> 1gb Ram
> CON: screen is not as good as the SGS

Click to collapse



Thanks but specs aside, is there any other reason for making your choice? Doesn't the locked bootloader bother you?


----------



## I Am Marino (Mar 21, 2011)

A locked bootloader wouldn't bother me because honestly, if I'm gonna dish out for a phone, I want to like it stock just in case.

Sent from my Incredible with the XDA Premium App.


----------



## z33dev33l (Mar 21, 2011)

In all actuality I'd go with the atrix not because of it's stupid processor but because of the build quality. Even in an otterbox case my mothers paint has chipped off of the back of the vibrant. Also the vibrant has a ridiculous amount of lag issues which aren't always fixed with the one click lag fix. I had to odin flash my moms every couple months. It sucks that the Atrix is only 2 point multi-touch... I did not know that. I believe the Galaxy S series are all  5 point. Aside from the only 2 point multi-touch the atrix is the clear winner of the two...


----------



## blooddrinkindevil (Mar 21, 2011)

hmmm go for desire :-D !!


----------



## HenrietteK (Mar 21, 2011)

*Which 7 inch tablet?*

Hello.
I'm thinking about getting a 7 inch tablet at some point. At this point I'm not to worried about whether it runs Android 2.3/2.4 or 3.0 but I would like it to have (more or less) the same buildin features as the Galaxy Tab without (to much?) hacking.
So, I've looked at the Galaxy Tab, HTC Flyer and the Asus Eee Memo but are there any others out there that I'm missing? Any suggestions?

Thanks
Henriette


----------



## Sugarkryptonite (Mar 21, 2011)

I Am Marino said:


> A locked bootloader wouldn't bother me because honestly, if I'm gonna dish out for a phone, I want to like it stock just in case.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible with the XDA Premium App.

Click to collapse





z33dev33l said:


> In all actuality I'd go with the atrix not because of it's stupid processor but because of the build quality. Even in an otterbox case my mothers paint has chipped off of the back of the vibrant. Also the vibrant has a ridiculous amount of lag issues which aren't always fixed with the one click lag fix. I had to odin flash my moms every couple months. It sucks that the Atrix is only 2 point multi-touch... I did not know that. I believe the Galaxy S series are all  5 point. Aside from the only 2 point multi-touch the atrix is the clear winner of the two...

Click to collapse





blooddrinkindevil said:


> hmmm go for desire :-D !!

Click to collapse



Thanks guys.

Blooddrinkdevil why would you choose the Desire Z over the Atrix?

Can anyone say anything about call quality on the Atrix? I haven't really read anything about it specifically and I find that to be pretty important.

Anyone else please say which phone you would buy from my post here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=12252762&postcount=643

Thanks,
Elliott


----------



## amfslash (Mar 21, 2011)

The incredible S wouldnt be much of an upgrade.. DHD is cheaper nowadays.. Of course sgs2 is on the wishlist but may be a couple months more..

Sent from my MB525 using XDA App


----------



## saszseb (Mar 21, 2011)

what do you think about galaxy Tab?


----------



## fra1977 (Mar 21, 2011)

For me HTC are the bests


----------



## sabwafare2001 (Mar 21, 2011)

TrueYears said:


> I go for the Atrix just because its better than the DHD and WAY cheaper than the SGS2 (cant believe its going to be a 1000 dollars phone)

Click to collapse



The SGS2 will not be a $1K in the US. It should be priced similar to the Moto Atrix. I would say buy the Desire HD right now and then switch to the Atrix when/if it's more customizable or SGS2 which should be better than the atrix. There are people that say the atrix is better than the desire hd, however they haven't tried both or they just base it off of specs. The desire hd is better for the short term, but the dual core phone would be better in the future.


----------



## fra1977 (Mar 21, 2011)

I think the best is the HTC HD2.


----------



## Dirk (Mar 21, 2011)

HTC Desire HD? Probably the most popular 4.3" GSM out at the moment.


----------



## dragonfire353 (Mar 21, 2011)

*1*

111111 1111


----------



## mirzairl (Mar 21, 2011)

well u dont have to spend much money on a phone.. to be good u can buy xperia x8 and custom rom 2.2 or 2.2 which is really good i have it and its also cheap


----------



## Sugarkryptonite (Mar 21, 2011)

sabwafare2001 said:


> The SGS2 will not be a $1K in the US. It should be priced similar to the Moto Atrix. I would say buy the Desire HD right now and then switch to the Atrix when/if it's more customizable or SGS2 which should be better than the atrix. There are people that say the atrix is better than the desire hd, however they haven't tried both or they just base it off of specs. The desire hd is better for the short term, but the dual core phone would be better in the future.

Click to collapse



Well I'm not buying a phone to upgrade it a few months later because that is going to cost me some big bucks...

Also, Bell does NOT have the Desire HD, only the Desire Z.

I'm pretty stuck as far as choices go on phones.


----------



## dejavu157 (Mar 22, 2011)

gingerbread for the win!


----------



## dmbtimmyb21 (Mar 22, 2011)

*D'Inc*

Love my D'Inc.  Plethora of stable ROMs now available through xda.  Awesome display and specs.  Tons of info out there for research, too.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 22, 2011)

Desire HD. Huge screen.


----------



## tsagod (Mar 22, 2011)

The bigger screen, the best device!


Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## merks_2002 (Mar 22, 2011)

i think windows phone 7 is better than android, with better user experience .


----------



## gkrananth (Mar 22, 2011)

*Atrix*

How about atrix?


----------



## gkrananth (Mar 22, 2011)

*Flytouch 3*

I have bought flytouch 3 and very hard to type and browse.  Please give me a good suggestion


----------



## meltwater (Mar 22, 2011)

HenrietteK said:


> Hello.
> I'm thinking about getting a 7 inch tablet at some point. At this point I'm not to worried about whether it runs Android 2.3/2.4 or 3.0 but I would like it to have (more or less) the same buildin features as the Galaxy Tab without (to much?) hacking.
> So, I've looked at the Galaxy Tab, HTC Flyer and the Asus Eee Memo but are there any others out there that I'm missing? Any suggestions?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you are aiming for Android 2.3/2.4 or 3.0, then I'd aim for Tegra2 processors as a starting point.



gkrananth said:


> I have bought flytouch 3 and very hard to type and browse.  Please give me a good suggestion

Click to collapse



Have you found any roms for it, hopefully it is something which can be fixed by a custom rom.  Recommend you try to find someone else who has it and see if they have the same issue.


----------



## paleh0rse (Mar 22, 2011)

*Best Sprint 4G phone w/slideout keyboard?  Anything new at CTIA?!*

Hey all... what is the best current Sprint phone with a slide-out keyboard?  I'm shopping for a new phone for my little sister, and she insists upon having the keyboard for texting.  I haven't seen any news out of CTIA on anything that fits the bill, so I'm turning to the rest of you to help me out.

Known Options:
-- Evo Shift 4G
-- Epic 4G
-- HTC Arrive -- lacks "4G" 
-- other?  Is there something new that I missed?

Thanks ahead of time!

-ph-


----------



## PhillyFlyer (Mar 22, 2011)

*Samsung Captivate for AT&T*

I have a Samsung Captivate with AT&T service.

I got an iPhone the day it came out years ago - I gave up my iPhone last August for a shot at the Captivate.  I could not be happier with the switch.  Android phones are awesome and easy to mod - roms, kernels, modems, OC/UV, etc.  I strongly suggest a Captivate, which in my experience, is awesome for customization and optimization.  With the help of XDA forums, you can do anything you want.  Also, the Captivate has rockin' sound and AMOLED screen.

holler


----------



## znender (Mar 22, 2011)

I'd recommend either the Nexus S or HTC Thunderbolt, depending on your carrier.


----------



## PhillyFlyer (Mar 22, 2011)

What is the stock ROM for the Thunderbolt?


----------



## viny2cool (Mar 22, 2011)

caponea6 said:


> I have a Samsung Captivate with AT&T service.
> 
> I got an iPhone the day it came out years ago - I gave up my iPhone last August for a shot at the Captivate.  I could not be happier with the switch.  Android phones are awesome and easy to mod - roms, kernels, modems, OC/UV, etc.  I strongly suggest a Captivate, which in my experience, is awesome for customization and optimization.  With the help of XDA forums, you can do anything you want.  Also, the Captivate has rockin' sound and AMOLED screen.
> 
> holler

Click to collapse



+1 HTC sucks. Motorola is locking bootloaders (attic). Samsung phone has best hardware. Once you use Samsung Galaxy phone u will never go back. I admit they have bad CS but when u have xda who needs Samsung customer support. I promise u will never regret going for galaxy s device. Better wait for Galaxy s2. All Htc phones which has same hardware with same capabilities will look trash in front of galaxy s2 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## viny2cool (Mar 22, 2011)

merks_2002 said:


> i think windows phone 7 is better than android, with better user experience .

Click to collapse



What's so great about windows 7? I can have everything on my captivate which immature windows 7 can ever even imagine. Windows phone 7 is like a year behind android in development.  May be Nokia will help them or it will die like all thirty previous attempt of mobile os

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## devolvix (Mar 22, 2011)

As an Epic 4G owner. I think its a good device. Great display, good keyboard, powerful processor. But the software support is lousy at best. If you consider yourself a power user or need to have the latest and greatest. Better get used to flashing roms and dealing with bugs.

I've yet to use the Evo Shift, but used plenty of Evos. Good devices, doesn't suffer lousy software, but the screen looks bad compared to newer devices such as Samsung series.


----------



## applefanboylol (Mar 22, 2011)

*Nexus s 4g for sprint!*

Might just buy this phone is the evo 3d is expensive but had one question. Nexus s doesn't have 720p recording, But on the sprint site it said the nexus had "720 x x480" video recording so is that the same as 720p? Did they add it for the 4g version?


----------



## mouzaihem (Mar 22, 2011)

I've had an HD2 for almost a year now, I'm thinking of finally replacing it when the HTC Pyramid is released. Good or bad idea? 

I would like another powerful device, like the HD2, that I've had running Android for months now. 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## TrueYears (Mar 22, 2011)

http://pdadb.net/index.php?m=specs&id=2716&view=1&c=viliv_x10_hspa_32gb 

that one looks very promising 

Samsung Cortex A8 1 GHz CPU with Power VR SGX 540
512MB Memory
Android 2.2 / 3.0 (TBD)
7 inch (1024×600) Clear Type LCD, 16M color
Capacitive Multi-Touch
1080p Video Playback
Wi-Fi: 802.11 b/g/n
3G HSPA or WIMAX or EVDO
Bluetooth
Stand-alone GPS
Rear 3MP Camera / Front 1.3MP Webcam
HDMI l Micro USB l Micro SD/SDHC supporting 32GB
Storage: 8GB (16GB/32GB available)
Accelerometer/Ambient Sensor/Compass
5600 mA/h, 21W, 9.5 hours Operation
398g / 0.877lb,
14.3mm / 0.56inch Depth Design


----------



## destinet (Mar 23, 2011)

What do you think of the viewsonic viewpad 10s? i can have it for 350$


----------



## itpromike (Mar 23, 2011)

*I'm bored and ready to give Android another go. Which phone to get?*

If this thread is in the wrong place, please let me know where it should go. Thanks!
------------------------------------------

Ok so I've had every model of iPhone and 5 Android phones so far (Sprint Hero, European Hero, N1, Incredible, and Captivate). I've had gripes with 2 of the iPhones (2g and 3G) mostly because of lack of features but I've absolutely HATED every Android phone I've owned. Not right away mind you but after the new shiny toy affect and the joy of customizing my screen wore off and I was left updating kernels, searching for new ROMS to fix bugs with basic functionality like GPS actually working, scouring through awful awful looking applications to find one that almost does what I want, removing custom carrier skins etc... I always come to the conclusion that Android just isn't ready for me yet. And no, it's not because iPhone is for dumb people and Android is for tech people (I'm a computer engineer) or whatever over generalizations people want to make. Anyhow... it's happened again... I'm bored and I want something new, but this time I want something that will motivate me to keep it... Something that I can play with and actually use as my day to day phone if I so choose. So now I need to know which phone I should choose... Here is my criteria:

1.) AT&T 3g Band capable (even if root is required). This way I can switch back to my iPhone 4 and back to my Android whenever I want.

2.) The hardware must work out of the box, I'm not going to pay $500+ to turn around and have to fix things that the manufacturer should have working before shipping a ready unit. No more paying for a phone with broke GPS crap (thanks Samsung captivate).

3.) A REALLY REALLY nice screen... not gonna lie, the iPhone 4 screen just makes me horny sometimes LOL. A lot of the new SAMOLED Android phones I've seen have this annoying bluish tint to them which means web pages with white backgrounds look bluish and pictures (I do some photography and graphics) that I'm trying to color match are super off.

4.) I either want a stock Android experience (I wish the Nexus S had AT&T bands) or the phone needs to be compatible with Cyanogen mod... I'd prefer gingerbread too if possible and not Froyo.

I know this is a lot of information but if anyone made it through it all, what is your recommendation? I'm going to be buying this straight out so no contracts etc... that way I can keep my number and just switch out the SIM whenever I want...

Thoughts? Thanks all!


----------



## PhillyFlyer (Mar 23, 2011)

*Samsung Captivate for AT&T*

SAMSUNG CAPTIVATE is your phone.

AMOLED screen, extremely high resolution.  You can get this phone under contract for 250...if not, it may be a bit expensive, but hey - thats why its considered a high end phone.  I had an iPhone since the first day of the first generation and last August I made this switch.  I will never go back - samsung Captivate is where its at.


----------



## itpromike (Mar 23, 2011)

caponea6 said:


> SAMSUNG CAPTIVATE is your phone.
> 
> AMOLED screen, extremely high resolution.  You can get this phone under contract for 250...if not, it may be a bit expensive, but hey - thats why its considered a high end phone.  I had an iPhone since the first day of the first generation and last August I made this switch.  I will never go back - samsung Captivate is where its at.

Click to collapse



Me thinks you didn't read my post :-( I've owned a captivate and hated every moment of it... blue tint to the screen, broken GPS, stupid non-standard filesystem Samsung chose for the kernel... sifting through ROM after ROM after ROM to try to mitigate the lag in the device due to the faulty Filesystem... No thanks, that captivate is not where it's at for me. Thanks for the reply though mate.


----------



## lqaddict (Mar 23, 2011)

Get a Focus - the claims are it works out of the box, and you won't need to customize it at all - you simply can't besides changing the tile colors/accents.


----------



## itpromike (Mar 23, 2011)

lqaddict said:


> Get a Focus - the claims are it works out of the box, and you won't need to customize it at all - you simply can't besides changing the tile colors/accents.

Click to collapse



The Focus is a Windows Phone 7 phone and I've had one of those... I'm looking for a new Android phone.


----------



## lqaddict (Mar 23, 2011)

itpromike said:


> The Focus is a Windows Phone 7 phone and I've had one of those... I'm looking for a new Android phone.

Click to collapse



I am being a bit sarcastic.
As far as Android phone, I don't think there is anything stands out but the International Galaxy S at this point.
Maybe HTC Inspire, and given that it is an HTC device it might get a better chance of getting a stable CM7 port in no time.


----------



## gekrem (Mar 23, 2011)

nexus S the whole way! or wait for the Galaxy S II


----------



## tony5051 (Mar 23, 2011)

evo 3d is coming


----------



## S101 (Mar 23, 2011)

*My Dad needs a new phone REALLY badly. What droid to get?*

Hes been using some kind of samsung flip phone from 2004, and hes been out of contract for 2+ years. I've been able to sell him on am Android, just in Canada, what the hell is there to get? He doesnt much like Motoblur or Sense or any UI except my vanilla froyo. 

Should we wait for the Nexus S? Or what do you guys suggest. Also, the carrier really doesnt matter. He's with Bell now. Thanks guys!

Sent from my X10i using XDA App


----------



## kjdocs (Mar 23, 2011)

I just moved from my IPHONE 4 to a HTC Inspire.  

I bought a xoom and loved andorid so much that i sold the iphone 4 for enough to by the Inspire out of contract.

So far i love the inspire.  It works straight out of the box (some folks complain of the sound being "tiny") but whatever, i have no issues with it.  I have flashed serveral different roms and radios and if thats your thing then there is plenty of that to do.  If not stay stock, or there are several stock/root roms i beleive.

I find the phone has an awsome display, battary was lackiing, but some updates and apps/settings adustments have made my battery very acceptable.  I easily get a full days use+ with moderate usage.

Anyway, I am new to android, have only had the phone for a week, but was compelled to give you my thoughts.


----------



## vbetts (Mar 23, 2011)

Tegra 2 device right now.


----------



## duandroid (Mar 23, 2011)

depends on what you want to spend and what you are looking for.

Honestly I have found the milestone to be amazing, but it was not untill I found the right ROM to really make it BOSS.  Running the 2.6 Froyo MOD for the Milestone this phone has really some into its own now.

I can even run GUN Bros. even thought the miletsone only has 256 MB ram.  This MOD keeps on avg 100MB free all the time.

you can pick one of these up real cheap as in under 100.00

If you want brand new I would go with the evo 3d, optimus 3d or similar.


----------



## duandroid (Mar 23, 2011)

Depends on what you really want to do with the device.

The Droid or Milestone are great CHEAP devices and with the news mods our they can almost run any app out there.

There is ALOT of documentation out there for this device and a HUGE community supporting it.  the cyanogen mod is compatiable 100% and thereis another mod (the Froyo mod V2.6) that is my personal FAV!


----------



## itpromike (Mar 23, 2011)

itpromike said:


> If this thread is in the wrong place, please let me know where it should go. Thanks!
> ------------------------------------------
> 
> Ok so I've had every model of iPhone and 5 Android phones so far (Sprint Hero, European Hero, N1, Incredible, and Captivate). I've had gripes with 2 of the iPhones (2g and 3G) mostly because of lack of features but I've absolutely HATED every Android phone I've owned. Not right away mind you but after the new shiny toy affect and the joy of customizing my screen wore off and I was left updating kernels, searching for new ROMS to fix bugs with basic functionality like GPS actually working, scouring through awful awful looking applications to find one that almost does what I want, removing custom carrier skins etc... I always come to the conclusion that Android just isn't ready for me yet. And no, it's not because iPhone is for dumb people and Android is for tech people (I'm a computer engineer) or whatever over generalizations people want to make. Anyhow... it's happened again... I'm bored and I want something new, but this time I want something that will motivate me to keep it... Something that I can play with and actually use as my day to day phone if I so choose. So now I need to know which phone I should choose... Here is my criteria:
> ...

Click to collapse



I wish this wasn't merged in  But oh well... keep the advise coming...


----------



## duandroid (Mar 23, 2011)

I would say look at the new 10.1 from samsung its thinner and lighter than the ipad2 and its on par for pricing.


----------



## itpromike (Mar 23, 2011)

itpromike said:


> I wish this wasn't merged in  But oh well... keep the advise coming...

Click to collapse



Also is the Nexus S the only phone shipping with Gingerbread now? If so, why is that? That seems kind of broken...


----------



## mouzaihem (Mar 23, 2011)

mouzaihem said:


> I've had an HD2 for almost a year now, I'm thinking of finally replacing it when the HTC Pyramid is released. Good or bad idea?
> 
> I would like another powerful device, like the HD2, that I've had running Android for months now.
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App

Click to collapse






Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## billycrf100 (Mar 23, 2011)

*Advice for new phone Dual-core*

Hello,

I currently have a HD2 which has a dodgy usb port. I would love to keep it but i can't deal with having to charge the batties for a battery dock and not being able to update it anymore. My contract runs out on april 28th and i was going to use this oportunity to get a new phone. 

I am looking for a phone that is amazing at processing games, regularly developed on XDA (i understand that i can't get a phone thats as developed as the HD2). The two phones i have decided on are either the LG optimus 3D or the Samsung Galaxy S2.

The Galaxy S2:
has a larger RAM
has a better quality screen
has a better Camera (not bothered)
Is thinner
But a slower GPU
Has More memory

The LG 3D:
Has a faster GPU and CPU
Has a 3D Screen
Has a 3D Camera
and look more Aesthetically Pleasing

From the faster GPU alone i would decide on the LG but im not sure that it would be very developed.

What do you think and if you can think of an android phone that is coming out soon that will be better than this and well developed please let me know. Preferably a HTC?

Thanks


----------



## djkoz78 (Mar 23, 2011)

*[Q] Verizon 3d 4g droid smartphone?*

Not sure if this has been asked or addressed in the forum yet but I'm at work & don't have time to look over every post to find out so sorry if someone has already asked. 

Okay so basically my question is has anyone heard rumors of a VZW 3D 4G Smartphone? I initially wasn't to impressed with the idea of a 3D phone but after I seen the specs on the LG Optimus & especially the HTC Evo 3D I gotta say I'm may hold off the Bionic for a phone with those kind of Specs.  It's gotta be with VZW bcoz that's who my contact is with. Also I see a lot of the carriers getting really good phones & not that VZW phones aren't great phones but I'm a little concerned with the idea they might pull an At&t move since they are now getting the iphone 5 & don't want good Droid phones to take away its thunder.

I will never buy an iphone I love the Droid OS & customization my live wallpapers, the ease of use & being able to easily make ringtones without have to pray to satan just to get them on there.


----------



## someone2kill (Mar 23, 2011)

xperia ARC without a dubt...


----------



## YamJoker (Mar 23, 2011)

*[Q] advice on a new phone*

I currently have the htc droid eris running GSB I like a lot of thing about the phone but its time to upgrade. BC this phone will not run games well really at all
I want a camera that takes good pictures with a dedicated camera button. 
720p Video recording at minimum
flash support
HDMI?? 
Gingerbread
4g really not a big deal but nice
4"-4.3" screen 
NOT 3d (blind in one eye so doesn't work and gives me headaches)
Verizon.
Great DEV support
Honestly I am thinking I may need to wait for Bionic but I know Motorola locks down the bootloader. I just havnt seen anything I really like what do I do my upgrade date is a month and a half past and im starting to itch


----------



## kaboomjenn (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm currently looking for a (probably) 7" tablet that is running at least 2.1 (preferably 2.2) and has sdcard expansion. My limit is $300 but I'd really like to spend as little as possible. One more caveat, the tablet must be sold by Amazon or can be bought with an Amazon giftcard. I'm going to be using this tablet mainly for watching movies (so must be able to handle this!) and some light web browsing. Preferably the tablet has been rooted by the community and has a somewhat fast processor. I don't do too much multi-tasking, so RAM isn't as important. Right now, I'm looking at 4 different tablets:

Archos 70IT
Coby Kyros MID7015
eLocity A7
Nook Color

Any feedback would be appreciated!! Thanks everybody!

- Jenn


----------



## Step666 (Mar 24, 2011)

Has anyone used any of the ODroid tablets?


----------



## galaxys (Mar 24, 2011)

destinet said:


> What do you think of the viewsonic viewpad 10s? i can have it for 350$

Click to collapse



Not bad especially for the price...here's a review:
http://androidspin.com/2011/03/23/viewsonic-gtablet-woot-deal-of-the-day/


----------



## galaxys (Mar 24, 2011)

mouzaihem said:


> I've had an HD2 for almost a year now, I'm thinking of finally replacing it when the HTC Pyramid is released. Good or bad idea? I would like another powerful device, like the HD2, that I've had running Android for months now. Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



The HTC Pyramid should be a great device, but the final specs are not official yet. Plus it would need to be quadband for/if the Tmobile/At&t merge happens!


----------



## radisoft (Mar 24, 2011)

I would generally be careful and not buy a completely new device. Wait for at least one software update...


----------



## ozten (Mar 24, 2011)

def desire hd ftw


----------



## The Dogan (Mar 24, 2011)

itpromike said:


> Also is the Nexus S the only phone shipping with Gingerbread now? If so, why is that? That seems kind of broken...

Click to collapse



It's a the newest developer device. Thats why it runs stock Android and why it gets the updates first.

The Samsung Galaxy 2 or HTC Pyramid are the mostly likely of the new phones coming out to get torn apart and have custom roms made for them.

At the moment The HTC Desire HD is very popular phone.


----------



## Jellychristian (Mar 24, 2011)

*# Arrow # Need advice on my next phone / what model is better? Official Thread*

Blackberry 9700 or HTC Wildfire


----------



## PhillyFlyer (Mar 24, 2011)

Updated recently with my Samsung Captivate to CM7 release and its rediculously fast. Defense stable with JKl4. Another reason to get Captivate is all this awesome modding

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## itpromike (Mar 24, 2011)

The Dogan said:


> It's a the newest developer device. Thats why it runs stock Android and why it gets the updates first.
> 
> The Samsung Galaxy 2 or HTC Pyramid are the mostly likely of the new phones coming out to get torn apart and have custom roms made for them.
> 
> At the moment The HTC Desire HD is very popular phone.

Click to collapse



I guess I don't get the ideology behind that though... 2.3 is the newest OS, not 2.2 so why would phones continue to ship with an old OS when the new OS is out and there is a phone already out with the new OS? This just doesn't make sense to me. Sure the Nexus S is the new developer phone but shouldn't the new OS be seeded to developers BEFORE equipment is released for it so developers have time to get things ready? Am I suppose to just choose a device and hope for the best in terms of if it will be upgraded or when it will be upgraded? Why do I have to wait for it to be 'torn apart' for the xda community to make custom ROMS for my phone... isn't this the paid developers jobs and Googles job and the manufacturers job to ship phones with the latest OS and make sure they run well? I just don't get this at all... this seems like such a broken system that everyone just accepts as 'that's the way it is'... Just my thoughts... I'm trying to understand here...


----------



## ChrisAnderson (Mar 24, 2011)

It depends on what you really want to do with the device.


----------



## an9093 (Mar 24, 2011)

*[Q] What is The Best Android Phone EVER ?*

Hello

I am planning to buy a new phone

because i lost my old phone ( Nexus One  )

Can you help me choose the best and fastest phone that have every thing new in it

because i am planning to keep it for a long time

I want a durable & fun mobile to use!

thank you


----------



## HotDog212 (Mar 24, 2011)

The HTC Evo is pretty sweet but they're coming out with the HTC Evo 3D soon so I'd wait for that.


----------



## an9093 (Mar 24, 2011)

i want gsm phone not cdma (verizon or sprint)


----------



## fatboi55 (Mar 24, 2011)

imo i think the htc g2 is the best, but the screen might be tad big for you? mobile means you want to fit in your pant pocket right snuggly?


----------



## The Dogan (Mar 24, 2011)

The new dual cores coming out over the next couple of months and then the quad cores coming out december/january and then more awesome.


----------



## GnatGoSplat (Mar 24, 2011)

I thought Atrix is currently the best.


----------



## iviustang50h (Mar 24, 2011)

*Where are all the great dual core Verizon Wireless phones?*

Why is it that every other cell phone carrier has announced at least a couple powerhouse phones (dual core and/or 3D capable), but Verizon is still releasing average spec'd devices?  I know the Motorola Droid Bionic is on the horizon, but the lock bootloader will deter many.  Where are the LG dual core phones for Verizon?  How about HTC?  I understand 3D is a gimmic, so I am more concerned about the lack of new hardware technology headed to Verizon.  Considering Verizon is the largest carrier (until the AT&T T-mobile merger takes effect), they should be pioneering the industry, not swimming in the wake of the other carriers.  Is the real issue that Google hasn't optimized a version of Android for dual core?


----------



## albonator316 (Mar 24, 2011)

*[Q] Need help choosing next phone, HTC or Samsung*

I'm looking to get a budget android phone and the best deal I can get through my provider is either the samsung galaxy 551 or HTC wildfire.
I just don't know which one to buy after reading many reviews.

I like the screen resolution and processor speeds of the samsung.
But the camera and bigger battery capacity of the HTC I also like.


----------



## corenojoe (Mar 24, 2011)

get a thunderbolt


----------



## orkillakilla (Mar 25, 2011)

*Upcoming devices?*

So I'm due for an early upgrade with verizon now, and my new every two in october. My question is, what devices are upcoming, and would it be worth it to upgrade now or wait till october? Thanks in advance for your advice.

Sent from my DROID2


----------



## PakaPakaxz (Mar 25, 2011)

*Looking for a new android phone*

Up to 560 USD ~, in USA stores.
Android, dual core, good community.. something good for a long time using.
Thanks.


----------



## PakaPakaxz (Mar 25, 2011)

*Looking for a new android phone*

Up to 560 USD ~, in USA stores.
Android, dual core, good community and development.. something good for a long time using.
Need to buy it now, at this days... can't wait to May for the SGS2 
Thanks.


----------



## olyloh6696 (Mar 25, 2011)

Was going for the DHD then they release the dual-core EVO 3D. Now awiting the GSM UK verion of the Evo 3D, but i suspect it will come in Q4 
I'll get a SGS II or Optimus 2X


----------



## Time4Android (Mar 25, 2011)

*[Q] SGS2 or HTC Pyramid*

If you are going to buy a new phone and willing to wait 2 months... what would you buy?


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 25, 2011)

*New Droid lineup*

The Droid 3 Droid X2 and Droid targa may come out in time for Christmas. Which one if any would u get? From what I've heard I'm looking forward to the Droid targa.

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA Premium App


----------



## mafra665 (Mar 25, 2011)

*[Q] Nokia n8 VS Samsung wave 2 help?*

What is the best? Samsung wave 2 (S8500) or Nokia n8?

I wanted a good cell phone for gaming graphics (iPhone style).
and games easy to find.

Sorry to post this here, is that I always liked the view of the XDA guys!


----------



## olyloh6696 (Mar 25, 2011)

Samsung galaxy s2 or htc desire hd? Help!

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA App


----------



## cjward23 (Mar 25, 2011)

If you want a camera phone get the n8, not much else to reccomend about it my opinion, unless you are a die hard nokia fan. The wave is good, nice screen, decent audio, good build quality but its not a true smart phone, the samsung app store is limited in choice. Neither have a great selection of games either.
But in all honesty I would never get either of these phones, getting something running android, you can probably get a HTC desire for less than the price of the 2 phones you mentioned and despite being about a year old it is still an awesome handest and has excelent dev support. Or wait for the new desire s to be released. 
The game selection for android is all ways improving.

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## bitla (Mar 25, 2011)

i'm really looking forword to the new proccesor line


----------



## Zamdam1 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Which Android device has the best screen?*

I have the inspire 4g right now and the screen looks great but once you go out into the sun, you cant see past the glare..

I had the iPhone 4 and it was great in the sun..  What android device has a comparable display?


----------



## TheBiles (Mar 26, 2011)

I'd say the Atrix has the best screen since it's qHD. Other than that, any SLCD is fantastic. 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA Premium App


----------



## MartyLK (Mar 26, 2011)

+1 on the Atrix. Though the Inspire does have an S-LCD. Probably, though, the Nexus S or Galaxy S...in all of its variant forms...will have the best displays, which are SAMOLED.


----------



## Zamdam1 (Mar 26, 2011)

Yea, the Atrix did have a nice display..  Im tempted to go back to the atrix


----------



## thefunkbot (Mar 26, 2011)

SAMOLED screens on the sgs phones are nice, but that all that's nice. Don't buy samsung, you'll regret it.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Zamdam1 (Mar 26, 2011)

Yea, i had the captivate, i thought it had a really nice display, but i went back to the iphone because of the apps that are available for it


----------



## sorrow143 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Best phone*

Any samsung galaxy should be fine.


----------



## xavier2404 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Finally getting.."something"??*

I know it comes down to personal preference in the end, however, I am looking to get a tablet PC or laptop. I am at a loss on where to begin. Most of the tablets I see online don't give specific information on speeds, processors, etc.

The purpose of the purchase is for casual use. I want portable.  Internet connection is more or less Wi-Fi. 3g sounds nice..but not needed (on the tablet side). 

My daughter will also be using it..alot of her homework is done online now along with my son...5 year old..so mostly games for him. 

I really like Android..however, I don't know if the android os or the apple os is comparable to win7 laptop in terms of overall functionality. 

Someone with experience in both tablets and laptop usuage..your guidance is greatly appreciated (bonus if you have experience with android, apple tablets AND win7 laptops!)

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## muchadoaboutnothing (Mar 26, 2011)

HTC Inspire 4G, Atrix 4G, or wait? I'm out of contract and surviving on a dumbphone, but if something substantially better is on the horizon I'd rather wait.

Have to stay with AT&T unfortunately


----------



## olyloh6696 (Mar 26, 2011)

Zamdam1 said:


> Yea, i had the captivate, i thought it had a really nice display, but i went back to the iphone because of the apps that are available for it

Click to collapse



really? i really want a galaxy s, is it good? i cannot afford dual cores. advice?!


----------



## gfcpinto (Mar 26, 2011)

Galaxy S is really good, but i would get the Galaxy S II...


----------



## olyloh6696 (Mar 26, 2011)

gfcpinto said:


> Galaxy S is really good, but i would get the Galaxy S II...

Click to collapse



Thanks but i cannot afford it 

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA App


----------



## oka1 (Mar 26, 2011)

Cheap ?  The color nook, easy to modify you can run Android 2.3 or 3.0 off the sd card for you so you are happy (and keep the warranty) and have all the android apps you want fun for the kid. 250.00

Or more pricey Look seriously at the Asus EEE transformer 10 in 600 bucks with the detachable keyboard.

Or if you gotta have Windows  Then The Asus 12in model

Good luck


----------



## Jubei71 (Mar 26, 2011)

The Samsung Galaxy range of phone are ONLY nice if you are going the flash then with custom kernels. Out of the box, they become laggy quite quickly - I deal with freezes, crashes and reboots so often than I have become really fed up with the handset.


----------



## khanable (Mar 27, 2011)

I've got an iPad and it is a great device for casual web browsing, playing games, etc. Though I simply cannot image trying to do online homework on it -- it seems as though it would be difficult. A netbook (a portable, miniature laptop running windows) would fit this bill quite nicely. They're relatively inexpensive and will do great for browsing the web, playing online games, doing online homework, etc.

Asus makes an EEEpc netbook that has a 10hr+ battery, too.

If you want total simplicity at a cost, you could look into the 11" macbook air. I'm not here to start a windows vs mac osx debate, but I've found on average it is a bit easier to mess up the windows OS than it is mac OS.

Do you have a best buy or anything local? Maybe head in there and play with the iPad, the Xoom, a couple of netbooks, and maybe a macbook air. Bring the kids along. Have them play with it. See for yourself what works best for the three of you.

edit:



> I really like Android..however, I don't know if the android os or the apple os is comparable to win7 laptop in terms of overall functionality.

Click to collapse



TBH: they're not. While you *can* word process and whatnot on tablets (with an external keyboard, probably) it will still be a royal pain in the ass. Think of a tablet as an easy way to browse the web, play games, send and receive e-mail, and play music/videos. They're essentially a media consumption device. They can display and play media wonderfully -- but creating is most certainly a core better left to a windows laptop/desktop or mac laptop/desktop.

good luck!


----------



## xavier2404 (Mar 27, 2011)

khanable said:


> I've got an iPad and it is a great device for casual web browsing, playing games, etc. Though I simply cannot image trying to do online homework on it -- it seems as though it would be difficult. A netbook (a portable, miniature laptop running windows) would fit this bill quite nicely. They're relatively inexpensive and will do great for browsing the web, playing online games, doing online homework, etc.
> 
> Asus makes an EEEpc netbook that has a 10hr+ battery, too.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ty. A best buy is what I was thinking. Have ran around all day with stuff to do. Did not make it up there. Will tomorrow.

I believe you are right..this will be our primary device for right now..maybe a tablet is not the smart route to go at first.  

I am a "brand loyal" consumer..lol. I was really hoping to find an Android device to suit all my needs. CD/CD-R/DVD/DVD-R drive is a MUST. Only found one android tablet that had USB ports, but not sure (it did not say) if it was able to support that type if external drive. 

I am finding out an actual PC is the way I will go. Mac or WIN. Not interested in the pros and cons of each system..I know it comes down to needs and personal preference. 

My IDEAL device would be: 
10 inch+ screen
Android OS
DOCKABLE STATION W/KEYBOARD
USB drives to support expandable storage/(above mentioned DVD external drive)

I have yet to find that. If anyone has input on whether that device is out there..let me know!  

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Oxicottin (Mar 27, 2011)

*Inspire OR Atrix?*

Hello, I have the captivate and its nice but I feel its going nowhere with software and GPS so I have decided in getting something different and have narowed it down to two phones.

1) AT&T HTC Inspire
2) AT&T ATRIX

I want something with awesome GPS I can use while driving and I want something that will get upgraded with the newest software and not left in the dark! Please give your options and why on the phones you know.

Thanks,
Chad


----------



## z33dev33l (Mar 27, 2011)

If you want something that will get updated don't get android... especially not on ATT.


----------



## MartyLK (Mar 27, 2011)

I voted for the Inspire. Your selection is a super tough selection because both of those phones are outstanding. But I know HTC's Sense is much smoother and nicer than Motorola's Motoblur. The Inspire's 4.3" LCD is an IPS version, which is similar to the iPhone's LCD. HTC is calling it SuperLCD. The themes you can use on the Inspire are quite outstanding, too. My HTC HD2 is currently using the same DesireHD that the Inspire uses and the themes really add to the quality of the experience.

Other than that, if you need a front facing camera for video calling, the Atrix is your only choice. Since I have an iPhone 4, I wouldn't need the video calling of the Atrix and would go with the Inspire. Also, if you are a technut, the Atrix has the nVidia SoC dual core CPU. It has a higher res screen than the Inspire, too. In fact, the Atrix' LCD is closer to the superb iPhone LCD than the Inspire. But there have been complaints about it being off-color in the green/yellow tint range.

As far as battery, the Atrix might be the better of the two, I don't know, because it is higher capacity.

Whatever you choose, feel assured, there is no wrong choice here. Either phone would be well worth having.


----------



## kuipou (Mar 27, 2011)

*[Q] Tablets*

I'm in Canada and i need advice i want to get myself a tablet that could possibly run honeycomb via a rom or gingerbread i'm debating wheter to get the xoom or to wait for a 7in 8in tablet as im mostly going to use it as my ereader and not use 3g as ill be usign it mostly in the house and i can share my 3g by my millestone if i want to

im looking at 5 diffrent tablets the xoom, galaxy tab, nook color, htc flyer (coming much later) and the galaxy 7in(i hink its 8 not sure) that is coming out soon

my max budget is the price of the wifi xoom


----------



## srobin02 (Mar 27, 2011)

*Also having a blast with Nook Color*



mthe0ry said:


> ^ that said, I do like my Nook Color a lot. It's a steal for $250 and the stuff that the guys on this board are doing with it is pretty awesome. Having a lot of fun playing around with Honeycomb on SD card.

Click to collapse



I have enjoyed rooting the Nook and experimenting with the different ROMs.  One nook gotcha I discovered was not to change your Barnes and Noble password.  I decided to upgrade my password strength and changed the password using the B & N website.  It seems that my Nook was still using the old password and caused me to be locked out of the B & N site.  There is no way to change the password on the nook color, it is set during the registration process.  The only way I found to reset the password was to "Erase & Deregister Device" which removes all your books and data files and factory resets the Nook.  This would not be much of a problem for most user because you can reload your books from B & N, but being rooted and having installed additional applications caused all the rooting and additional applications to break.  I had to reload the base image files using advice from this tread "[RECOVERY][ZIP] Nook Color Restore to stock".  Learned a lot in the process and am back to stock Nook and ready to start playing again.  I thing  a better way to start is to load a micro SD card with Honey Comb or Nookie Froyo and use those until you decide what your really want.  Because the Nook Color will boot from the SD card first, it is a very safe way to experiment and not modify the original Nook build.  

Nook Color is the best $250 I've spent in a long time.


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Mar 27, 2011)

MartyLK said:


> I voted for the Inspire. Your selection is a super tough selection because both of those phones are outstanding. But I know HTC's Sense is much smoother and nicer than Motorola's Motoblur. The Inspire's 4.3" LCD is an IPS version, which is similar to the iPhone's LCD. HTC is calling it SuperLCD. The themes you can use on the Inspire are quite outstanding, too. My HTC HD2 is currently using the same DesireHD that the Inspire uses and the themes really add to the quality of the experience.
> 
> Other than that, if you need a front facing camera for video calling, the Atrix is your only choice. Since I have an iPhone 4, I wouldn't need the video calling of the Atrix and would go with the Inspire. Also, if you are a technut, the Atrix has the nVidia SoC dual core CPU. It has a higher res screen than the Inspire, too. In fact, the Atrix' LCD is closer to the superb iPhone LCD than the Inspire. But there have been complaints about it being off-color in the green/yellow tint range.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



SLCD is not IPS..... 

I haven't owned a Inspire, but I did have a HD2 not long ago and it had HORRIBLE battery life. With my Atrix I get about 1-1.5 days moderate usage. I can easily go 48 hours without a charge. I have . It's probably my favorite thing about the phone. Its AWESOME battery life!!


----------



## MartyLK (Mar 27, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> SLCD is not IPS.....
> 
> I haven't owned a Inspire, but I did have a HD2 not long ago and it had HORRIBLE battery life. With my Atrix I get about 1-1.5 days moderate usage. I can easily go 48 hours without a charge. I have . It's probably my favorite thing about the phone. Its AWESOME battery life!!

Click to collapse



According to this: *Wiki* it is. IPS is TFT.

Here's some more about TFT LCD http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TFT_LCD


----------



## darkness122 (Mar 27, 2011)

*Right time for a new phone? (Tmobile)*

I don't know what to expect as far as future phones that are coming out so I feel it'd just be best to ask when the right time to buy a new phone would be.

I feel like I wanna get a new phone (currently have T-mo Samsung Vibrant) but im afraid there isn't a whole lot of great options. the best thing I feel I could go for is the vibrant 4g, which isn't a big deal.

people have told me there are dual core smart phones coming out this coming summer? that true? haha

thanks guys


----------



## Androidboy35961 (Mar 27, 2011)

I don't know if it's the right time to buy a phone from T-mobile.


----------



## Oxicottin (Mar 27, 2011)

Does anyone have experience with the GPS in either phone? If so how is it? Does it take forever to lock on, is it accurate, does it pinpoint at your exact location and if using it for driving in the car does it follow you good? Thanks!


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Mar 27, 2011)

Oxicottin said:


> Does anyone have experience with the GPS in either phone? If so how is it? Does it take forever to lock on, is it accurate, does it pinpoint at your exact location and if using it for driving in the car does it follow you good? Thanks!

Click to collapse



GPS is quick to lock in for the Atrix. a few seconds at most? I've always had it pretty instant. Very accurate as well! Haven't used it while driving yet, but Ive had a good experience with it so far. Better than the Captivate by 500% 


MartyLK said:


> According to this: *Wiki* it is. IPS is TFT.
> 
> Here's some more about TFT LCD http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TFT_LCD

Click to collapse



Gasp, your right. Sorry for denying you.


----------



## falconeight (Mar 27, 2011)

Its personal preference, they are similar both run android 2.2 but have different UI's.  Battery life on both are crap, I think the Inspire has a better screen.


----------



## z33dev33l (Mar 27, 2011)

falconeight said:


> Its personal preference, they are similar both run android 2.2 but have different UI's.  Battery life on both are crap, I think the Inspire has a better screen.

Click to collapse



The atrixes battery life is actually pretty awesome for a smartphone


----------



## jianC (Mar 27, 2011)

What are the cheapest ~1ghz or 600+mhz phones available for a GSM user?


----------



## k_nivesout (Mar 27, 2011)

*[Q] Droid 2 > Incredible - Worth the Switch?*

Getting a replacement D2 as my current one has a non-focusing camera but now that I've gotten into customization, it seems to me that the Incredible is a better device as it allows full root/S-OFF access. Running the D2 with Liberty 1.5 and all the customization the locked bootloader allows but I still want more!
I'm thinking about getting a new/like new Inc on ebay and selling my replacement D2 but wanted to get some input from the members here on XDA.

I understand hardware wise it isn't really an upgrade, but for someone that would take advantage of custom kernels, ROMs, radios, etc, would the switch be worth it? Also, what is a fair price for a new/like new Inc and is there anything in particular to keep an eye out for? Thanks in advance for your thoughts!


----------



## synaesthetic (Mar 27, 2011)

I wouldn't buy a new T-Mobile phone now until they start showing up with quadband HSPA radios...


----------



## MaBlo (Mar 27, 2011)

e334 said:


> What are the cheapest ~1ghz or 600+mhz phones available for a GSM user?

Click to collapse



Huawei U8800/Ideos X5. 3.8 inch screen and same chipset as the Desire Z.

Sent from my HTC Legend using XDA App


----------



## olyloh6696 (Mar 27, 2011)

ok... the galaxy s seems to be getting the 2.3 upgrade, should i still get it or DHD. i am not really bothered abt sense ui. I like touchwiz like my TAB 

help please!


----------



## Electrofreak (Mar 27, 2011)

Unless you're talking about the Incredible 2, it's a step backwards. The Droid 2's processor is built on a significantly more efficient manufacturing process, and you lose the physical keyboard.

I'd wait a month or two for the Incredible 2, it'll be a much more advanced piece of hardware.

Realize that smartphone development is zooming along like the x86 (PC) processor industry just after the turn of the century; every year you're looking at hardware that's significantly better than the last.

Moore's Law is alive and well in the smartphone industry, and if you give up current-gen hardware for last-gen hardware, you're selling yourself short.


----------



## k_nivesout (Mar 27, 2011)

Hm, I had thought about the Inc 2 and other next gen devices that will have dual core processors, etc. It's kind of irritating though as it's impossible to anticipate what devices will be released and when. I read a thread that favorably compared the Incredible with the Thunderbolt and wasn't sure how much better the devices coming out in the next few months will be. I mean, even if you buy a brand new device, within a few months, better technology will be available, so I'm just kind of trying to find something that could keep my attention until my next upgrade (1-2 years).


----------



## ushneb (Mar 27, 2011)

That G2x looks pretty sweet. Or you could get the Optimus 3D.


----------



## ushneb (Mar 27, 2011)

Why not just get a Thunderbolt?


----------



## k_nivesout (Mar 27, 2011)

I'd have to pay retail on a thunderbolt, also, the area I live in won't be getting 4G until 2013


----------



## OlafTheOx (Mar 27, 2011)

When the Incredible first came out there were a lot of problems and many people had to get replacements.  I got mine (used) after all the bugs were worked out.  No problems at all with it.  Let the tech-obsessed be the initial release Guinea pigs.  Save $$,buy a used DInc.  It's not going to suddenly become obsolete when the DInc 2 hits the market.

Sent from my DInc via XDA App


----------



## k_nivesout (Mar 28, 2011)

It does seem like a pretty solid platform. Rumored to be getting Gingerbread in late Q2 so I'm assuming dev support will continue to be strong. Currently looking on ebay!


----------



## MartyLK (Mar 28, 2011)

darkness122 said:


> I don't know what to expect as far as future phones that are coming out so I feel it'd just be best to ask when the right time to buy a new phone would be.
> 
> I feel like I wanna get a new phone (currently have T-mo Samsung Vibrant) but im afraid there isn't a whole lot of great options. the best thing I feel I could go for is the vibrant 4g, which isn't a big deal.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The main thing, with T-Mobile, is to buy only the phones that are futureproof. That means buying phones from T-Mobile that the data radio will work with AT&T, if the merger happens. The LG G2x is rumored to be compatible with AT&T's 3G/4G data service. And the HTC Pyramid might also be compatible.


----------



## I Am Marino (Mar 28, 2011)

I could have gotten a D2, I think the Incredible will be a phone that will be still remembered for a while, still worth getting.

Sent from my Incredible with the XDA Premium App.


----------



## MartyLK (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeah, I'd have to say go with the Incredible 2. The current Inc uses the basic Desire Sense. The Inc 2 looks to have the DesireHD Sense, which will give the excellent theming.


----------



## CimmarioN (Mar 28, 2011)

*Need GSM w/ hidden keyboard!*

Hi, I just lost my G2 , so paying full-pop I'm looking at Moto milestone 2 for faster stock core speed, more ROM, and physical arrow keys.

Is the TI CPU capable of breaking 1.3GHZ? I occasionally need to bump G2 over that point for smooth PSX gaming and VNC viewing. Also I'm curious if the touch-sensor works as well as HTC's

Do I have other options to consider in the higher-end, or am I waiting for the dual-core sliders next generation?

Thanks for any advice or comments!


----------



## FLAC Vest (Mar 28, 2011)

olyloh6696 said:


> ok... the galaxy s seems to be getting the 2.3 upgrade, should i still get it or DHD. i am not really bothered abt sense ui. I like touchwiz like my TAB
> 
> help please!

Click to collapse



I'd definitely go with the desire HD. The larger screen, better build, and more ROM selection and customization. 

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## gcbxda (Mar 28, 2011)

*cellphone for the elderly*

help guys. need a cellphone for my grandma.

i'm looking for a phone that:
- easy to read buttons (don't care about the display, or big buttons. just need good contrast)
- loud earpiece
- easy to end call (one red button that always do it. or closing it if clamshell.)
- easy to dial (e.g. pick up phone, type numbers, press green button when done)
- no tiny lock/unlock button on the top to be able to use device

goods to have:
- cradle to recharge (she knows her way with wireless phones... don't want to teach that she has to insert a small wire to charge the phone)
- big buttons

things that they usually advertise for elderly people phones, such as panic button that calls 12 people and the pope, are really not necessary.

I tried the CLARiTY Life C900, had to return it. it's the worst piece of crap i've ever touched. and the menus get ME confused.

i'm now considering a jitterbug SPH-A120... but she's in brazil, so i'm not sure i will be able to activate it there (it's not like there's a enthusiastic community trying to unlock that device)

Does such device exists?

Appreciate any help! cheers!


----------



## HenrietteK (Mar 28, 2011)

Have you looked at this:

http://www.dorousa.us/

No personal experience ;-) but they have a good rep here.

Sent from my E10i using XDA App


----------



## first_droid (Mar 28, 2011)

*atrix*

All about the dual core - but i'd wait a few months if possible.  Some cool new toys in the works.


----------



## alien0101 (Mar 28, 2011)

*Best android phone*

Hi

I am planning to buy a new android phone with in 400-500$ , unlocked one.
Please suggest me which is the best android phone available in market.

My requirements are

Good screen
Good front and back camera with flash
internal memory preferably 16GB plus micro sd card support
should be able to try custom roms
good sound

I want to buy an unlocked model so that I can use it in country other than US.


----------



## otester (Mar 28, 2011)

alien0101 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am planning to buy a new android phone with in 400-500$ , unlocked one.
> Please suggest me which is the best android phone available in market.
> ...

Click to collapse



http://www.gsmarena.com/search.php3

Based on what you said: HTC Incredible S

I recommend HTC (since my HD2 has been epic).


----------



## hedney3 (Mar 28, 2011)

I agree with the htc post. HTC is the way to go from here on out. Other than getting googles developer phone the best phones for custom roms and specs seem to be htc. I recently got the thunderbolt and love it.


----------



## mrfarnhigh (Mar 28, 2011)

Guys, I would like to hear your opinion. Is there any reason to buy a windows mobile 6.5 phone or it's already a history?


----------



## killacammiami (Mar 29, 2011)

*Which Should I choose Evo or Epic ?*

Im trying to see if i should switch to a evo .. i currently have the epic samsung but theres a few things i like and dislike as far as the keyboard i love and dislike screen rotation during dialer and i cant get mms on metro pcs ....  Which One Would u Choose ? also is the keyboard on the evo great?


----------



## masterfuel (Mar 29, 2011)

I love my evo.... wouldnt trade for anything.. (except something that will be coming out in the near future of course!)  

the keyboard imho is awesome... but I run cyanogenmod 7 so that means I'm a ginger. unlike everyone out there still munching on FroYo... 

Hope I helped you!

-Master


----------



## MartyLK (Mar 29, 2011)

I would go with the Evo. It's a 4.3" superphone that will be a dream for custom ROMs and such. If you can find a custom DesireHD ROM for it or, perhaps, upgrade to Sense2.0, you'll have one super sweet phone.


----------



## ratnakar_choudhary (Mar 29, 2011)

*Entry level android phone*


Can some one help me in deciding what will be a good entry level android phone in asia region? I want one with good battery life and smooth UI.


----------



## FLAC Vest (Mar 29, 2011)

mrfarnhigh said:


> Guys, I would like to hear your opinion. Is there any reason to buy a windows mobile 6.5 phone or it's already a history?

Click to collapse



I wouldn't think so. The only windows 6.5 device I would think of buying would be the HD 2; after getting it I would immediately install Android 2.3 on it though 

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## MartyLK (Mar 29, 2011)

FLAC Vest said:


> I wouldn't think so. The only windows 6.5 device I would think of buying would be the HD 2; after getting it I would immediately install Android 2.3 on it though
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



+1 - The HD2 is more than worth having, but because of being able to use alternate ROMs with it. It makes a great DesireHD. It also makes a great Nexus One, Nexus S, Evo, MyTouch and many others. You can also use WP7 on it.


----------



## Esspweb (Mar 29, 2011)

*Custom Essay Writing*

Well i will recommend you a HTC 7 mozart it is an outstanding.
Essayprovider.com


----------



## sashapetrik (Mar 29, 2011)

My next phone will be HTC EVO 3D


----------



## mrfarnhigh (Mar 29, 2011)

MartyLK said:


> +1 - The HD2 is more than worth having, but because of being able to use alternate ROMs with it. It makes a great DesireHD. It also makes a great Nexus One, Nexus S, Evo, MyTouch and many others. You can also use WP7 on it.

Click to collapse



well at least where I live Desire HD costs the same as the HD2 HD7 and nexus one costs 100 bucks less.


----------



## ga214 (Mar 29, 2011)

I advise you HTC HD2. 
It can be used with many operating system (even dual mode!!!)
- WM 6.5
- WM 7
- Android


----------



## primus123 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Which tablet to choose from?*

Ok.so I'm no apple fan.so an ipad is out the question.
Ok. Looking for some opinions.and maybe a little detail on your opinion. 
First - LG GSlate (T-MO).
Second - Samsung Sliding PC7(more of a thin laptop)
Third - Motorola Xoom
Last but not least - Samsung galaxy tab10.1

I'm leaning toward the Xoom.but would like some opinions.
It will be for school work mainly.. and the flash support is a main reason if no other to stay away from apple.

sent from my USTMO HD2 android gingerbread


----------



## LKS45 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Battery wars: Motorola Defy vs Mile 2*

Defy haves worse hardware but better battery compared with milestone 2.

But anyways motorola.com says the same duration of battery in calling and internet usage...

Its true? Defy have better battery lifetime? What is the real difference between them in battery duration?

Thanks!


----------



## LKS45 (Mar 29, 2011)

Defy haves worse hardware but better battery compared with milestone 2.

But anyways motorola.com says the same duration of battery in calling and internet usage...

Its true? Defy have better battery lifetime? What is the real difference between them in battery duration?

Thanks!


----------



## jbinc (Mar 29, 2011)

primus123 said:


> Ok.so I'm no apple fan.so an ipad is out the question.
> Ok. Looking for some opinions.and maybe a little detail on your opinion.
> First - LG GSlate (T-MO).
> Second - Samsung Sliding PC7(more of a thin laptop)
> ...

Click to collapse



I think I'd wait for the Samsung 8.9 inch or grab the LG G-Slate.


----------



## AndroiDemon (Mar 29, 2011)

Wait for the Evo View to come out... that should be pretty awesome


----------



## MartyLK (Mar 29, 2011)

That's a tough one, but the Xoom is a sweet tablet. I played with it at a Best Buy. Honeycomb is super nice, too. The feel of the Xoom, though, was very weighty and solid with a genuiness that the iPad 2 doesn't have.


----------



## MacaroryMax (Mar 29, 2011)

LKS45 said:


> Defy haves worse hardware but better battery compared with milestone 2.
> 
> But anyways motorola.com says the same duration of battery in calling and internet usage...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My defy gets around 18-24 hours


----------



## MacaroryMax (Mar 29, 2011)

Tab 10.1. Perfect dimensions and great design!


----------



## MacaroryMax (Mar 29, 2011)

Should I get the HTC Vision or DHD?


----------



## MartyLK (Mar 30, 2011)

MacaroryMax said:


> Should I get the HTC Vision or DHD?

Click to collapse



Depends if you need a slideout keyboard. The Vision looks to offer the same UI as the DHD but with a smaller screen and slideout keyboard. Also, the Vision is the same hardware as the T-Mobile G2.

My personal preference would be the DHD. 4.3" awesome goodness. If you can acquire an Inspire 4G, it's the same hardware but with a SuperLCD.


----------



## crashdogy (Mar 30, 2011)

From what i have read about HTC Thunderbolt

it has the  Qualcomm MSM8655 1 GHz next-generation Snapdragon processor, while not dual-core, is an improvement over first-gen devices like the HTC EVO 4G.  I don't think i would say its 2010 hardware. 

http://www.qualcomm.com/snapdragon/specs


----------



## Haugrud (Mar 30, 2011)

primus123 said:


> Ok.so I'm no apple fan.so an ipad is out the question.
> Ok. Looking for some opinions.and maybe a little detail on your opinion.
> First - LG GSlate (T-MO).
> Second - Samsung Sliding PC7(more of a thin laptop)
> ...

Click to collapse




For me, I was set on getting the wifi only xoom, but now looking more carefully on the design, there is some flaws in my eyes. Like the power button on the back for one...dumbest place for it I think. Only thing about the xoom is that it is Stock HC and can have an unlocked bootloader easily which is great. But after hearing about the new Galaxy Tabs, I think I will wait for the Tab 8.9. Its thinner, lighter, better design. One thing I don't like is TW4. I want to wait and see If stock HC is possible on those devices. I have heard that some markets will ship ship the 8.9 and 10.1 with stock HC and get an update with Touchwhiz later on. If thats true then there should be no problem flashing the stock honeycomb rom onto a TW rom if thats what gets released in Canada.


----------



## TrueYears (Mar 30, 2011)

The Dogan said:


> The new dual cores coming out over the next couple of months and then the quad cores coming out december/january and then more awesome.

Click to collapse



Nvidia said something about putting their Tegra 3 quadcore cpus on mobiles by this summer


----------



## gilesrm (Mar 30, 2011)

The Archos 7 Home currently runs, or can be updated to, Android 2.1.


----------



## alien0101 (Mar 30, 2011)

*[Q] which android device to buy?*

I have shortlisted few android devices.Please suggest which one I should buy.
My budget is < 500$ and I want to buy an unlocked phone.

1) Motorla Atrix 4G
2) HTC Inspire 4G
3) HTC thunderbolt
4) Samsumg Nexus S

If you have any other suggestions then also please let me know.
I would like to buy phone with following features
1) Good camera
2) good display
3) more storage
4) flash LED


----------



## employee (Mar 30, 2011)

Newbie here. I don't know which phone to get for a family member. Need some advice.

Can you recommend an Android phone with support for ...

4G
Bluetooth
WiFi
Accelerometer
Rooted
Tether - turns it into a WiFi hotspot
Unlocked
GPS
microSD slot

Yes, there are many phones that fit these criteria.
Given your experiences, what would you recommend?


----------



## dani26286 (Mar 30, 2011)

Its simple. Whatever htc device came out lately, on your carrier. 
On tmo, mt4g fits that criteria. Being that it is a variation of htc desire hd, you can go with inspire4g, thunderbolt,evo, etc. All except the future evo 3D,which will be a first of its kind, as some say, are variations of desire hd, it seems. If im not mistaken.

Careful what you choose on witch carrier, giving the current developments in the wireless world.


----------



## employee (Mar 30, 2011)

dani26286 said:


> Its simple. Whatever htc device came out lately, on your carrier.

Click to collapse



HTC, ok.
The carrier in this case is Simple Mobile.
Accordingly, the phones that fit the build are ...
HTC MyTouch 4G (Android)
HTC G2 (Android)
based on their "Approved" list.
http://www.mysimplemobile.com/Simple-Mobile-Phones-Approved.aspx

How do these 2 phones compare?


----------



## lqaddict (Mar 30, 2011)

alien0101 said:


> I have shortlisted few android devices.Please suggest which one I should buy.
> My budget is < 500$ and I want to buy an unlocked phone.
> 
> 1) Motorla Atrix 4G
> ...

Click to collapse



Is 16GB too tiny of a storage for you?
If not than Nexus S, otherwise none.


----------



## Ahatius (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey there

My contract is going to end soon and I'd like to get a new phone with my new contract. Problem is, I can't decide what I should buy.

I'd like to get the Nexus S, but I'm not sure if it's worth the money now that the Dual Core smartphones (like the LG or the Atrix) get going. The phone should be rootable and have at least 8GB of Memory or the possibility to upgrade with a sd card. I think a price up to 850$ should be okay.

Thanks


----------



## mutenroxi (Mar 30, 2011)

The 7" is only on 1.5?


----------



## dani26286 (Mar 30, 2011)

If u want a keyboard vanilla stock android from htc, with 800 mhz processor, u go with g2, and then root it for full acces. If u want a 1ghz proccesor on a candy bar phone(100% pure htc awesomness, especially after root) with a video call camera, and the posibilty to have all i stated in my sig, u go with mt4g. Careful with your purchase though. Always be up to date with the developments in the wireless world, cuz u might pay for a paperweight.


----------



## employee (Mar 30, 2011)

dani26286 said:


> If u want a keyboard vanilla stock android from htc, with 800 mhz processor, u go with g2, and then root it for full acces. If u want a 1ghz proccesor on a candy bar phone(100% pure htc awesomness, especially after root) with a video call camera, and the posibilty to have all i stated in my sig, u go with mt4g. Careful with your purchase though. Always be up to date with the developments in the wireless world, cuz u might pay for a paperweight.

Click to collapse



What does this mean? 
oc'd at 14**, possible up to 18**

The YouTube link in your signature does not show the rooting video.


----------



## Vwlopez3 (Mar 30, 2011)

hey guys,
So im looking to switch from my iPhone 3gs. I recommended a Motorola Atrix 4g for my brother and have been less than impressed by the 4g i was wondering if you guys think the galaxy s2 will have lte when att rolls it out eventually. Also why isnt there a 4.3" phone with iphone resolution. I need to be convinved to switch ios im eyeballing the galaxy sII as my next phone.


----------



## dani26286 (Mar 30, 2011)

employee said:


> What  does this mean?
> oc'd at 14**, possible up to 18**
> 
> The YouTube link in your signature does not show the rooting video.

Click to collapse



Sorry about the link. Ill try to update it as soon as i can. OC=overclocking the cpu, which takes care of the overall performance of you device in speed and not only. Add a good amount of memory to that, and uget a pretty slick phone. Stock it comes with 1ghz, wich is more than enough for this phone, for the regular joe that wants to try mysense literation of stock sense android froyo. Manufacturers set it up under those parameters for what they think the device could offer a stable performance,  among other asspects. One of the other reasons would be to prevent handsets to crash, or proper battery life for those who dont no the details of how such a device performs hardware wise, under stress situations that unavoidable happen do to invariable aspects, such as connection, and others... Although OC through root could actually  help  u improve your battery life, if u are familliar with the steps required to tweek it for your own needs. Here on XDA  you have a good selection,  if not all the phones, that run android and wp7, and more, if not mistaken. Every phone has its section,with all u need to know about the specific device you are interted in. Its where i learned about android in detail, and ive come to trully appreciate its value and overall potential for the future of innovation. Give it a shot. You wont regret it. Its tje future of mobile communication.  Hope this helped out a bit. ^_^


----------



## HungryEel (Mar 31, 2011)

*[Q] I am torn between 2 android devices: Atrix VS Nexus S*

When I read the spec sheet for Atrix and the cool accessories available for it, I was really excited about it. I originally planned to get an Nexus S when it launches in Canada in 2 weeks.

Now, Atrix is running on 2.2 and who knows how long it will take for it to get 2.3! nevermind the new ice cream. The fact that the Atrix is locked and you will be behind nexus S in new Android version really bummed me out.

Do you think I will be happy with Atrix + gingerblur, or should I boycott Motorola for their bootrom locking practices.

Please, your opinion is welcome....

(A little about my usage: I am a university student, I use around 1gb-ish of data a month browsing and downloading games on the bus... I like fidling around with software and customizing. Developing android marketplace apps shouldn't matter on the phone, right?)


----------



## dani26286 (Mar 31, 2011)

personally, the only manufacturer i truly trust with android as of ever,is htc. but thats  me, i prefer them as such. and the only UI overlay i like is sense, for that matter, cuz, for those that like a more flashy android, akin to the flashiness of what the iphone seems to be about (direct competitor, so...it makes sense), there is that option also, with all the might of vanilla android, and the shortcuts properly placed by sense, in its own original way, for what they think would offer a better performance(?) or/and productivity(!) for those that look for what is practical and needed in a device like that, nowadays, but are into, or accept, or endure, or enjoy, or just like flashiness as sell point. 

im not into touchwizz, blur, or whatever else. to each their own. it is about companies who try to implement their views as a sell point, using android as an excuse. cant truly blame them. but all of this is good, cuz it encourages competition, and as long as the base is android, the only way they can go wrong is hardware wise, or some other carrier business related bloatware, wich again, u cant truly be against, cuz...its business!

sadly, i couldnt help u with someone like motorola, or samsung, or lg, cuz im not into them, but i can tell u this, with android u never go wrong, no matter what is the overlay, cuz anyway, if u get bored with it, u just change it, without having to root it. android is mostly about the custumization of your needs in the device that you own, for practical and overall productive reasons. thats why so many people are into it more than others, who just jaylbrake, what we mostly get as stock out of the box. so they facilitate that for you by making it opened, is what i understand.

for that matter i am going to let someone else who has more experience to answer your question, and bring to light what other providers are about, with their own opinions and experiences with said manufacturer, or whichever of their choice, or the one u have a question about.

^_^


----------



## employee (Mar 31, 2011)

dani26286 said:


> If u want a 1ghz proccesor on a candy bar phone(100% pure htc awesomness, especially after root) with a video call camera, and the posibilty to have all i stated in my sig, u go with mt4g. Careful with your purchase though. Always be up to date with the developments in the wireless world, cuz u might pay for a paperweight.

Click to collapse



So how do I get a good price on the HTC myTouch 4G ?
Searching online show pricing over $430.
Can I get a lower price?


----------



## dani26286 (Mar 31, 2011)

employee said:


> So how do I get a good price on the HTC myTouch 4G ?
> Searching online show pricing over $430.
> Can I get a lower price?

Click to collapse






ebay, craigs list, amazon. be careful again, although these all are legit sites, u never know if the actual reseller is legitimate, when purchasing from alternate sites like these, as u never know what u actually get. look into every aspect of the descritpiton. if the price is to low, then definetely there is something wrong with it. its still a very potent device on the market, so expect prices as such!


----------



## karangupta (Mar 31, 2011)

*HTC desire Z or HTC 7 pro ?*

am pretty much confused in choosing which phone to buy outta htc desire z and htc 7 pro.

i am user who spends time on phone while

listening music
messaging and im
internet
and a little applications for spice.. 

so please suggest me which one to buy ??
and i have heard tht desire z has a keyboard hinge problem ? is it so ?


----------



## geoxile (Apr 1, 2011)

*ASUS eee pad transformer priced?*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834230018&cm_re=eee_pad-_-34-230-018-_-Product

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834230019&cm_re=eee_pad-_-34-230-019-_-Product

http://www.engadget.com/2011/03/31/asus-eee-pad-transformer-shows-up-at-best-buy-for-400/

$400 for base tablet, 500 bundled with keyboard dock?


----------



## MartyLK (Apr 1, 2011)

*I wish Google would make a tablet*

I'm wanting a Honeycomb tablet but want it from Google instead of Motorola, Samsung, LG or any of the others. I know that a Google device will be properly supported, meaning I can expect software updates, bug fixes and such as that. The other makers play games with consumers by seeing how far they can spread out support in order to entice users to upgrade hardware.

There should be a petition to Google to make a nice 10 inch HC tablet.


----------



## Shinebox (Apr 1, 2011)

I played around with the Atrix at best buy. If I had to go to AT&T I would pick that phone. Motorola finally made a device that isn't hideos.


----------



## vostdev (Apr 1, 2011)

I agree with MartyLK. New versions and bug fixes are important.


----------



## alien0101 (Apr 1, 2011)

*[Q] samsung galaxy S or htc incredible?*

Hi

I have shortlisted two android devices 
Samsung Galaxy S and HTC incredible S

I am not able to decide which one to buy. Samsung device is having 16 GB internal memory and one microsd slot while HTC is having 1.1 GB memory plus one micro sd slot.

If I install lots of apps then 1.1 memory is sufficient since almost all apps keep some data in main memory also.

I was having nexus one and memory was main issue for me. Most of the times I need to copy my apps to sd card.

I want to avoid this . But at the same time incredible is having camera LED plus 8.0 mp camera.

I know LED will make a difference but will there be any difference in 8.0 camera of incredible and 5.0 camera of galaxy S.

Also please tell me that using microsd in incredible will be slow?

These two are the best models available in India right now.
Please advice..

Alien.


----------



## FLAC Vest (Apr 1, 2011)

I saw prices being reported to around 400 as well; I think that's a pretty damn good price for any tablet coming out now; a great screen and keyboard dock make it all the better.

I see this being picked up by a lot of us in college/bloggers if we are looking for something to take to class and whatnot but also want something to play with as well.


----------



## bonikowsky (Apr 1, 2011)

yeah looks like a sweet one. I just hope we get a forum for it here


----------



## MartyLK (Apr 1, 2011)

vostdev said:


> I agree with MartyLK. New versions and bug fixes are important.

Click to collapse



I read a post elsewhere that said Google will be updating the Xoom. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## moodup (Apr 2, 2011)

In my opinion,the htc is more reliable.My brother used a hts cellphone,the quality is good,he had used it 3years.
In addition,using microsd would not be slow.


----------



## dani26286 (Apr 2, 2011)

Shinebox said:


> I played around with the Atrix at best buy. If I had to go to AT&T I would pick that phone. Motorola finally made a device that isn't hideos.

Click to collapse




yeah, it seems as feature proof as stated, but, at&t caped it. its not enough they cap data, they do that to phones to.; these people really dont have any kind of shame.
what about the nexus tab. whats that all about? it sure sounds sweet!


----------



## deere2520 (Apr 2, 2011)

I love my Samsung Mesmerize. And my Motorola Xoom


----------



## silano (Apr 2, 2011)

i thik so i got the same problem


----------



## abhishek92 (Apr 2, 2011)

depends..if ur ready to root ur fone and stuff..probably galaxy s..htcs r not as hacker friendly...for out of the box experience..htc's sense UI is the obvious choice..


----------



## Hits4Clits (Apr 2, 2011)

AT&T Inspire!


----------



## Hits4Clits (Apr 2, 2011)

I really like HTC, they are easy to root and almost every HTC is pure quality!


----------



## Jengirl (Apr 2, 2011)

*[Q] Site with advanced search engine for tablet*

Hi!
I'm looking for a tablet pc with Android, but most of all I'm looking for a website like gsmarena for some technical sheets, comparison, advanced search...

Anyone knows something to start my research? 

And, but maybe that's a stupid question, does exist a tablet with dual boot for choose the OS at the startup?
I've listen that on some phone is possible to use Android/WM7... it is something like that for tablet too?

Thanks!


----------



## olyloh6696 (Apr 2, 2011)

when will the HD2 community shrink, its growing soo much! over 1000+ members viewing the forums on the HD2 at any time of the day, other forums are much less! 

how much longer will the phone be supported?! alot longer! i hope other forums will have this popularity.


----------



## employee (Apr 3, 2011)

dani26286 said:


> ebay, craigs list, amazon. be careful again, although these all are legit sites, u never know if the actual reseller is legitimate, when purchasing from alternate sites like these, as u never know what u actually get. look into every aspect of the descritpiton. if the price is to low, then definetely there is something wrong with it. its still a very potent device on the market, so expect prices as such!

Click to collapse



dani26286,
Thanks, I viewed the youtube link in your signature. 

Can you point me to the place where I can following written instructions for:
1. Rooting the HTC myTouch 4G
2. Installing the cyanogenmod ROM


----------



## dani26286 (Apr 3, 2011)

employee said:


> dani26286,
> Thanks, I viewed the youtube link in your signature.
> 
> Can you point me to the place where I can following written instructions for:
> ...

Click to collapse



The guy who made the video, on youtube, has three more parts on that, if u check his page on youtube, with links and everything.
www.cyanogenmod.com,  go to devices, choose yours, and you will see your options. For a more in-depth understanting of the whole process,  and what it involves, hit the thread that has the phone you choose to have root to, right here on xda, and you will have unlimited amounts of info. Dont hurry until you are sure you understand the whole process,  give it time, and understand what it implies. Give your phone the freedom that you own, but never go overboard,  cuz you never know...^_^


----------



## dani26286 (Apr 3, 2011)

I forgot to say:
You are welcomed!


----------



## Sharp55 (Apr 3, 2011)

Samsung Galaxy S


----------



## olyloh6696 (Apr 3, 2011)

Sharp55 said:


> Samsung Galaxy S

Click to collapse



or Samsung Galaxy S II?


----------



## olyloh6696 (Apr 3, 2011)

whats the difference in the Samsung Galaxy S i9000 and the Samsung Galaxy S i9003 :/

Please help!


----------



## Hyperoid (Apr 3, 2011)

Galaxy s 2 has dual core 1ghz Exynos processor or nvidia tegra,16 gb or 32 gb internal space,super amoled plus display(rapes original super amoled),8 mp camera with flash and front facing 2 mp camera,Worlds thinnest smartphone ,4.3 inch display,yet light as galaxy s 1,1 gb ram too while galaxy s has 512 mb.Has social hub,gaming hub,media hub,music hub,reading hub.

My money is on this powerhouse.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## dani26286 (Apr 3, 2011)

Hyperoid said:


> Galaxy s 2 has dual core 1ghz Exynos processor or nvidia tegra,16 gb or 32 gb internal space,super amoled plus display(rapes original super amoled),8 mp camera with flash and front facing 2 mp camera,Worlds thinnest smartphone ,4.3 inch display,yet light as galaxy s 1,1 gb ram too while galaxy s has 512 mb.Has social hub,gaming hub,media hub,music hub,reading hub.
> 
> My money is on this powerhouse.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Wow, that sure sounds sweet!!! Did samsung finally learn something? It sure seems so to me! Good job! ^_^


----------



## Fekish (Apr 3, 2011)

*Android tablets*

Hello,

As i can see from the general market there are many Android Tablets 'made in China' that are extremely cheap...

Is there any specific reason, other than short term life, that someone should consider before buying one?

Because for example an Android 2.2 is the same result on any tablet. Ok you will not get updates for 2.3 etc, but you can compromise this... 

Sent from my Milestone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaa (Apr 3, 2011)

500USD? bundled ith the dock? 32GB? That is only about €400...sweeeeeettttt....
I can not wait till it comes to europe!


----------



## DPMAce (Apr 3, 2011)

Are there any phones that are coming out within the year that have very large sceen sizes?  

I mean like as big as the dell streak or bigger, and they can make phone calls.  I'm in school right now, and a phone with a very large display would help me a lot.

I know about the dell streak, obviously, and I heard some things about the samsung galaxy tab.  But I would also like a quality camera on the device, as in 8mp.  And dual core is becoming the standard I heard.


----------



## employee (Apr 3, 2011)

dani26286 said:


> The guy who made the video, on youtube, has three more parts on that, if u check his page on youtube, with links and everything.
> www.cyanogenmod.com,  go to devices, choose yours, and you will see your options. For a more in-depth understanting of the whole process,  and what it involves, hit the thread that has the phone you choose to have root to, right here on xda, and you will have unlimited amounts of info. Dont hurry until you are sure you understand the whole process,  give it time, and understand what it implies. Give your phone the freedom that you own, but never go overboard,  cuz you never know...^_^

Click to collapse



dani26286,
Yes, I have been reading as much as I can on www.cyanogenmod.com
This wiki page "TMobile myTouch 4G: Full Update Guide"
http://wiki.cyanogenmod.com/index.php?title=TMobile_myTouch_4G:_Full_Update_Guide
provides almost all the details that I was looking for.
Would you agree?  Is it comprehensive? Is it accurate? Is there anything missing?


----------



## The Dogan (Apr 3, 2011)

olyloh6696 said:


> whats the difference in the Samsung Galaxy S i9000 and the Samsung Galaxy S i9003 :/
> 
> Please help!

Click to collapse



One only works in the US and the other only works in europe/england. There might be a difference in screens as well.


----------



## olyloh6696 (Apr 3, 2011)

The Dogan said:


> One only works in the US and the other only works in europe/england. There might be a difference in screens as well.

Click to collapse



cheers for the info! i also heard that the i9003 is clocked at 1.4 ghz?!?!
and has a larger battery in the same size? anyone confirm?


----------



## olyloh6696 (Apr 3, 2011)

olyloh6696 said:


> cheers for the info! i also heard that the i9003 is clocked at 1.4 ghz?!?!
> and has a larger battery in the same size? anyone confirm?

Click to collapse


http://crave.cnet.co.uk/mobiles/sam...rcharged-with-galaxy-s-2011-edition-50003370/

Even more confusing!


----------



## The Dogan (Apr 3, 2011)

olyloh6696 said:


> http://crave.cnet.co.uk/mobiles/sam...rcharged-with-galaxy-s-2011-edition-50003370/
> 
> Even more confusing!

Click to collapse



That won't be released for awhile. If you're buying now then it'll be the standard Galaxy S.


----------



## kayodot (Apr 4, 2011)

i'm on t-mobile (UK), and due an upgrade in just under two weeks. i've been using my htc hero for 18 months, and i really like android, but i need a more powerful phone. i'm really tempted by the nexus s for the 'pure' android experience, but i much prefer the hardware of upcoming phones (namely the galaxy s ii). is it worth waiting for the sgs2? also, i'm not sold on the whole touchwiz interface - can anyone convince me otherwise? does the unadulterated android experience of the nexus s outweigh the superior hardware of the sgs2?


----------



## Spl4tt (Apr 4, 2011)

im now 17 months with my HD2.
need a new phone soon too, but im definitely waiting for the Evo 3D.
almost a perfect device in my opinion
awsome cpu, really enough RAM, my loved 4.3" Display with qHD res(3D doesnt really matters for me, but its cool) Gyro Sensor(FINALLY HTC) and a MHL connector.
it even has a dedicated mic for active noise cancelation, FINALLY

oh and it looks cool.
cant wait for it man xD


----------



## volmab (Apr 4, 2011)

I look forward eagerly


----------



## volmab (Apr 4, 2011)

I think there are more interesting options than this


----------



## Fekish (Apr 4, 2011)

So i suppose from the responses, a chinese tablet should not be worth it


----------



## bluezz (Apr 4, 2011)

aaa said:


> 500USD? bundled ith the dock? 32GB? That is only about €400...sweeeeeettttt....
> I can not wait till it comes to europe!

Click to collapse



Its hitting UK way before it will hit US. You can preorder one now if you're in UK:

http://www.ebuyer.com/asus-transformer?hpb=1
http://www.comet.co.uk/p/Tablets/buy-ASUS-TF101-1B027A-Tablet/717703
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=467128533&pf_rd_i=468294


----------



## Nomadjack (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Jen
If u just want a basic 2.1 os and very cheap, try a zte V9 or V9+. Be warned though. The camera is [email protected] and the higher end gaming is not really on the agenda but for basic functions and usability, it's great for the price.


----------



## mrhaddock (Apr 4, 2011)

*Next phone*

Hi,

Due for an upgrade in June, currently have the iPhone 4 but fancy a change, looked at HTC HD7 and Desire S but not sure which to go for. I like the sense features on the Desire but also like the windows o/s on the HD7. Any thoughts/recommendations? 

Thanks

Mick


----------



## somewall (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi

Currently I have an HTC Desire but I'm look at the Dual Core phones. Is it worth upgrading a HTC Desire to say a Samsung Galaxy S 2? However tablets seem to the next trend, but I'm not convinced what a 10.1" tablet offers over a 13" laptop? Looking at the Motorola Xoom or the new Notion Ink Adam. Running Windows 7 offers alot more than Android 3.0 such Photoshop, full PC games, physical keyboard, etc. Having a 10.1" and a 13" laptop is kind of redundant. So what do you guys think, new phone or new tablet?


----------



## vancouver_hawk (Apr 4, 2011)

*[Q] Will you buy Asus Eee Pad Transformer TF101*

Just want to see how many people will buy Asus Transformer. If a lot of people get the tablet it will have a good development community making it best and cheapest table 

Here is the official link:

http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=gHh4q7I8dvWJzhdV


----------



## Kickasskev (Apr 4, 2011)

*Currently The Best Android Phone*

Just wanting to know which android phone is currently the best/fastest and powerfulest <--- (dont even know if thats a word lol)
It's my birthday shorlty and im gonna treat myself , currently got a Desire.

I have been looking at the LG Star Or the HTC Pyramid, but there is still no release date as of yet.

I have till the end of April 

Any help greatful


----------



## mg00000 (Apr 4, 2011)

*T bolt owners?*

I have yet to see a forum specific to HTC T bolt.  Do any of you have the bolt, yet?  I read its fast but you're going to need someone to rapidly develop a nice wireless charging method in order to combat the super-poor battery life on that thing.  All these great speeds, and the equipment can't handle......  For shame.


----------



## SNadler (Apr 4, 2011)

*[Q] What is best Android Phone to Customize?*

I am in the market for a phone that will work on ATT that I can play with. 

I cannot think of a better place to get opinions on the various phones.

I want to be able to root it and load different roms at will. 
Better than average reception capabilities
Clear speakerphone
FAST
Either dedicated AT&T or Unlocked so it will work with an ATT sim card right off the bat.

Any advice will be greatly appreciated.

I have an Inspire
I returned the Atrix
I just sold 2 Captivates


----------



## loki993 (Apr 4, 2011)

Mine is the TB vs the Bionic. Basically Ill want to be able to root. If the Bionic had the rooting capabilities of the TB that I fully believe it should be able to smoke it. 

The dual core thing is moot. Its got a better screen, better ram, although less shoudnt matter, better battery and the processor should be able to perform at least as well and the one in the HTC. But if its crippled by the bootloader then none of that will matter because the phones potential will not be able to be unlocked. 

There are those that say then dont get the Bionic becasue you will not be able to. However I also hear people say it will be possile, just not as in depth as the HTC. 


So HTC root vs Moto Root?

Or will the Bionic be rootable? Wishful thinking?

They say the DX and now the Atrix can be rooted, so I dont know. Im new to all of this.


----------



## Crymson (Apr 4, 2011)

*Looking for new tablet*

Hey everyone, I am in the market for a new tablet, but I am very disappointed with the 7" options I have seen. This tablet is going to replace my phone, so it needs to be fairly portable, and I feel that 10" is too big to do so. Maybe 8.9"?

Here's what I am looking for:

Tegra 2 (or better?)
Rootable
Honeycomb (or at least upgradable)
7", (maybe 8.9"?)
3g network access (Preferrably ATT... or T-Mobile, but I hear their 3g may not be around for long?)

I've checked out the Dell Streak 7, but from the reviews, it seems the battery life is horrible (along with other things).

Eyeing the Samsung 8.9" option, with a 3g version hopefully out this summer...

Are there any other options out there? Thanks for your help!


----------



## FLAC Vest (Apr 4, 2011)

Well in terms if pure customizability I can't see hoe it can get better than the Inspire, Nexus 1 or Nexus S right now. 

There will be more phones coming out later this year if you don't kind waiting though. 

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## FLAC Vest (Apr 4, 2011)

There is no overall best.... not in my opinion. We aren't the ones using the phone, you are; because of this you need to sit down and read, educate yourself on all of the phones and it will be apparent to what you want.

I have a nexus 1 because I like having the newest, cleanest OS and the trackball/led light are of great use to me.

I had the Captivate before because of the screen size and deeign, plus it was... well to me the best thing out at that time (Didn't want an iPhone). 

Factor in build, software, design, your use of the phone, and how frequently you can update it if you're planning on keeping it for a long time. 

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## SNadler (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks I am in no rush. The inspire is awesome, I agree. I just need a spare so I wanted to see what is better.....


----------



## MarkusPO (Apr 5, 2011)

*new nexus tablet to have a9 dual core made by archos?*

i'm currently reading the android dev blog, and in an entry dated 9th feb ( http://android-developers.blogspot.com/2011/02/introducing-renderscript.html ), it mentions



> This shows the power of the dual A9s in the new Honeycomb tablet.

Click to collapse



what new honeycomb tablet for 'it' to be mentioned in a dev blog? archos are the only company with an a9 dual core by the looks atm.

are they the new nexus tablet manufacturers? bets are on?


----------



## Bloodflame (Apr 5, 2011)

Interesting find, but I wouldn't hold my breath for a Nexus tab just yet. If a Nexus tablet does come out eventually, I would expect it to launch with Android 3.1 - but that's just my guess.

Let the speculation begin!


----------



## MarkusPO (Apr 5, 2011)

i'm also going to speculate that as all the new awesome performance enhancement additions in honeycomb can be used on a phone - and would be damn cool on a phone - and as hc requires dual core a9 min spec, the next nexus phone will be dual core a9 running hc...


----------



## Step666 (Apr 5, 2011)

If the Galaxy S2 is out before within your time-frame, it'll probably be the top dog.
It's rumoured to be out either this month or next.

If it's not around soon enough, the LG Optimus 2X will be top.


----------



## Step666 (Apr 5, 2011)

MarkusPO said:


> the next nexus phone will be dual core a9 running hc...

Click to collapse



No.
Google have already said that Honeycomb is specifically for tablets, they don't want it used on phones - that's why the source code hasn't been released yet.


----------



## Kailkti (Apr 5, 2011)

You got it all I guess. Most other phones won't work on A T&t's 3g network anyways. Unless you wanna go EDGE. Well if you only want android you can try the desire z/G2, or the mytouch 4g. If you want a phone that is the most customizable (really is the most customizable phone alive), and still fast, but isn't android natively, the t-mo HD2 is the way to go. Or as said above you can try the nexus s/one.


----------



## lqaddict (Apr 5, 2011)

Step666 said:


> No.
> Google have already said that Honeycomb is specifically for tablets, they don't want it used on phones - that's why the source code hasn't been released yet.

Click to collapse



Not only that, honeycomb calls for a tegra powered device as well. 

Sent from my Bionix powered Vibrant


----------



## tronofthedead (Apr 5, 2011)

Totally the Evo


----------



## tronofthedead (Apr 5, 2011)

I'd say hold out for the next big thing if youre truly going to treat yourself.


----------



## derykisonder (Apr 5, 2011)

I like the g2x phone that's coming out. I just hope the battery is good enough

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## ngarcesp (Apr 5, 2011)

battery is never good enough,


----------



## dani26286 (Apr 5, 2011)

employee said:


> dani26286,
> Yes, I have been reading as much as I can on www.cyanogenmod.com
> This wiki page "TMobile myTouch 4G: Full Update Guide"
> http://wiki.cyanogenmod.com/index.php?title=TMobile_myTouch_4G:_Full_Update_Guide
> ...

Click to collapse



sadly, i can not reassure you that it is or is not 100% accurate.
 i always like to say this to newcomers on the android platform. 
no two (android) superphones are alike, as no two human beings are alike. 
i see the android system as such: 

              -a growing restaurant in its business, with tremendous potential, that allows you a customizable menu, if u decide, and with that customization of yours, if u know how to apply the appropriate balance for it not to get extremely exausted   (crash), you get a faster chef (processor), better runner (memory), satisfied and satisfying service staff ( applications ), that end up being a perfect experience for the customer (end user), as he did it on his own, the customization, after understanding how he can get the best out of his meal.
And at the end you get to be treated with a delicious home made dessert, totally on the house, cuz thats what android stands for, in my view of things...

so, you decide if u wanna give it a try,after u understood the whole process and what it implies, and take a go at it. but expect to go wrong, cuz when u do, thats when u realized u missed a step, or didnt understand how one needs to be applied.

in reality its easier than it sounds, after you do it once, but as a noob, and certainly a newcomer to android and all its flavors, you really need to know what you're doing.

i wish u luck, cuz i now it took me like three months to finally understand the fine detail i was missing in my attempt to gain root access to the full potential of such a device! have fun...

^_^


----------



## BigMcGuire (Apr 5, 2011)

I have the Thunderbolt. With stock (unrooted) the battery life is pretty sad in my opinion. I averaged 6-10 hours with light use (I live in a 4G area). After I rooted and got a de-bloated rom the battery life easily doubled. After 9 hours I'm around 70% battery life. But with new kernels coming out every day it's hard to get an accurate scientific reading. I'm testing a 1.4Ghz kernel that, without SetCPU, sits at 1Ghz max at boot. Going to test the battery life of that tomorrow assuming another kernel hasn't come out.

Seeing the original specs that were guessed to be in December is a bit humorous. I remember on DroidForums.net people also had high expectations. I would have guessed at least an 1800mAh battery and at least dualcore but I'm with the other posters here that say dualcore is just going to be a drain on battery and not utilized for a long time. By that time, I'll be looking for a new phone anyway.


----------



## tronofthedead (Apr 5, 2011)

This thing sounds bad to the bone!


----------



## 2011universal (Apr 5, 2011)

*still worth getting the HTC universal in 2011?*

Hello all!

I've visited the forums several times the last 3 years and now I've finally joined.  I hesitated for a long time because of the "mantra"--I don't like to be a moocher.  I will never have the skills to contribute enough as a developer partly because of physical limitations with keyboard use  I can't code at all even though I've always wanted to learn.  So forgive me and thanks for bearing with me.

I wasn't sure whether or not to put this here or the Universal General forum. I have a simple yet complicated question:

Is it still worth getting the HTC universal in 2011?  I decided to purchase it two years ago they couldn't flash it properly after agreed to buy it and have regretted it ever since.

Additional info and questions:

I'm not very good at tinkering and I'm not able to flash ROM myself. However, being in China it's easy to find somebody to flash it for me if I am able to present them with the ROM. (but not if there are complicated instructions I have to translate)
I will need to have Chinese language support for SMS, documents, language input.  Will this be hard to do? ('ve seen this: http://www.xda-developers.com/windows-mobile/touch-input-chinese-english-for-universal/
I'm purchasing it primarily to use with Pleco, a Chinese language dictionary and flash card program, to go online with the Chinese 3G (VPN would be nice--GFW and all!; need to use with WPA network at home), do e-mail with Outlook etc.  Pleco requires <WM7, so obviously I'd like the highest WM under 7 (6.53?)
T9 Would be nice as well as A4 for Chinese input.
I've seen the Chinese ROMs here and I am not interested, because I have a hard enough time with technical language in English.  (Most phones here will come in Chinese and I will have to ask for an English flash--that's where they failed last time, so if I can give them the direct English ROM if possible.) 
I am using Win7 64 bit Tablet edition, so also worried about the whole syncing process. I have access to a XP computer, and Win7 32 bit, but would prefer to use my primary.  Will this be possible?

I really don't understand bandwidths despite reading a lot, can someone confirm that it is in fact compatible with the Chinese 3G network and home WPA network?  (And which carrier?)  I am sorry I am such a noob, to ask so many dumb questions. --Despite many hours of searching I've only become more and more confused.  I did this process 2 years ago as well and only got more confused with the sheer amount of information.

I had an old Palm M130 that I used for several years without problem.  I currently use a Nokia 3660 for my phone.  So I really don't have any problems using old hardware. In fact sometimes I prefer if it is stable.  On the other hand, I have a nice touchscreen tablet that is top-of-the-line and I have used tablets for 8 years now.  I guess you can say that I just take my technology carefully, and don't really care about fads and I can put up with some quirks.

I don't mind playing around a bit, but I don't want to get into flashing and doing too many other in-depth things.  I simply don't have the time.  I want a machine I can use and not have to keep flashing.  So I'd hope to find a configuration that works and then not mess with it.

I have compared it with the HD 2, touch Pro two, omnia 2, omnia Pro, and it still seems attractive to me.  Primarily because it uses a large keyboard and will allow extended periods of use with the screen into a comfortable position.  Alternatively, the radio function on the others seem attractive.

So do you think it can do what I need and still worth it at a price of $150 for a supposedly new one - probably refurbished or repaired but claimed to be new? Or will the amount of tinkering and performance not be worth the price and I should move on to the alternatives.

Your advice is appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## sorani (Apr 5, 2011)

*Best smartphone for GPS ?*

Hi,

I just read that some smartphone seem to have issues with gps in other forum.

So which smartphones that are reliable for using GPS off road and worldwide ( especially eastern europe) would you recommand ?


Many thanks for any help.


----------



## SNadler (Apr 5, 2011)

I have no problems with the Inspire 4G and I use CoPilot Live with it....


----------



## r916 (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm using a EVO 4G with google maps/navigation and it works great, gps locks in seconds. Some Samsungs on 2.1 have problems locking but I think on 2.2 (or firewire updates) it has improved.


----------



## MarkusPO (Apr 5, 2011)

Step666 said:


> No.
> Google have already said that Honeycomb is specifically for tablets, they don't want it used on phones - that's why the source code hasn't been released yet.

Click to collapse



the excuse to delay releasing the codebase of honeycomb was rubbish. 2.3.3 was specially adapted to use on tablets, from android.com "Android 2.3 allows device manufacturers to use the Android source code to ship a significantly wider variety of devices, including devices with extra-large screens, such as tablets". the delay of 3 was to give someone a competitive edge.

if you also look at 2.3 source code, you'll see that it isn't really being worked on atm. there are many gits that haven't been updated for months. that suggests that not only is honeycomb being actively developed, but devs who worked on android for phones are now being used to work on 3. what sense would that make as new phones are being produced all the time - android 2.3 still can't handle dual cores properly, the bulk of the latest phones and so android would still need active dev to overcome this, unless...

take a read of the android dev blog. there are many cool system additions that new phones could take advantage of to speed them up and present a better system for the user. no honeycomb on phones? right, so android 2 is the last branch for android phones? riiiight.


----------



## Regii (Apr 5, 2011)

Guuuys, I really need some help with decision-making...
I'm about to get a new BASE card, and with that one I'm able to get a new handset and upgrade from my Samsung G3... well, I have several choices but I'm really not sure about which one to get...
CROMs are nice, but not a must, as long as FPSe runs smoothly (on SGS I'd be on Darky's or CM in a minute anyway...)

I thought about:

SGS
DHD
Xperia Arc
Xperia Play

I'd really like to play games on my phone (which the play I suppose would be best for), but I heard that it's actually really clonky and takes up some major space... I want the phone to feel good when holding it, especially one-handed when I type in messages for example...

Also, how about the difference between Snapdragon and Hummingbird, anything really noticeable?


----------



## MarkusPO (Apr 5, 2011)

in terms of specs, the play doesn't impress me. you're paying handsomely for that fancy controller thing.


----------



## Regii (Apr 5, 2011)

MarkusPO said:


> in terms of specs, the play doesn't impress me. you're paying handsomely for that fancy controller thing.

Click to collapse



The price doesn't matter in that case since the phone will be paid by my monthly fees. I'd imagine the Xperia Play's controls being quite handy...
But well, I'm pondering most between Samsung Galaxy S and Xperia Arc...


----------



## Kickasskev (Apr 5, 2011)

currently looking for a new phone in the uk, whats the top 3 android phones that are out, was wanting a dual core or somthing similar????


----------



## Regii (Apr 5, 2011)

Kickasskev said:


> currently looking for a new phone in the uk, whats the top 3 android phones that are out, was wanting a dual core or somthing similar????

Click to collapse



Concerning Dual-Core phones you'll have to wait a while since until now I think only the LG Optimus Speed is out, but soon you'll have options like the Samsung Galaxy S2 which will also be awwwsum!


----------



## qipengart (Apr 6, 2011)

*[Q] Decision Point: Samsung Galaxy Tab or Motorola Xoom or BN Nook Color?*

Which one should I get and why?


----------



## FLAC Vest (Apr 6, 2011)

qipengart said:


> Which one should I get and why?

Click to collapse



Out of which ones?


----------



## ajster1989 (Apr 6, 2011)

the HTC one on the first page...Is it just me or does that look like an ipad?


----------



## V4Ventura (Apr 6, 2011)

*Galaxy S es bueno~*



Tsktsk said:


> I'm deciding about my first Android phone. I want a phone with a very low EU SAR (0.20 - 0.60) and Android 2.1 - 2.2 . Can you help me?

Click to collapse



Get a customizable phone like an Galaxy S series phone, they have many custom ROMs that are low Risk at rooting and such. They are pretty fast and beautiful to look at and show off to people. ROMing is recommended since almost every android Phone comes from the factory with a ROM/Kernal/Modem that doesnt bring the phone's full efficiency and power, just some nice features with a catch. Get a Galaxy S or a Droid and ROM it. Most ROMs are made with Froyo 2.2 Firmware.


----------



## Regii (Apr 6, 2011)

A problem that I have is that the Optimus Speed is still not available in my e-plus and BASE shops... you think it could be available by May? If not until then I'd take the Arc or SGS...
Is it worth the wait if you need a phone for the next years?


----------



## FLAC Vest (Apr 6, 2011)

Regii said:


> A problem that I have is that the Optimus Speed is still not available in my e-plus and BASE shops... you think it could be available by May? If not until then I'd take the Arc or SGS...
> Is it worth the wait if you need a phone for the next years?

Click to collapse



I would say it is worth the wait. I'm sitting with a N1 right now and waiting for the Galaxy S 2 to come out to see what that's all about. However you can go ahead and get a top tier single core phone right now, they aren't going to be replaced anytime soon. 

I predict that single core, 1ghz phones will be around for at least this year and next year; at the end of 2012 is when a dual core phone should be a... good incentive on getting it. (Spec wise anyway).


----------



## Tulmon (Apr 7, 2011)

*looking for suggestions on phones to look into*

So I'm looing to buy a new phone in the next couple months, I've yet to own a smartphone but am the type of person that gets right into modding and customizing and what not. there are somany phones available and I guess im looking for some help in picking out a few to research further. mainly im looking for a phone that is rootable without to much trouble and that has strong hardware specs ( dual core and such). Im leaning heavily toward android but open to windows seven


----------



## FLAC Vest (Apr 7, 2011)

Tulmon said:


> So I'm looing to buy a new phone in the next couple months, I've yet to own a smartphone but am the type of person that gets right into modding and customizing and what not. there are somany phones available and I guess im looking for some help in picking out a few to research further. mainly im looking for a phone that is rootable without to much trouble and that has strong hardware specs ( dual core and such). Im leaning heavily toward android but open to windows seven

Click to collapse



What carrier are you on? That is very important in finding out what is and isn't available to you.


----------



## Tulmon (Apr 7, 2011)

well Im from canada, I'm not with any carrier atm just bell pay as you go, main carriers are bell, rogers, telus, koodo, wind, fido. I dont know if that means anything to you or not.


----------



## aelole (Apr 7, 2011)

well i make a second thought about moto xoom and a honeycomb tablet in general.as i see there are very few apps compatible with honeycomb and thats a shame.Adding the need for a dual boot netbook makes my decision difficult.I was interested also at asus eeepad transformer as it can be easily transform to a netbook.Or atrix in combination with a netbook would be great.
But i hate its locked bootloader.

But other than that are there any tablets (new generation) that can do dual- boot with linux.so to have honeycomb with linux ?


----------



## FLAC Vest (Apr 7, 2011)

Well you should definitely look at the dual core phones coming out. The Samsung Galaxy 2 should be coming out soon within this or next month to various countries, the TMobile G2X is coming out this month, the Atrix is already out (although I would suggest getting another dual core phone when reviews start coming in).

There are a lot of options (obviously) and I only listed a small few. I think you should surf various news sites and find out news on the next phones coming up. ONce you find the names, surf the forums here and see what people have to say about them.

Personally I'm waiting for the Galaxy S 2 for the top of the line specs and hardware.


----------



## Gorilla* (Apr 8, 2011)

FLAC Vest said:


> Well you should definitely look at the dual core phones coming out. The Samsung Galaxy 2 should be coming out soon within this or next month to various countries, the TMobile G2X is coming out this month, the Atrix is already out (although I would suggest getting another dual core phone when reviews start coming in).
> 
> There are a lot of options (obviously) and I only listed a small few. I think you should surf various news sites and find out news on the next phones coming up. ONce you find the names, surf the forums here and see what people have to say about them.
> 
> Personally I'm waiting for the Galaxy S 2 for the top of the line specs and hardware.

Click to collapse




g2x is nice, wish T-mobile didnt suck where i live.


----------



## thepoetvd776 (Apr 8, 2011)

Im debating between the G2x and the Samsung Galaxy S 2. Since the SG2 will be possibly be out this month also, I have no idea which one to get.


----------



## galaxys (Apr 8, 2011)

I'll be getting the next *HTC* dual core...looks like it will be the Pyramid!


----------



## ppcmaster1 (Apr 9, 2011)

What about the new galaxy tab? isn't it supposed to be dual core?


----------



## shad0wboss (Apr 9, 2011)

Dual core CPU is way to go !


----------



## orkillakilla (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm holding out for the droid bionic

Sent from my DROID2 using XDA App


----------



## Rose4uKY (Apr 9, 2011)

I have an EVO 4G and am thinking about getting the EVO HD with the dual core processor and because it has much more internal space and double the ram.  But no kickstand and 2x5 megapixel cameras for 3D and not just one eight which I love my phone now.Best phone I ever had but the 3D looks cool but I don't really need it if I can keep my phone now with enough disk space. For awhile I was getting low disk space alot and nothing would sync. But I cleared alot of cache on apps and deleted a couple I didn't really use.

 My friend has AT&T and just got the Inspire. If I had AT&T I would have that phone and if I had Verizon I am sure I would have the Thunderbolt. And lots of new good tablets coming out and I already bought the Archos 10.1 16 gig.  I should of waited but it's ok it does what I need and I have some of my marketplace apps on there like scrabble games so that's cool.


----------



## bx19 (Apr 10, 2011)

go for htc flyer. wait for its release. really awesome


----------



## FlyingEagle200 (Apr 10, 2011)

None, id get HTC flyer tablet and milestone 2 phone


----------



## rikardo1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

I would go for HTC Pyramid/Sensation for sure. First HTC with DualCore CPU 
The 1st piece is for sale in >>>Croatia<<< and its should be out this week here in UK. I hope


----------



## Lisanne (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Guys i new to the Forum but i will try to contribute ;-)

I also think the HTC Sensation will be a great phone. With a 1.2 GHz CPU a dual-core processor and a 768MB RAM it will be very fast. Other phones that i think that rock are the LG Optimus 3D (the first 3D smartphone) and the Samsung Galaxy S2. 

If i would buy a tablet i would  wait for the LG Optimus 3D tablet. According to a Dutch website it will be released in June. It will have an 8.9 inch 3D display and Android 3.0 Honeycomb.


----------



## olyloh6696 (Apr 11, 2011)

Lisanne said:


> Hi Guys i new to the Forum but i will try to contribute ;-)
> 
> I also think the HTC Sensation will be a great phone. With a 1.2 GHz CPU a dual-core processor and a 768MB RAM it will be very fast. Other phones that i think that rock are the LG Optimus 3D (the first 3D smartphone) and the Samsung Galaxy S2.
> 
> If i would buy a tablet i would  wait for the LG Optimus 3D tablet. According to a Dutch website it will be released in June. It will have an 8.9 inch 3D display and Android 3.0 Honeycomb.

Click to collapse



shame the pyramid has only 768 ram. the evo 3d has 1gb...

Why htc, why?


----------



## Rose4uKY (Apr 11, 2011)

When is the EVO 3D coming out I have the EVO now but am interested in this. Still can't afford getting a new tablet when I just bought the Archos 10.1 not too long ago and it has a kickstand and I can surf the web and play my scrabble games on it so it's good for me..


----------



## Forsh (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi, my T-mobile UK contract is coming to an end in 2 months and I was wondering if you guys could help me decide which phone to get when I upgrade, or if I should hold out for something great on the horizon.

I've got an HD2 at the moment and i'm looking for some along the same lines but improved. I'll want to root it as soon as possible and put on stock Android 2.3 with Launcher Pro so software isn't important.

Basicly i'm looking for an HD2 that I can hook up to my TV with an HDMI cable and play mkv/mp4s off of.

Does anyone have any suggestions? I'm thinking Xperia Arc.

Thanks!


----------



## dani26286 (Apr 12, 2011)

http://www.technewsworld.com/story/...on-but-ATT-Merger-May-Chill-Demand-72254.html


----------



## lokadero (Apr 12, 2011)

*help me choose a phone*

currently i have t-mobile touch pro 2 in states.

i am looking to change carrier and phone.
i started out looking for full keyboard phone with android.
I checked out Sprint's Epic 4G and EVO Shift 4G and didn't quite like their keyboards and the fact that neither of them have any spring loaded slide action.

so now i am looking at touch only phones but don't know which one.
It looks like Thunderbolt is the most powerful one currently, or is it not?
but extra width of 4.3" phone seems bit too much for me.

I secretly hoped Xperia pro will come out soon but who knows when that phone will come to state side with reasonable contracted pricing.
Arc and the other xperia looks good but same availability issue.

what other options out there for both full keyboard phone and touch only android phones??? at this moment and if i wait till june?

i don't want to wait till summer but i know most phones won't be out till sometime in June or later, right?

also what should i look for when i'm looking at touch only phones? it seems like physical functionality are all too similar or insignificant.

thanks


----------



## Forsh (Apr 12, 2011)

dani26286 said:


> http://www.technewsworld.com/story/...on-but-ATT-Merger-May-Chill-Demand-72254.html

Click to collapse



Thats what used to be called the Pyramid right? I didn't realise it was so good! Will definitely be negotiating with T-mobile when my contract term is up for this one! Cheers.

I've read that the Xperia Arc can't quite play x.264 files smoothly over the HDMI, so hopefully the extra boost the Sensation has will be enough. Even if it doesn't i'll be happy.


----------



## dani26286 (Apr 12, 2011)

You're welcomed!


----------



## drivebynerf (May 23, 2011)

*tabby*

I have a rooted xoom that does everything i need, but if i was buying new or didnt want to root etc? The transformer so far is where id be looking. Though any tabbby dont bother with less than dual core...im test driving an acer iconia tomorrow for a freind, but really same specs as xoom, just cheaper.some of the windoz ones are nice, i had an asus ep121 for a bit, very good power but battery life was the killer, though digitized stylus was amazing


----------



## Rose4uKY (May 23, 2011)

I thought about selling my laptop which I never use anymore and my Archos 10.1 and wanted the Xoom. But I got Netflix working on my Archos and i can surf the web and play my scrabble games so to me that is good enough. It may not be as fast as I want and it freezes occasionally cause it's not made to have marketplace and certain stuff I have on it but for the most part it does what I want and I am happy with it. I have the EVO phone and if I sell it I may get the 3D.  But if I was going to upgrade my tablet I was really thinking about the Xoom I know the HTC flyer is out or coming out but not sure of the specs. And the Galaxy has a new 10 inch tablet don't they. I like the ones you can use that are just wifi only. I wish I could tether my Archos with my EVO for when in a pinch and no wifi but I am hardly in that situation. And I don't root my stuff


----------



## delusion950 (May 23, 2011)

it should be dual core ANDROID


----------



## natious (May 23, 2011)

delusion950 said:


> it should be dual core ANDROID

Click to collapse



Why? With the current apps availible single core devices are fine, and you wont be playing games on work related devices.

To the op, I'd pick up a cheap first Gen ipad

swyped from a galaxy far far away...


----------



## muteman3 (May 23, 2011)

I recommend you Acer Insomnia a500.


----------



## JennMari (May 23, 2011)

I have SGS at the moment but I want to switch to HTC.
I still need to pay the SGS for another year.
Should I wait the whole year?
In my opinion the HTC Sense is in some parts already better than TouchWiz.
Would the Wildfire S be huge downgrade from SGS or maybe Desire S?
I love Sense 3.0 what Ive seen from videos so maybe HTC Sensation would be a good choise..
ARGH!

Shoud I wait for better one for a year when there is hopefully better hardware than now?


----------



## phone_cell (May 23, 2011)

I do not see any phones that have what I want: unlocked bootloader, dual core, LTE, qHD or better display, 4 inch screen size. I'll wait. If I don't see what I want in the next few months, I will probably get the Samsung Galaxy 2 phone on Verizon. I am not a tablet person but the Toshiba Thrive looks like a good 10 inch tablet.


----------



## Jolqq (May 23, 2011)

*Android HTC HD2*

I got now HTC HD2 bought from US and im pretty happy with it


----------



## orb3000 (May 23, 2011)

*.*


----------



## greatricky (May 24, 2011)

of course HTC HD2


----------



## HSadler93 (May 24, 2011)

Hello,

I'm an HTC EVO 4G Owner, and my 1 Year upgrade is 6/1/2011 and I'm having trouble deciding which phone to get next.

First my EVO has had problems since day one, usual stuff like a really loose usb port, half-day charge, but also GPS/Bluetooth only work on occasion and the phone randomly restarts periodically throughout the day. It also has issues sending / receiving text messages, and phone calls.

I rooted my EVO which may have caused some issues however now i'm running a rooted stock version of Sense 2.2, I absolutely hate Sense and would like to run stock android (<3 CM6/7).

My question is should I get the Nexus S 4G, it seems to run much smoother even though the processor is the same speed. I'd get direct updates from Google which = awesome, NFC Chip and from what I understand a slightly better GPU.

Or is the EVO 3D a better choice, I don't really care about the 3D Features but a dual-core processor is a huge over a single core. I'd just be stuck with HTC updates, especially if the boot-loader is locked.

The other option is pray for a release of the Samsung Galaxy S II series phones sooner rather than later but this EVO is getting to be pretty unbearable and Samsung's track record on updates is horrible.

Any Input would be great

Thanks In Advance,
Hunter


----------



## Undead46 (May 24, 2011)

I'm still debating if the HTC EVO 3D is worth getting.
I currently have the HTC Evo 4G, but I see no benefits rather than the cheezy 3D screen. And I think the 2 cameras are just going to get in the way, because they're bulky! :/


----------



## orkillakilla (May 25, 2011)

I decided to get the thunderbolt. I know there are a lot of haters of the thunderbolt out there, but I like it. 

With Plain Jane ROM and adrynalyne's 2.0 kernel, my battery lasts all day. That includes some phone calls, texting, light web browsing, a little YouTube, and some crossword puzzles. 

I've also never had a random reboot, even when overclocked.

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt


----------



## madnish30 (May 25, 2011)

Suggest a phone -
Preferably Android - good amount of Development going on - HAS a forum on XDA  - below 600$ ( buying unlocked not with contract) - GSM - prefer HTC ( don't know why- but Samsung never appealed to me much).

Upgrading from a Raphael My good old Raphael.
I'm an Android n00b - have no clue about anything about Android.

EDIT: HTC Desire S or HTC Desire HD or HTC Incredible S?

Sensation is awesome and above all of these - but a bit too expensive 900$ PLUS it's bootloader is locked - so will tka e long time before it can be rooted ( if at all ).

Also, 
Can you tell me to a way to get these devices for 200-300$ as they are priced in US etc we use HSPA: 900/AWS/2100 MHz Quad-band GSM/GPRS/EDGE: 850/900/1800/1900 MHz 
Ready to pay good amount of shipping - cuz it shall be cheaper than 600$ or so, shall I try EBay ?
Don't want contracts and all - just want the device - don't mind if it is branded as a Stock ROM shall de-brand it - and then we have Custom ROMs anyways.


----------



## jp2014 (May 25, 2011)

HSadler93, I'm in the same boat.  I plan on waiting for the Nexus 3, otherwise if I get too impatient I'll probably go w/ a SGS2.


----------



## v3rn (May 26, 2011)

I just sold my iPhone 4 and now I'm looking to go back to Android (I missed you). I'm having trouble trying to decide which phone to get. I'm leaning towards either the Xperia Play, Droid X2, or the Incredible 2. The Droid X2 doesn't have a front facing camera which is a letdown. But it has the fastest processor. The Xperia Play has the nice gaming controls and stock Gingerbread which is great. And the Incredible 2 has a nice build quality, great cameras, but not sure if I should go with the niche thing like the Play or the faster processor with the X2. If one of these devices had CyanogenMod it would make the decision easier, but they don't.


----------



## parth6512 (May 26, 2011)

Im thinking of selling my iphone 4 as well and get android phone. I was leaning towards SGS2 but not sure if its worth paying that much for a phone device. Any one have any other suggestions? How is Nexus S and SGS1? Im in AT&T btw.


----------



## madnish30 (May 26, 2011)

Thread closed, as it adds to confusion and no end result.
Please search if your comparison has been posted before or not. 
If you are really sure that it hasn't been then and ONLY then post a new thread.


----------

